# What Does The Age Of Aquarius Mean?



## Aquarius (May 16, 2016)

Awake from your slumber,
Arise from your sleep,
A new day is dawning,
For all those who weep.

The people in darkness
Have seen a great light.
The Light of our longing 
Has conquered the night.

Let us build the city of God,
May our tears be turned into dancing,
For the Lord of our Light and our Love,
Our true Lord/Lady and Master/Mistress,
The Universal Christ,
Is turning the darkness of Earth’s people’s ignorance
Into the brightness of true enlightenment,
Which radiates into our hearts
Directly from the heartmind 
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life. 

Dan Schutte & Robert J. Batastini
Adapted by Aquarius
For our time
​The Age of Aquarius is with us now. The  symbol of this sign is the water bearer who holds a pot in his arms from  which he seems to be pouring water. Because of this it is hardly  surprising that to this day there is quite a bit of confusion about the  nature of this sign. In spite of its symbol and contrary to popular  beliefs, Aquarius is by no means one of the Water signs. It is an Air  sign and the water that flows from the man’s vessel is not of the liquid  kind. It is an allegory for the cleansing and purifying effect of fresh  spiritual knowledge and wisdom that is constantly being poured from the  highest levels of life into the earthly consciousness of humankind, to  enable us and our world to move forward on the evolutionary spiral of  life.

As pointed out in the previous chapter, God’s great plan of life is  evolution and the purpose of every aspect of life is that it should  constantly expand in size and consciousness. The ever expanding Universe  bears witness to this. The way I understand Earth life is that we are  in it together, so we can help each other in many ways and especially  when it comes to finding healing for the soul wounds all our lifetimes  thus far have inflicted upon us. In this process each one of us slowly  but surely evolves from being a pupil into the role of a teacher, and  from being a wounded one into a healer, each in their own right and  unique way. 

It stands to reason that in the course of our long evolutionary journey  through space and time the souls of all of us have got hurt and badly  wounded, over and over again. The memories of the most traumatic  experiences we had to endure in the course of our long and comprehensive  earthly education, with the passing of time have buried themselves ever  more deeply into the recesses of our subconscious. Here they wait most  patiently, sometimes many lifetimes, until the moment has come when the  soul’s earthly self begins to feel the need to go in search of healing  for the inner wounds that manifest themselves as illnesses and  afflictions in our physical bodies. 

The task of all budding healers and lightbringers is to work with and  release every part of the soul pain, which is the underlying true cause  of all physical disorders, with love and kindness, compassion and  forgiveness for ourselves as well as for those who shared these  experiences with us.

Until healing has taken place, the memories of old soul wounds are  capable of causing many problems and disturbances in our daily lives. To  overcome and resolve them once and for all, there is nothing for it but  setting off on our own private healing journey of a thousand miles,  which for each one of us can only begin with one single step. 

To my mind, the equipment that is most urgently required on this voyage  is to develop the ability to look for a better understanding of life  towards the higher realities that lie behind it. This alone can provide  us with the spiritual wings that are necessary when one wants to rise  above many of the outdated and false beliefs and concepts that to this  day abound on our planet. The small earthly self’s struggle is greatly  alleviated, as soon as it begins to gaze beyond the confines of its  present existence and realises that the human race’s Earth life is but a  passing evolutionary phase that by now has almost run its course.

The Age of Aquarius is the age of enlightenment and spiritual freedom.  It brings us the long awaited spiritual rebirth of our race and our  whole world. Ever more of us are discovering that the answers to all our  questions really do lie within, and that they are given by the living  God within, the inner teacher and guru. With that it comes clear that  the saviour and redeemer, promised of old, is at last in flesh appearing  and that this is happening in a highly surprising and much more  beautiful way than anyone could ever have envisaged in past ages, even  in their wildest dreams. The saviour and redeemer is none other than us.  Each one of us has to do their share of saving and redeeming ourselves  and our world. 

The deeper we move into the new age and the months and years go by, it  can be seen with ever increasing clarity that this is no means merely  some kind of a fad or an airy-fairy notion that has sprung from the  minds of the participants of the hippy movement. The Age of Aquarius is a  very real evolutionary period in the spiritual development of humankind  and therefore deserves to be taken seriously, as it demands the fullest  attention from all of us, not only from those who are already  interested in their own spiritual progress and that of our whole world. 

In the Aquarian Age spiritual wisdom and truth is flowing ever more  strongly into all human hearts directly from the Source. The long  promised and awaited World Teacher is now coming to us in the most  miraculous and unexpected way, namely by being born in the heart of each  and every one of us. At long last it is coming clear that this teacher  is none other than the inner guru and wise one, the living God within,  everybody’s Highest Self, in whom we are all one. For a very long time  this part of our nature has been known as the small still voice of  conscience that constantly tries to tell us right from wrong and  communicates with us through the world of our feelings and intuition. As  the English poet Robert Browning, 1812-1889, once put it: ‘There is an  inmost centre in us all, where truth abides in fullness.’ 

When all have become attuned to and are following the guidance of this,  their very own teacher, there will be peace in our world and there will  no longer be any need for religions. Having served the purpose they were  created for, they will gradually disappear from our world. Most of my  writings are concerned with how the monumental changes that are already  taking place and will continue to do so for a very long time to come,  are affecting us all. Helpful new perspectives on the different aspects  of life are gradually revealing themselves to us. If you study the  various parts of my life’s work that by now are available on the new and  the old Rays of Wisdom, you will soon be able to see this for yourself.  

As the collective consciousness of our race opens up, clear evidence is  emerging everywhere of an increasing awareness of the ‘facts of life’  about the reality of our true eternal nature. More and more of us are  grasping the concept that life is an absolute continuum and that in  truth there is no death, only transformations into different life  states. With this understanding the limited vision of Earth life as a  one-off thing dissolves and we realise that one cycle of life emerges  from and is born out of the previous one. All life is guided and  protected by God and the Angels and when the time for doing so has come,  old life-forms that have outlived their usefulness are removed by them.  Inexorably life moves forwards and upwards, and everything taking part  in it constantly evolves into ever more perfect and beautiful forms on  ever higher levels of existence. 

Sun Scorpio Marie, Queen Consort of Romania, 1875-1938 wrote towards the  end of her life: ‘The God within us! That’s what really counts … that  fundamental something that makes part of the ‘beyond’, which leads us  upwards in spite of ourselves … towards a light out of which we came and  to which we surely return,  if we do not allow our spirits to go down  in the mine! A light which shines in our souls, a beacon signalling to  us from somewhere beyond this quarrelling, hating, doubting, betrayed  and betraying, sad suffering world.’ Later still, bravely tackling her  twilight years, she wrote: ‘It is not in vain that, on decline, so much  is taken from us. It is so as to prepare us for the end. To sow the seed  of longing for another life in our tired souls.’ From ‘Born To Rule’ by  Julia Gelardi. 

Spiritual knowledge and its understanding is a living organism that  grows and evolves, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation,  including us and our world. That’s why over the ages religions and  belief systems of all kinds have come and gone, and none of those that  to this day are part of our world will remain with us forever. Because  of the necessity for evolution and development into ever higher forms of  belief, the teachings of the sacred texts of books like the Torah, the  Bible or the Koran, to name but three, were never intended to be treated  as if they had been set in concrete or chiselled into stone, for all  eternity. They were given to humankind, through various teachers over  the ages, until in due course each one would be replaced by more  advanced beliefs and their teaching methods .

Throughout the ages, new religions did appear at certain predestined  times to serve humankind, as our race by then was ready to receive more  of the Divine truth. As soon as one of the old belief systems has lost  its usefulness it is removed and replaced by something else. A good one  has to be capable of taking on the role of a staff on which human souls  can lean whilst on the Earth plane. The sole purpose of a religion that  is worthy of carrying that name needs to be the wish to act as a ladder  that invites and encourages human souls to climb on by seeking to  increase their own understanding of God’s sacred wisdom and truth,  wherever it may present itself. In my view, any organisation that fails  to fulfil this task in the long run is doomed, as the Aquarian Age  requires from all of us that we re-establish our inner connection with  the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, in whom everybody  –  without any exceptions – has their origin and before whom we are all  equals. 

Independent of which spiritual pathways any soul may ever have trodden  during all of its earthly sojourns, in the end each one of us is guided  into the realisation that no-one can really teach us anything. This is  because in the depths of our own being, everybody through their own  inner connection with God can gain access to every bit of knowledge that  has ever been gathered by anyone. On our return into this blessed state  of oneness the Universe presents us with many opportunities for  establishing from our own experiences that the answers to all our  questions really are known within, and that this is the only place where  each one will always be answered correctly and truthfully. 

May the knowledge we are now finding help us to become ever more aware  of the infinite power, wisdom and love that has brought us and our world  into being and will forever continue to support and keep us going. May  this understanding enable us to rise above the circumstances that at  times threaten to overwhelm Earth life with its sadness and unhappiness.  Reminding ourselves as often as necessary of the loving arms and hands  of the Divine behind everything and therefore also in us, helps us to  remain calm and to avoid being pulled here and there like fallen leaves  on the wind. 

The more frequently we reach out to our Highest or God Self, the more  powerfully it can pull us onwards on our evolutionary pathway and  upwards towards Itself and Its light on the higher and highest levels of  existence. May our increasing awareness that in truth they are part of  us assist us with working our way through all the bitter and joyful  experience that may still be waiting for us on the Earth, until every  one of our karmic debts has been paid.

Recommended Reading:
• ‘Enlightenment’
• ‘The Great Year and the Ages of Humankind’
• ‘The Coming World Teacher’

* * *




​


----------



## Aquarius (May 17, 2016)

_*Uranus – Planet Of Rebellion
*_
​ 




​ Uranus is the seventh planet from the  Sun; it was discovered by William Herschel in 1781. This is significant  because around that time the pace of revolutions and rebellions was  beginning to speed up. Although humankind was not yet aware of the  planet’s existence, obviously it has been there all along. Until fairly  recently, its influence has been restricted to our inner planes of  consciousness. As inner manifestation must always come before outer,  when Uranus was discovered, humankind was ready to receive more of the  wisdom of the inner plane; it was waiting to come into expression in the  outer world. The pace of both revolution and evolution was speeding up.

Uranus spins on its axis from East to West. Thus it moves in the  opposite direction to the other planets, except Venus and possibly  Pluto. As Uranus is the planet of rebellion, revolution, and ingenuity,  spiritually this certainly makes sense. Those who are strongly and  positively influenced by its energy can be delightfully different from  others. They are the eccentrics of our world, full to the brim with  brilliant and original ideas. Those who work on the downside can be  rebels without a cause, disruptive and a trial for everyone around. Just  like the planet, they need to move in their own deliberate fashion.  Which way this shows on the outside, depends on the type of behaviour we  choose.

Uranus symbolises the Will of God. Imperceptibly and over many  lifetimes, it draws us back onto itself, the Source of all being,  including ours. Uranus is the liberator. Its energy reflects the sudden  and drastic changes that come into everybody’s life at certain times.  They are known by some as acts of God, and looked at as if they were  something menacing. In truth, they always come for good purpose, namely  to set us free from restricting habits, people and places who are no  longer beneficial to our spiritual progress. Its effects can be  devastating, and the benefits can only ever be seen in retrospect.

It seems to me of significance that Venus and Pluto also move in the  opposite direction to the other planets. Pluto was the mythological God  of the underworld, whereas astrologically he stands for our  subconscious. Both planets are symbols of the power of the love aspect  of God that is guiding us home through the inner world of our feelings,  the subconscious, where we all have a direct connection with our  Creator. Venus is the symbol of the loving and harmonising aspect of the  Divine. By our own free choices, each one of us will eventually  consciously surrender to its energies. We shall do so because we  recognise that this is indeed what we have been striving for all along.  By that time, we shall have purified our energies so much that we can  fully merge with the One again.

When one looks at the history of humankind with one’s nose too close to  the canvas, it appears as if it had been nothing but one gigantic  catalogue of misery, pain and suffering, which we endlessly inflicted  upon ourselves and each other. From the higher perspective of life,  however, a very different picture emerges and one cannot fail to notice  then that – all along – there has been steady progress. And that was the  underlying reason why the speed and vehemence of the revolutions that  have shaken and swept through our world from time to time, and still do  on many different levels of life, have been growing ever more powerful. 

At the end of this chapter is a link to a video as a poignant reminder  of some of the suffering humankind had to endure in recent times. It  bears witness to a minute part of lunacies we have been imposing upon  each other for a very long time. The ray of hope I am bringing you is  the knowledge that the Uranian energies are helping us to shake off ever  more of the oppressions and slaveries of all kinds that are the cause  of our suffering. Although coercion and cruelty are still rampant in  parts of our world, on the inner as well as the outer levels of life,  every last bit of it will eventually have been swept away.  

This is a cleansing process that will continue until the people of all  nations will again be able to live in peace and harmony with each other,  the way they once did before the lessons of the patriarchy and  warmongering began, about six thousand years ago. More about this in a  new part of ‘The Random Jottings Of A Stargazer’, hopefully soon. What  could be more worthwhile giving of our best and doing our share of  ushering in the Aquarian Age, to achieve the freedom that for a very  long time has been its promise? 

However, no human soul can be released from its earthly education until  every one of its soul wounds has been healed; every last bit of Karma  redeemed and all relationships, especially the most difficult ones,  transmuted into bonds of friendship that consist of mutual respect,  tolerance, understanding and love; and all false beliefs, prejudices and  superstitions have been shed and replaced by our own truth, i.e. what  the living God within tells us is true, good and right for us now. As a  result of all these demands that are still waiting to be fulfilled by  us, individually as well as collectively, one sometimes cannot help a  sneaking feeling that earthly life really is a mess. What hope is there  for our world when we fail to sort out our own lives, never mind the  national and international affairs that are still in need of urgent  attention? 

In either of the above scenarios there is nothing for it but to turn to  God and the Angels to ask them to help us work our way through whatever  we cannot solve on our own. When we allow the will of the living God  within to take over the direction of our lives, It can and will grant us  the gifts of patience and tranquillity, to enable us to wait patiently  for things to develop in God’s time – not ours – and come right  eventually. And if for karmic reasons some particularly trying  circumstances still have to be endured by us, our God Self will give us  its courage and strength to view  every aspect of the experience as our  personal crown of thorns.

The same as in the Jesus legend, every small earthly self wears this  crown when it breathes its last on the cross, humankind’s oldest known  symbol for life in physicality. This exit method in the end unfailingly  leads each one of us into their own resurrection into the world of light  and the fully conscious awareness of our true nature and eternal  oneness with God.

Recommended Viewing:
‘A Document Of Our Time’

* * *
 




​


----------



## Aquarius (May 18, 2016)

_*Saturn – The Wisdom Of The Great Mother
*_







​Saturn is the sole ruler of Capricorn,  the tenth sign of the zodiac, and the co-ruler, with Uranus, of  Aquarius, the eleventh sign. Symbolised by Saturn and personified by the  Lords of Karma, at our entry into the Aquarian Age, the age of  enlightenment and spiritual freedom, stands our Karma and is waiting to  shake hands with us. In Capricorn Saturn acts as the stern and  undeviating schoolmaster. To my mind, it would be more appropriate to  speak of the schoolmistress, as the planet in truth stands as a  symbolism for the equivalent part of the Great Mother’s wisdom. 

The presence of Saturn as the sole ruler of Capricorn, a feminine Earth  sign, and also of the tenth house, traditionally known as the house of  the mother among other things, clearly reveals that Saturn represents a  feminine energy, and therefore is – not as commonly believed – a ‘he’  but a ‘she’. The planet’s energies represent what is known as ‘tough  love’ in earthly life. This is the kind of caring that allows the  beloved children to grow and learn through their own experiences,  without interference from their wise and deeply involved parent, who  merely stands by to support and come to the rescue whenever one of the  offspring comes to grief. 

The Angels are our unseen guardians, keepers and nursemaids in the world  of light. Under the command of the Mother to come to assist whenever  one of us in danger of getting too deep into trouble and lost, their  invisible helping hands are constantly reaching to us. All we have to do  is take hold of them and learn to follow their guidance and walk with  them.The Great Mother’s way of teaching us,  Her beloved children of the Earth, the gift of self-mastery has always  been through allowing us to each learn from our own experiences until we  eventually have become mature enough to be capable of taking charge of  every part of our being and willing to practise self-discipline,. And  when after the lessons of Saturn in Capricorn and the tenth house, we  arrive in the next sign and house, Aquarius and the eleventh house,  Saturn has by no means left us, but stands guard at the gateway to  ensure that none of us can come anywhere near the Aquarian liberty until  complete self-mastery has been achieved.

High on the list of things to be shed from our consciousness are the  false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions that still abound in our  world. Each one of them is waiting to be replaced by our own truth, i.e.  that which the living God within tells us is true, good and right for  us, now – even though it may not be for anyone else. As pioneers of a  new age we have to be prepared that our truth may not yet match anyone  else’s beliefs. Those we come into contact with may not yet understand  what we have to give. 

Whenever that is the case, it is best to quietly speak our truth and  then leave them to wrestle with their conscience and being told by their  own inner guidance whether what they are hearing or reading is right  for them. If it is not, when their time of awakening has come, they too  will understand what we have to give. They will then be able to add  their insights and observations to ours. As a result, the speed of  humankind’s evolutionary progress will accelerate every more rapidly.

Two of the main causes of depression, at present rampant in our world,  are the negative thinking patterns we have brought with us from previous  lifetimes, and the holding on to beliefs that have long outlived their  usefulness and are therefore waiting to be shed. On top of that, before  any one of us will be allowed entry into the new age, we have to prove  that the untamed and wild drives and urges of our lower animal nature  are under out control and have been mastered by us. Their energies have  to be turned by us into a positive and constructive force that supports  and sustains us, instead of endangering us. 

I would like to illustrate this by a real life story about a young  Christian, let’s call him Bill, who was despairing to the point of  becoming suicidal because, as he put it: ‘I keep falling in sexual sin.’  This is what my Highest Self told him through me: ‘It sounds to me that  you are a particularly highly sexed person. Nothing wrong with that –  many of us are. Has it ever occurred to you that your strong sexual  drive could be a special gift the Universal Life Force has bestowed upon  you and that it is by no means some kind of a curse to make your life  difficult? Could your strong sex drive have been given to you so that  you may learn to express, explore and also enjoy the  creative/sexual/spiritual energies of the Universe in positive ways? 

‘In my view, you would be well advised to make a special effort at  channelling them into creative outlets that lie within your own field of  endeavours and experiences. This will create opportunities for you to  use these energies for good purposes which, in the fullness of time, may  lead you to creating some truly inspired works of art. Who knows?

‘You are responsible for yourself and the life that has been given to  you. You are the captain of the ship of your life and in charge of it.  You need to transmute the creative/sexual/spiritual energies at your  disposal into something positive and constructive in your life, instead  of allowing your present lifetime to be destroyed by them. Because the  Universe loves you, the same as it loves all of us, that is not what it  has in mind for you, of that I am sure.  

‘As a Christian you may be afraid of astrology. However, if you belong  to the more enlightened ones who appreciate that, because no force  exists outside it, everything that is in our world is there by the will  of God, to be used by any one of us either for good and positive  purposes or bad and negative ones. If you would like to find a better  understanding of the pathway through your present lifetime, in my view  you could do nothing better than studying my interpretations of the Sun  signs.’

* * *


_*A Message From 

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World‘
*_
​‘The more you evolve spiritually, the  better you will grasp that, in the final analysis, every pain and sorrow  that comes to you is at the same time an essential part of your joy,  because in times of suffering you grow closer to Me and My world, your  true home. Those who already have grown sufficiently in wisdom and  understanding no longer begrudge their tears, but welcome them as My  harbingers of healing and peace. If you suffer from a spiritual guilt  complex, let go of it. You are not some kind of worm or miserable  sinner, as some to this day would like to make you believe. You are  nothing of the kind. You are My beloved children, young Gods in the  making. As all manner of evolutionary lessons had to be imbibed by each  one of you, individually and collectively, your pathway up to now has  been an extremely tough and stormy one.

Unbeknown to you, I have never left you. I have always guided and  protected you from within the very core of your own being. My Angels and  your Masters on the higher and highest levels of life are watching  every step you make. Whenever one of you reaches out to them, they are  only too happy to help – for those are My instructions. I have never  left you and your world without a witness of My eternal truths. Through a  general lack of understanding much of it has been misinterpreted and  abused for personal gains. The further you to forward into the  enlightenment of the Aquarian Age, there will no longer be any need for  tolerating this, because increasing numbers of you are ready to receive  My wisdom directly from me.’

 Recommended Reading:

 •  ‘The Buck Stops Here!’


* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius (May 20, 2016)

_*Uranus And Saturn in Mythology
*_






​We shall now take a closer look at the  mythological background of Saturn and Uranus, to see whether it can help  us gain a better understanding of what the Highest may require from us  earthlings at our entry into the Aquarian Age. To the ancient Romans  Saturn was the God of agriculture and his Greek counterpart was the God  Cronus, also known as old Father Time. Zeus was the son of Cronus, who  eventually usurped and dethroned his father. In Roman mythology Zeus was  represented by Jupiter. Cronus is said to have fled to Italy, where he  ruled during a Golden Age of perfect peace and happiness.

The vision of a new Golden Age may be a dream, but it is one that makes  life worth while even if it can never be realised, ndeed, it makes life  worthwhile just because of this,’ Fyodor Dostoyevsky, 1821 – 1881, wrote  in one of his short stories. I cannot share that opinion because I do  believe with all my heart and soul that the appearance of a new Golden  Age is very much a reality and already in the process of happening.  Obviously, we have by now drawn a good deal closer to it than  Dostoyevsky was in his time.

We shall return to Saturn in a moment, but first let us take a closer  look at his co-ruler, Uranus, who to this day astrologically represents  the will of God. Uranus is seventh most distant planet from the Sun. Its  low density and large size place it among the four giant planets that  have no solid surfaces; each one is composed primarily of hydrogen,  helium, water, and other volatile compounds. According an ancient Greek  legend, when Gaia, the Goddess of the Earth, emerged from the primeval  Chaos, she first gave birth to Uranus, i.e. the Heavens, and then to the  Mountains and the Sea. As well as being her son, Uranus also became  Gaia’s husband. For a more extensive investigation of Uranus’  mythological background, read ‘When Creation Was Began, According To the Legend of Uranus and Gaia – A Tale for the Aquarian Age’.

Back to Saturn, the much maligned planet who, in the olden days for a  very long time had to endure an exceedingly bad press. However, if you  follow the links provided at the end of this chapter, you can discover  for yourself that his reputation as the great astrological villain is by  no means justified. It is likely that you will then no longer allow  anyone to say negative things about Saturn in your presence. The planet  stands as the guardian and keeper of the gateway into the Aquarian Age.  He is a symbolism for the bridge of learning that controls all parts of  our being and which every soul must cross freely and willingly. Earthly  and heavenly parts alike have to be mastered by us, and our energies  cleansed and purified of the desires of our lower earthly animal nature.  Without this it is impossible to return into the perfect alignment with  our eternal or God Self. Finding it one day is every soul’s birthright.  

The co-rulership of Aquarius by Saturn and Uranus maps out humankind’s  way forward into the New Age quite clearly. The order in which the  planets are appearing is of particular significance in this context.  Saturn, the strict disciplinarian comes first; Uranus, the destroyer of  false beliefs is the liberator who follows behind; more about him in a   moment. All those who are willing to undergo the cleansing process and  show their readiness by behaving in an unselfish and disciplined manner,  and that at all times, Uranus releases into the freedom of the Aquarian  Age. He is waiting to help us burst all Karmic chains and shackles of  past ages and by bringing us God’s Divine truth that flows directly from  His/Her loving heart into the individual and collective consciousness  of our world, he assists us in shaking off every last remnant of the  false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices that to this day abound in  us and our world.

The gates of the Aquarian Age can only swing open to those who behave  responsibly and in a masterly fashion, who unselfishly seek to serve the  good of the whole instead of their own. Master souls are those who with  love and self-discipline attain mastery over every aspect of their  nature. The higher degree of self-mastery we shall achieve in the  fullness of time, the more control we shall gain over the elements and  even over physical matter, especially the cells and atoms or our own  physical bodies. When we have won a sufficiently high degree of freedom,  we shall be able to exist and manifest on more than one plane of life  and be in more than one place at a time. The more highly evolved we  become, the less we shall be limited by space and time. 

Bearing all that in mind, it is not hard to see how Saturn will rule  over a new golden age and how we are heading into it. It will come about  when all who dwell on the Earth plane have achieved self-awareness and  such a degree of self-mastery that no-one over-consumes and everybody  merely takes and eats what they need and leaves the rest for the others  to enjoy, the way the animals do. Isn’t it astonishing how much they can  teach us? As they will no longer be required, all religions will have  gone from our world and there will be no more exploitation, oppression  and slavery, especially of the religious/spiritual kind.

The world of light is part of our world and on that level Masters, like  the one described in the Jesus legend, to this day walk in our midst and  work among us. Depending on our evolutionary level, even on the Earth  plane they may not be far removed from where we are now. Their presence  and love is capable of blessing and healing all those who open their  hearts and souls with kindness and compassion for all life, and who  conduct their lives in simplicity and bow their knees in humility before  the Highest and pray: ‘May Thy will be done, not mine. And may Thy will  be our will and Your Sacred words and prayers be ours, so that  everything unfolds in accordance with Your will and wishes.’

Recommended Reading:

 •     ‘All About Saturn’
•    ‘Saturn And The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘A Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma’
 •    ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius (May 21, 2016)

_*The New Golden Age Of Plenty
*_







_*A Message Of Hope 
*_
​‘Aquarius is the sign of group  consciousness and humanitarian pursuits, of technological and scientific  progress, as well as of hopes and dreams. In the Age of Aquarius  humankind’s highest hopes, aspirations and dreams will find fulfilment  for those who have achieved self-mastery. Hand in hand with the Angels  and Me you yourselves are going to create the ideal world of your dreams  during this age. It will come about through ever more of you becoming  aware of your true nature and acting in keeping with the spiritual  knowledge you are finding. 

‘The time is closer than you may think when everybody unflinchingly will  give of their best to the whole and take out only what they need. In  this way hunger and thirst or any other kind of want and suffering will  gradually become unknown on your planet. You will no longer insist on  amassing too many worldly possessions, because by then you will know  only too well what an encumbrance they in truth are. They tie you like  leaden weights to your present existence and stop you from growing the  spiritual wings you require for the fulfilling of your highest potential  in grounding your greatest spiritual aspirations and creative/artistic  accomplishments on the Earth plane. They will be your contribution  towards making your world into an ever more beautiful, peaceful and  harmonious one. Can you see what a magnificent new world is waiting for  you?

‘Know that no matter what may ever come to pass for you and your world,  you will always be safe. At all times there will be a happy ending – if  not in this lifetime, then in another or maybe another one still.  Everything that happens is part of My great plan for all life, and  nothing has ever taken place in your world or any other against My will.  All is well and rests securely in My loving hands and so it shall be  forever and ever. No harm can ever come to the true and eternal part of  any one of you. Therefore, rest safely in My love and nurture your  souls, My beloved children of the Earth, by following My guidance from  deep within you, for that is where every soul’s very own special key to  eternity is hidden.

‘I bless you, your world and all life in it. My blessings are for each  and every one of you, during these difficult times of transformation and  transition from one age to another. You and your world have always  rested securely in My loving hands. Rest assured that this will continue  without interruptions and that the lessons in your present school of  life are unfolding exactly the way they should and in accordance with My  plan.

‘None of you has anything to fear, as the Angels and I will always be  with you. We are familiar with your struggles, but no matter what tests  and trials may still have to be endured by you, put your trust in us and  venture forth courageously, safe in the knowledge that we shall always  be there to guide and protect you in all your endeavours. Never forget  that we are in charge and that no-one and no force in the whole of  Creation ever took the reins from My hands, least of all one of you, My  beloved children of the Earth. All is well with you, your world and all  worlds – and forever will be.’

From ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’


 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 23, 2016)

_*Loving People Without Liking Them
*_








People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred. 
You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!

They are all part of your own family.
They are part of you and you are part of them.
They may not yet know it, but you being wiser,
Love them anyway!

People may project their own ulterior motives onto you,
And accuse you of having them.
Rest safe in the knowledge that the Universe 
Knows their hearts as well as yours.
Do good anyway!

If being successful means that we can only win
False friends and real enemies.
Succeed anyway!

The good we do today may be forgotten tomorrow.
Do it anyway!

What could have taken years of building up,
Can be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway!

People who are in need of our help,
May attack us whilst we are trying to help them. 
Help anyway!

Give the world the best that is within you,
And should it be rejected, do not stop giving.
Give anyway!

The Universal Law of Karma ensures that what we send
Into the world, has to return to us.
Give of your best and only the best is sure to return!

Bishop Abel Muzorewa
African Spiritual and Political Leader
Edited by Aquarius
​Among many other things, Aquarius is the  sign of friendship, kinship and siblinghood with all life, and also of  transmutation. If we wish to be released into the freedom of this age,  the masterly conduct that is expected from us demands that we convert  all our relationships, especially the most difficult ones, into bonds of  friendship. However, it is inevitable that from time to time we come  across people who, with the best will in the world, are impossible to  like. How about them?

A long time ago, I came across the saying: ‘It is possible to love  people without liking them.’ I have to admit that this sounded more than  somewhat far-fetched to me then, but through astrology life itself has  taught me that this can come about quite naturally. All I need to do is  reflect on my interpretation of the Sun signs for the people I find  difficult to like, never mind loving them. These days, I find that my  heart opens in love to them when I reflect on the trials and  tribulations they are likely to encounter during their experiencing,  counter-acting and – hopefully – eventually overcoming the dark and  negative aspects of their Sun signs, which is an essential part of the  special lessons we all have come to learn during our present lifetime.

Furthermore, I find it helpful to know that underneath our skins we are  all one. We are brothers and sisters on the same pathway, and sooner or  later every one of us has to surmount similar hurdles on their  evolutionary pathway, especially on the inner level of life. I have no  difficulties to accept that, for as long as someone remains unaware of  what is operating within them and their lives, and what is required from  them, they simply cannot help acting in certain ways. And whenever  something hurtful happens to me, it comforts me to know that I must have  needed the experience some reason. If the event had not been trying to  teach me something, I would not have been at its receiving end and it is  up to me, to find out what the incident is trying to tell me. 

No-one says that we have got to be Saints, and there is no need to turn  the other cheek. But, by enduring what is necessary and forgiving the  perpetrator, we redeem what we might have done to others earlier in this  lifetime or another one, maybe even to the same person. One thing is  certain and that is: whatever we send out, it must return to us.  Therefore, if we wish to be forgiven for what we did to others, whenever  this may have taken place, first we need to forgive ourselves and then  also the other one. 

Can we continue liking and loving the people with whom we have  differences of opinions? I find it childish to fall out with each other  over something like that. When a situation has been duly considered from  all angles, to my mind it is all right to come to the conclusion that  it is better to agree to disagree than to fall out with each other. On  occasions like that, wise ones remind themselves that whenever disputes  arise, two persons can be confronted with exactly the same things and  perceive them in a totally different way.

Depending on one’s point of view, all participants in any argument can  be right and wrong, at the same time. That’s the way it has to be for  human beings, because of the different lessons we all have to  participate in on the Earth plane. With a bit of goodwill any dispute  can be settled peacefully, simply by accepting each others views, even  though they differ. The level of someone’s spiritual maturity reveals  itself in nothing more clearly than in the ability and willingness – or  otherwise – to agree to disagree with others in times of conflict.

Recommended Reading:
 •    ‘Ruled By The Stars

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 24, 2016)

_*Pluto In Sagittarius
*_






​Apart from observing the trends of how a  particular planet influences all life on the Earth plane, I am not  interested in using astrology for predicting the future, as to my mind  that is nothing short of fortunetelling. However, equipped with the gift  of hindsight, it is good to watch how life on the Earth unfolds and to  see for ourselves how we and our world are steered and guided by the  loving hands of the Highest. In this way it reveals Its presence to us  quite clearly and gives us visible evidence of the fact that we and our  world have always rested safely in Its loving embrace and forever will  be taken care of. What more could anyone want?

Furthermore, astrology is unequalled as a lifehelp and a tool for  getting to know ourselves and our predestined pathway, as it is written  in the great book of life for our present lifetime. What lies beyond we  shall see when we get there. The Divine science also provides us  earthlings with a magnificent instrument for interpreting the Cosmic  dance of the planets, as they move through space and time, guided by the  loving hand of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. 

Astrology allows us to study and take a more conscious part in the ever  unfolding of the Great Plan of Life, lovingly designed, brought into  being and steered by the will and the power of the Father and the love  and wisdom of the Mother, His feminine counterpart. If there is anything  in this world more sacred and holy than this, please tell me about it,  so I too can take part in it and others with me.

I find it endlessly fascinating to watch how most people react to the  energies and lessons of their Sun sign, ‘their stars’. This seems to  express itself particularly strongly in those who know nothing about  what is commonly known as ‘The Stars’. A striking example of this came  my way when Pluto moved into Sagittarius in November 1995. I lived in  the Republic of Ireland at that time and as soon as the Sun moved into  Scorpio, Pluto’s own sign, a Renew program of the international Catholic  Church organisation reached our small local diocese in the West of  Ireland. By the way, I am not a Catholic. I am a free spirit and will  forever be devoted to serving the wisdom of the Highest with all that I  have and am. To paraphrase St. Francis of Assisi’s words: ‘O Great  Mother of all life,  of Your peace, Your wisdom, love and truth.’  

Scorpio is the sign of transformation and regeneration like birth, death  and subsequent re-birth. When the Sun is in Scorpio, all of nature goes  through what looks like death, but only on the outer surface of life.  In truth, this time is no more than a preparation for the rebirth that  without fail comes every spring. Through Mother Earth we are shown that  every death that takes place in her loving embrace, for all lifeforms,  is but a transformation into different states of life.

The planet Pluto is associated with major changes or developments that  frequently come about through destruction and eventual rebirth. The sign  Sagittarius is associated with religion, philosophy, the law,  education, publishing, politics, faith, idealism and also long distance  travelling. Some of the Pluto in Sagittarius periods of the past were  dominated by significant religious/philosophical upheavals, explorations  and renewals. 

It was during times like these that the legend of Jesus as a public  figure first appeared. Much later it led to the events that moved Martin  Luther, 1483-1546, the German Catholic monk who became the father of  the Protestant Reformation movement, to posting his ninety-five theses  to the door of the castle church in Wittenberg, Germany. It was Luther’s  way of speaking up and rebelling against the greed, profiteering and  corruption of the Catholic Church in Rome. 

Over the ages, Pluto in Sagittarius also brought about many watershed  moments in science and technology as well as the political thinking of  our world. One of them was the development of the first modern printing  machine, the Gutenberg Press. Through this it became possible, for the  first time in humankind’s history, to print and distribute pamphlets in  vast numbers that spread Luther’s ideas to all corners of the regions  that were later to become Germany and beyond to the rest of Europe.  Luther’s translation of the Bible into the colloquial German of its day  was also published. For the first time ever ordinary mortals could read  or hear – not many could read and write in those days – the words that  were believed to be of God. In ‘Light And Darkness’ you can read more  about this by clicking on the corresponding link at the end of this  chapter. 

Together with Mars, Pluto is the planetary ruler of Scorpio. Pluto was  the God of the Underworld of the ancients and to this day the energies  of this planet are responsible for transformations and regenerations,  death, birth and rebirth. Sagittarius is  the sign of Higher  Consciousness and higher education, including the vast realm of  religions and philosophical beliefs, as well as faith, trust and hope.  For us and our world Pluto’s move into Sagittarius heralded the renewal  and rebirth of all matters related to these topics. 

Pluto’s energies have a cleansing and purifying effect and with  hindsight it is particularly interesting to observe how much this  already has achieved in our world. For example, in the course of Pluto’s  transit through Sagittarius ground-breaking books appeared like ‘The  Jesus Mysteries’, first published in 1999. It was followed in 2001 by  ‘Jesus and the Lost Goddess’. You can read more about these books by  following the relevant link below. 

As Pluto is the slowest moving planet of all, as well as the one that  most profoundly affects us on the deepest, innermost levels, much more  of the same nature can be expected, depending through which sign the  planet moves. By now, Pluto is transiting Capricorn, Saturn’s own sign.  You can read about the effects this is having in our world by following  the matching link below.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Light And Darkness’
•     ‘Pluto In Capricorn’
 •    Further Reading From My Bookshelf’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 21, 2016)

_*The Great Year And The Ages Of Humankind
*_

_*




*_
​In  the slowly moving progressions of the planets in particular, it is  clearly visible that the purpose of all life is evolution and that  everything in the whole of Creation expands and moves forwards and  upwards, at a steady and orderly pace. To my mind, they are one of the  most striking examples of this. Let me explain the technicalities  involved, as briefly as possible. It takes the Earth nearly 26,000 years  to complete one of the cycles, which moves it through the twelve signs  of the zodiac. One of these cycles is known as a Great Year. Each sign  the Earth passes through represents one Great Month, which lasts for  rather more than 2,000 years. The unique character of each one of these  months strongly influences all creatures and happenings on our planet.

The Great Months are also indicators of the Ages of Humankind. No-one  can tell exactly when one of them ends and a new one begins. All we know  is that we are now entering the Age of Aquarius. And when you observe  our world more closely, you can see for yourself how the energies of  this sign are influencing everything in our world ever more strongly.  The remnants of the effects of the preceding age of Pisces are still  with us. Although they are hard to shake off, they have to be dealt with  by us, individually and collectively.


From our present evolutionary level it is  recognisable that the great wisdom and love of our Creator brought us  into being and then into this world. It has constantly accompanied us  and guided us through all our experiences, so that we should learn from  them. This learning process will always continue, but now our  development has reached the point when we are ready for lessons of a  more elevated nature.  During previous lifetimes Divine direction came  to us from the subconscious level, but this is now increasingly  happening on the conscious level.
Trying to make my peace, I find it  helpful to view everything against  the backdrop of the full sweep of  the history of our evolution, at least  those parts we have access to.  Some of my reflections and insights into  this are included in the other  parts of my writings that are available  by now. With the help and the  will of God, more will follow in due  course. 

The wisdom of hindsight reveals that two main lessons had always to be   tackled by our race: a) the use and abuse of power and b) how to love   wisely. Wars are but one of the evils that our world has to experience   in the process of learning the lessons of power. There are a great many   other ways of misusing it, and each one of them is teaching us and our   world how to differentiate between good and evil. Yet, more important   still is the glorious lesson that none of us, on this level of life, has   any true power – it belongs to God alone. The best any human soul can   do is aligning itself to God’s power and love, until they begin to work   their healing miracles through us – as demonstrated by the Jesus  legend.

Recommended Viewing:
•    Videos showing that the religions of our world have their origin in Sun worship ancient astrology:
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Could Religions Ever Change Anything?’
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 22, 2016)

_*The Religion Of The New Age*_
​
My dear children of the Earth, for you there is every reason for rejoicing and being optimistic. The mass of spiritual information that by now has become available to you and the great interest it is finding is living proof of how the collective consciousness of your race and world is ever more opening up and expanding. As pointed out earlier, to your small earthly minds all matters of faith that were ever presented to those on the Earth plane by its very nature had to remain one giant jigsaw puzzle. Now the time has come for joining its pieces together, so that a full and clear picture of My truth can emerge. This is happening now. The sections of the mystery are falling into place and magically the spiritual life of your world as one whole structure becomes visible. Even to many earthly eyes it takes on shape and meaning.

There is no reason for looking down your noses on humankind’s spiritual perceptions of the past. They all contained some grains of My wisdom and truth and in their time made a valuable contribution to the evolution of your race. Fill your hearts with gladness, for your world has reached the converging point of all its philosophies. You will gradually be able to see for yourselves how each one in its own right, and then all of them together, were never intended to be more than a means of showing you the way back home into your true nature and the oneness with Me and all life and lifeforms.

As it was in the beginning, so it will ever be. The only thing that transforms itself from time to time is your grasp of spiritual issues; that is all. There is no conflict between the old religions and the new one. The spirit guides and Masters will continue their work behind the scenes of earthly life, the way they have done for a very long time. Until the last one of you has been released from its studies on the Earth plane, they will carry on guiding and supporting each one of you, as always. 

The more your perception of life changes and your understanding of the spiritual realities that lie behind your present existence increases, the more clearly will you be able to recognise each one in their true roles as your wise elder siblings in the vast family of life. Nothing has changed as far as they and you are concerned. They are still your best friends and helpers, your good shepherds in the world of light. Being responsible for guiding and protecting the souls that have been given into their care, they diligently watch over their flocks by night, i.e. in the darkness of spiritual ignorance of the Earth. For as long as they are still needed, they will be there for you to turn to and ask for help in times of distress.

Your guides and Masters in the world of light are presently preparing you and your race to occupy its rightful place in the Universe. Know that the spiritual beliefs of your world that previously served to separate you from each other, are now drawing you together again into the awareness of what, on the inner levels of life, has always been true, namely that all life is one. The further you advance into the New Age, the more each one of you will become aware that truthfully: 

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race, the race of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * * ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 24, 2016)

_*The Age Of Friendship And Peace*_
​ 
The Age of Aquarius is the age of friendship and siblinghood with all life and lifeforms. There is a growing awareness for the need of reaching out to each other in friendship and peace to all God’s children of the Earth and for healing every one of our relationships. We are all here to improve ours and make them work, until our whole race recognises the benefits of co-operating and co-existing in peace and harmony with each other. First of all we need to apply this to our most difficult relationships, the ones with ourselves and God. The Universe has provided us with a finely tuned instrument that can help us reach this goal and that is astrology.

The age we have left behind was the Age of Pisces. Co-ruled by the vast and gaseous giants Jupiter and Neptune, not surprisingly it has been an age of deceiving ourselves and each other, and of lying and cheating. The Age of Pisces was a time of blind faith, gullibility and slavery of all kinds, especially in the spiritual aspects of life. The religions of the Piscean Age have largely consisted of spiritual slavery. The purpose behind this has been to teach us and our world the value of freedom, honesty and truth, the gifts that in due course would be ours in the Aquarian Age.

The lack of these qualities has prepared us for their coming in the new age, which for some time by now has been bringing them to us in rich measure. Through the knowledge we are gaining many of us are already enjoying the freedom of loving and following that which the inner guidance of our own heart tells us is true. The kind of faith that is found through this is much more than a mere believing. It is an inner knowingness and there is no substitute for that. It means that we no longer need to believe anything just because someone somewhere assures us that it is true, when in fact it may not be anything of the kind.

There is no doubt in my mind that we and our world have much to look forward to. The main purpose of our race’s existence in physicality from the beginning of our presence on this planet has been to assist Mother Earth with her own evolution and spiritual development. There are some planets in our solar system that have already become so highly evolved that they can no longer be seen with earthly eyes, not even with the most powerful telescopes we have thus far developed. These planets are bright and beautiful stars that have already grown into places of light.

Although to this day the Earth spiritually is still a very dark environment, for quite some time the work on speeding up her vibrations has been in progressing ever more rapidly. But with each one of us who re-awakens into the consciousness of their true nature, the situation improves, for when one of us is evolving, our planet is evolving with us. When we are healing, our planet does the same. Every small effort anyone makes is a valuable contribution. And that is why everyone’s destiny is to eventually turn into one of Mother Earth’s healers and lightbringers, a seeker of wisdom and truth in their own right. Hand in hand with God and the Angels in this way our whole planet is gradually being transformed in one of healing, peace and light.

But, for wise evolutionary reasons up to now the Earth has to remain a training ground for young and inexperienced souls, who are in need of familiarising themselves with the lower and lowest aspects of their nature. They are busily accumulating their first credits and debits in the spiritual bankbook of their lives, just the same as you and I once did many lifetimes ago. I believe that the most deeply upsetting events of our world are demonstrations of what we, the older souls, once were capable of when we were at the stage of our earthly education, which our younger siblings in the human family are presently taking part in.

It makes me shudder to think of times like the inquisition and the witch-hunts. It is highly likely that we older souls were there and took part in the nightmarish experiences of those days, sometimes at their giving end and on other occasions on the receiving one. Read more about what will happen to the young souls in some of their coming lifetimes in ‘Separating The Sheep From The Goats’ here or by following the link at the end of this chapter.

The Christ characteristics are brought forth and practised each time someone acts with truth, honesty and integrity. This means they are making an effort to think and behave in Christ-like ways and conduct a Christly life. When we thus follow the inner guidance of our Highest or Christ Self and become ever more at one with it,  by seeking to act in accordance with Its will rather than listening to the desires of our small earthly self, slowly but surely we are growing into a Christed one in our own right. This means we are making a valuable contribution to transforming our planet into the new and brighter world of light and peace of our dreams, and helping it to become a reality on the Earth plane.

The small six-pointed star I have been using throughout all my work for a very long time, represents a miniature version of the Christ Star, the Highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation. This star is a symbol of the process of healing and integration. The upper and lower triangles that form the Star represent the higher Christ aspects of our own nature and its lower counterpart, our earthly self, as they merge into one. The highest potential of all human souls is to reach the evolutionary point when these two parts are working together so harmoniously and smoothly that they have quite naturally grown into one perfect being, whole, healed and holy, a brightly shining Star in its own right, a Christed one.

Any Divine inspiration received on our road to this destination is never intended to be used for selfish purposes. To test and try the seriousness of our intentions the spiritual pathway for a very long time is plastered with the temptations of our lower earthly nature, who initially is only interested in seeking enrichment and aggrandisement of the self. The devil is a metaphor for this part of our nature in its original and unrestrained manifestations. Only when we have safely overcome and left this aspect behind does the Highest find us worthy to be chosen as Its channel through which Its wisdom and light can flow into the consciousness of us and our world, to help it grow and expand. Those who use the knowledge thus gained in their daily thoughts and actions radiate the light of the spirit into their environment and from there into the whole human race.

As aspiring lightbringers and healers we enter ever deeper into the stream of God-consciousness. Eventually we reach the evolutionary point when our only remaining motivation is to focus our whole being on serving the demands of the highest levels of life by following the guidance of our Christ nature, the living God within. As a true son/daughter of God, we aim to give of our best at all times and unselfishly co-operate with God and the Angels to convey their healing to the minds, bodies and souls of anyone who is in need of it. We also act as channels of light for the blessings of the Divine for the support and comfort of those who are still trapped in the darkness of their ignorance of not knowing who they are, where they have come from and where one day they will be going to.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Separating The Sheep From The Goats’
[*=center]‘Not By Bread Alone’
[*=center]‘The Age Of Aquarius’
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *  
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 5, 2016)

*Our World Is But A Bridge*
​ 
I believe that all life and all worlds, and everything in them – including us and our world – is a gift from God and therefore, sacred and holy. For the life of me, I cannot share the belief which many to this day seem to be holding onto, that this life is a one-off thing. If that were true, our earthly existence would be an extremely unfair and unjust affair, when in reality it is anything but that. When one takes a closer look at our world and its people, one surely can only come to the conclusion that such a narrow view just cannot be right. It does not make any sense to me for the simple reason that it does insufficient justice to the preciousness and holiness of all life. 

To my mind, the greatest draw-back of the one-off belief systems of our world is that they cannot explain why there should be so much suffering in our world. How could the all-loving, all-knowing and understanding wisdom of the Universal Intelligence of our Creator throw the kind of fate upon any of His/Her creatures and creations, which we and our world have had to endure, as far back as human records exist? The question ‘Why do bad things happen to good people?’ is an essential part of this conundrum. The answer lies in the Universal law of Karma, also known as the law of cause of effect, to which all life is subject. This law decrees that everything in due course has to return to its Source. And that ensures that nothing in the whole of Creation, in the vastness of space and time can ever be truly lost. 

Naturally, we and our world are as much affected by this law as the rest of God’s created world. We do well when at last we learn to live in harmony with this law, as we are personally responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and deeds. The law sees to it that whatever we send out into the Universe does return to us with the unerring ability of a boomerang. If it does not happen in our present lifetime, it will do so in a future one. This quite clearly puts the solution to all problems, our own and those of our world, into everybody’s own hands. 

Extract from 'Our World Is A Bridge'

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 6, 2016)

*Building Bridges

*


​ ​There once were two brothers who lived on adjoining farms. One day they fell out with each other over a minor misunderstanding. It was their first serious rift in forty years of farming side by side, sharing machinery and trading labour and goods, as and when needed. Their long collaboration began to fall apart, until it finally came to an exchange of bitter words that was followed by weeks of silence. 

One morning there was a knock on the older brother’s door. In front of it stood a man with a carpenter’s toolbox who said: ‘I’m looking for a few days’ work. Have you any small jobs in need of doing?’

 ‘Yes,’ said the older brother, ‘ I have a job for you. The farm across the creek belongs to my younger brother. Until last week there was a meadow in its place, but with his bulldozer my brother created a creek between us through which the river could run. I think he did this to spite me, so I think I’ll do him one better. See that pile of lumber by the barn? Take it and build me an eight foot high fence to hide his face and place from me.’

The carpenter replied: ‘Hm, yes. I understand. Show me the nails and the post hole digger and I will do you a job to your entire satisfaction.’ The older brother helped the carpenter to get the materials ready and then departed for a day on the town. In his absence the carpenter worked very hard indeed. All day he toiled, measuring, sawing and nailing and when the farmer returned at sunset, he had just finished. 

The farmer’s eyes opened wide and his jaw dropped when he saw the result. No fence could be seen anywhere, the carpenter had built a bridge instead. It stretched from one side of the creek to the other. It was a fine piece of work, complete with handrails and everything else that makes a bridge a good one. While he was standing and pondering what to do about it, the younger brother approached. Standing by the bridge and admiring it, he said: ‘You are quite a fellow to build this bridge, after all I said and did.’ 

After a moment of silence, the brothers stepped forward, each from their end of the bridge. They walked to the middle and shook hands with each other. When they turned round the carpenter was hoisting his toolbox onto his shoulder. ‘Don’t go away,’ said the older brother. ‘Stay a few days. I’ve lots more things for you to do.’. ‘I’d love to,’ replied the carpenter, ‘but I have many more bridges to build elsewhere.’
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *​ 
Aquarius is the sign of siblinghood, kinship and friendship among all peoples, nations and ultimately all life. It symbolises revolution, renewal, transfiguration and transmutation. In the Age of Aquarius, now upon us, humankind’s highest hopes and aspirations personally and collectively are going to find their fulfilment, on every level of our existence. 

During this age, any religion or belief system that refuses to recognise the oneness of life will be doomed to die a natural death caused by ever dwindling numbers of supporters. Religious convictions are of no use to anyone, unless they encourage their followers not to be on the lookout for a kind carpenter who magically materialises and does their bridge building for them. Nobody will or can do this for anyone. Everybody has to be their own handy person. In all our relationships, including the one with God and ourselves, each human soul has to build its own inner and outer bridges. And the same is true for our connections with other members of the human family, independent of their race, colour or creed. It also goes for the participants of other realms of life, may they be visible or invisible to earthly human eyes.

For the warring brothers in the story above a kind carpenter comes who quietly and secretly builds the bridge that is necessary for healing their relationship. No-one will do this for us and our bridges. It’s a DIY job, if ever there was one. Our materials too are of a different kind. Nothing less than simple human kindness and goodness, forgiveness and tolerance, consideration and respect for ourselves, each other and all life, are good enough for the work that is waiting for us.

These are the Divine qualities that quite naturally grow in human hearts, as soon as we open ourselves to the love of the Highest. We then begin to perceive God in all life and beings, including those we formerly thought of as our enemies. The ascent of the spiritual mountain back into the oneness with God proceeds much swifter when we finally grasp that there is no such thing as enemies. I big evolutionary step forward is made when we realise that those who formerly looked and behaved like adversaries in truth are merely drawn into our life to act as temporary teachers for particularly difficult, traumatic and painful lessons.

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race, the race of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Religion Of The New Age’
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 8, 2016)

*Flying Into The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age*
​ 
The belief that every word of the Jesus story as well as the rest of the Bible is true and should strictly be understood literally is in sharp contrast when one embarks on the adventure of understanding that the tale in truth is but a myth and a legend. It becomes clearly visible that behind many of its words deep wisdom and truth are hidden. They are making it easy to recognise with how much the tale was composed with a deep and abiding love and compassion, kindness and caring for us, God’s human children of the Earth. It fully does justice to the suffering each one of us has to endure, before we are finally on our way back home into the conscious awareness of our origin and true home.

I wonder what the Jesus story, when taken literally, has to offer its readers, apart from the admiration for the feats of a superhuman man, believed to be half human and half God. At the time of writing this tale, it was too early to reveal that the same powers are lying dormant in each and every one of us. It soon becomes obvious that the figure of the man Jesus is meant to represent each and every one of us, one returns to dealing with the tale as a legend. The powers the man possesses then clearly are indication of the hidden capabilities we all carry within, once we have learned to walk hand in hand with God and the Angels.

The Jesus myth drives home the point that without their help nothing can happen on the Earth plane. For example in St. John 14:10-11 it tells us: ‘Don’t you believe that I am in the Father, and that the Father is in me? The words I say to you I do not speak on my own authority. Rather, it is the Father, living in me, who is doing his work.’ And in John 5:30: ‘By myself I can do nothing. I judge only as I hear, and my judgment is just, for I seek not to please myself but him who sent me.’ I believe that the whole story is a pointer to the glorious future and our race’s so far only fractionally fulfilled potentialities, when our present developmental phase is complete and we shall be allowed to move on. Glory be to that prospect!

This somehow reminds me of a lady, a born again Christian, who had been reading some of my observations and insights into the esoteric truth behind many of the Bible’s teachings. We met about twenty years ago and she gave me a Bible for Christmas. All of it happened long before the idea for calling my writings ‘The Random Jottings of a Stargazer’ came to me intuitively and before any part of my work was published on the worldwide web. The lady accompanied her gift by telling me that she was praying that the truth about Jesus should be revealed to me. It seems that her prayers were answered, though in a markedly different manner from the one I imagine she was hoping for.

Who knows? Bearing in mind that what we send out into the world does return to us, maybe her prayer has rebounded and by now has brought also to her a better understanding of the meaning of the life story of Jesus, the Christed one. How could anyone not rejoice at the thought that the Age of Pisces is over and the possibly saddest chapter in the evolution of our race is closing? With this, the curtain of the lack of knowledge about the duality of our nature and existence is lifting and allowing us occasional glimpses into the greater freedom of the Aquarian Age. Being aware of these things, who would not be more than happy to make a genuine and heart-felt contribution towards bringing God’s kingdom down to the Earth and establishing its sovereignty in our world?

What could be more beautiful and exhilarating for human souls in earthly life than an expansion of inner vision and consciousness that can only come to us through a deepening grasp of God’s true nature and our own? It baffles me why so many Christians, to this day, want to deny themselves this most wondrous experience. An open mind is the greatest gift our Creator can bestow upon any one of us. Those who are willing to keep theirs open and make an effort to remain in touch with their inner guidance at all times, have no difficulties telling a truth from a lie and partaking of the new spiritual knowledge that is now coming our way.

Ah well, you can but lead a horse to the water. . . Oh yes, when the horse is ready, it _will _drink and that only too happily. Their inner guidance will soon let them know whether I speak the truth when I say that the one who is writing through me is the Universal Christ and not Jesus. The former is eternal, omniscient and omnipresent. The latter is none of these things and never was or will be.

As far as getting to know our Christ nature is concerned, there is no need for following any kind of belief system. Like any great idea, it’s all very simple. Handing our whole being over to God and the Angels and serving them to the best of our ability is the only thing we have to do is to. Bringing forth the best that is within us and in any given moment endeavouring to be the kindest, most tolerant and loving person we can possibly be to my mind is not difficult, because that is our Christ nature and the only way we can be true to it.

Living this way gradually empowers us to save and redeem not only ourselves, but our whole world. The only equipment required for this pathway is the knowledge of who we truly are and that a high and holy destiny is in store for each one of us. From the point of becoming aware of this, the experiences of our own life are going to teach us to trust the presence of God and the Angels. This is the only reliable way of learning that they truly never leave us and can be utterly relied upon to guide and protect us. They are sure to assist us with carrying out the special mission we have come to fulfil in this lifetime, whilst doing their share of it.

All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing, 
There is meaning and law.
I cannot lose, what is my own.
I need not seek, what is my own,
For what belongs to me, will come.
Whatever goes does not belong to me.
Only what I am has power.
I now give up my personal struggles and ambitions,
Knowing that everything that is rightfully mine
Will then be drawn to me.

Therefore, I now let go,
And trust my inner guidance
And the love and wisdom of the Highest,
To run my life for me
And to show me the way, now and forever.

Amen

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Guarding Our Tongues’
[*=center]‘On The Soul Level We Are All Christians’
[*=center]‘You Are Special’
 
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 9, 2016)

*Baking A Rich New Cake

*_*





*_
Never forget that you, My beloved children of the Earth were created in My image and that what is in Me is also in you. Now that your individualising process is drawing to its natural conclusion, each one of you is on their way to becoming one fully integrated being, a whole and holy trinity, just like Me. The three aspects of your being are mind, body and spirit. I dwell in everybody’s own heart and during this lifetime I wish to teach you from there how to co-ordinate all parts of your nature and heal them together into one harmoniously functioning unit.​ 
This process includes integrating the Divine aspect of your nature and learning to love from the heart, the way we spoke about earlier. Love always tries to bring back together that which has become separate. What your earthly minds once split off for evolutionary reasons is waiting to be brought back into unity again by each one of you. The love in your hearts alone can achieve this and when you make a genuine effort at sending nothing but loving thoughts, words and actions into your world, the mind in your heart develops. 

And if you wish to find the nuggets of genuine wisdom that are buried in all the belief systems your world has ever known, call upon Me. I am your inner guidance and the living God within, waiting to be called upon to help you train your earthly minds and to teach you its wise use, so in future you will never again fall prey to false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions. I am the only one in the whole of Creation who can and does reliably tell you truths from untruths and false beliefs from true ones.

Take possession of the tool this places into everyone’s own hands, as the time has come for treating each one of the remaining old faiths of your world like a cake. I am ready and waiting to show all of you how to recognise and extract the raisins and cherries of truth each one of them contains. Your task as aspiring lightbringers and healers consists of keeping and conserving their best, that which is true and of value for all humankind. The rest needs to be discarded. Through gathering and joining together the manifold treasures you are going to find in this way, you and I together are lovingly baking a rich new cake that is of such wealth of My spiritual wisdom and truth as thus far has been unknown in earthly life. Getting their hands on their very own portion of this delicacy is every soul’s birthright.

As young Gods in the making, because of life’s oneness on the inner plane, growth by any one of you can only be achieved through constantly interacting with the rest of life. My Cosmic law of evolution decrees that no individual soul in the whole of Creation shall grow and evolve in isolation, and that every part of life forever shall depend upon all others for its survival and wellbeing, or otherwise. Event though on the surface of things you may like to think of yourself as an independent being, you are still reliant upon millions of others on many different levels of life, from the highest to the lowest. They are constantly influencing you in everything you say and do, as much as you are influencing them. 

Evolution’s ultimate purpose is to bring all aspects of life into co-operation by harmonising and co-ordinating them into one stupendous crescendo of Universal love. When all of you have successfully finished tuning your instruments, Heaven and Earth will be one. Together with the Angels you will join hands and the song every loving human heart joyfully sings will make its own contribution and add a very special note to the almighty symphony of worship, thanksgiving and praise of the whole of Creation.

Every human soul’s thoughts, words and actions, indeed your whole life creates a vibration and a sound. Each one of you strikes their own chord and whenever peaceful, loving and harmonious, blessing and healing vibrations go forth from you, the Angels see to it that they unerringly find their intended destination and from there wing their way back to you with ever more potency. My Universal law of cause and effect ensures that everything has to return to its source. That’s why no matter what any one of you sends out and whatever sounds you produce, it will return to you. All my laws are very exact and apply on all planes of life, therefore also on the Earth. 

Because you are magnetic beings, you can only attract into your orbit what you are yourself. As soon as you have reached a sufficiently high evolutionary level that nothing but Christ love flows from your heart and loving thoughts from your mind into the whole of Creation, your whole being slowly but surely fills with harmony and peace of mind. You then draw towards you and absorb only that which is good and right, harmonious and peaceful, loving and progressive from your environment. Nothing else can touch you and fill you and your aura any longer.

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]Videos showing that the religions of your world have their origin in Sun worship based on ancient astrology: 
 
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 12, 2016)

*More About The New Golden Age Of Plenty*
​ 
Not unlike the Roman God Janus, the Saturn of mythology who looks back on the golden Age of plenty he once ruled also points the way into the future for us and our world. Janus was the spirit of doorways and archways, whose two faces simultaneously peer into the past as well as the future. Isn’t it amazing how many of the mythological concepts of the Ancients are still with us  and in use now, though unbeknown to most people? For example, Saturday took its name from Saturn and the month January from Janus. Interestingly, January, the month when the Sun transits through parts of both Capricorn and Aquarius, is at the same time the doorway into another year.

Ever more of the debris of the false beliefs and prejudices of past ages, which have been weighing the consciousness of our race down for far too long, is presently washed away by the fresh knowledge the water-bearer is constantly pouring into us and our world. To me, one of the best examples of this is that in truth Saturn never was any soul’s enemy, that on the contrary he has always been waiting to be understood, seen in a new light. The true value of his lessons have to be recognised by all human souls, so that he can be accepted and welcomed into our live as one of our best friends, teachers and helpers. By practising self-restraint and freely giving of our gifts and talents to all, each one of us will eventually make their own very special contribution towards the wellbeing of our race and our whole world.

The Earth’s vibrations are speeding up now and the pace of human evolution somehow has to keep up with this. Each must make their contribution towards putting an end to the over-consumption of Mother Earth’s precious resources. Without this we shall never reach the stage when there is no more selfishness and greed. The promised golden age can only come about through everybody taking responsibility for themselves and our world, extracting from the system only that which we truly need. This is not as difficult as it may sound to some because the more one becomes aware of one’s true nature again the easier it is to rise above the desires of one’s lower earthly self. All together we have to bring Saturn’s new golden age into being. Every soul on this side of the veil of consciousness will then have sufficient to eat, clean water to drink, a roof over their heads, clothes to wear and shoes on their feet – if they wish to wear them. None other than you and me and those who come after us are going to bring all this about. We are the only ones who can and will do it, hand in hand with God and the Angels, for it has thus been decreed and is indeed written in the Stars.

From ‘The Sun In Aquarius’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 23, 2016)

*The Christ Nature’s Awakening*
​ 
The awakening of our Christ nature has nothing to do with whether we presently belong to any of the religions of our world. Even if we have never set foot in any church or chapel in this lifetime, because we have chosen to remain a free spirit – like me – by virtue of being a spark of the Universal Christ, each one of us already is a Christian. We could be a much better and more conscientious one than many of those attend church every Sunday for exchanging the latest gossip without having a good word to say about anyone. To them Jesus is God and God is in the church. Believing that no-one is watching them, they happily stab a knife into anyone’s back. 

It stands to reason that being aware that God is part of us and with us at all times is bound to make a world of difference to our thinking and behaviour patterns, for we then know that every one of our thoughts, words and actions is observed and has to be accounted for by us. We are responsible for it. But of course, I can stick my head into the sand in ostrich-fashion and insist on literalism or, for simplicity’s sake, become an atheist or agnostic, someone who believes that nothing is known or can be known of the existence or nature of God, thus denying myself my higher nature and origin, at least for this lifetime. As ever, the choice is mine.

Flying on the mighty wings of the Great White Spirit is the essence of the Aquarian Age’s freedom. This means trusting what the small still voice in our heart says is true and following its guidance without hesitation. It means being unhampered by the chains and shackles of any kind of belief system that tries to tie humankind to its kind of dogma and creed. This leaves behind the power-crazy desires of the patriarchy for building worldwide empires and gaining dominion over the hearts and souls of our whole race. These things are going from our world in the natural course of events, as ever more of us prefer to listen to the guidance received from the mind in our heart, rather than anything else.

The wisdom of the feminine, the Great Mother, is returning to us and our world and the more Her qualities re-establish themselves in all human hearts, the easier the last remnants of the patriarchy will be swept away and peace come to our world, at last. Interpreting the Jesus story as a legend helps us to become aware that there is a great deal more to every human being than anyone would have thought possible in past ages. None of us is merely like a marionette in the hands of an inscrutable and merciless fate, intent on dragging us and our world ever deeper into the abyss of pain and suffering, inflicted with such relish on our world by those in positions of power during the days of the patriarchy. 

Wise ones happily and thankfully accept that God and the Angels are in charge of us and our world, constantly guiding and protecting us – mostly against our individual and collective follies. They are working very hard to make it clear to us that with their help we and our world are destined to move ever onwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. The Angels want us to know that we are by no means as helplessly at the mercy of any kind of force, be it of a higher or lower nature, than we used to believe in past times. 

In the course of developing our Christ nature by changing our thinking and behaviour patterns of past ages and letting go of the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions of past ages, we empower ourselves to not only become a light and blessing for our world, but also a saviour and redeemer of ourselves and the whole Earth. And if what we are doing makes sense to the people around us and their inner guidance acknowledges that we are doing is also right for them, they are likely to follow in our footsteps. 

Highly evolved Christians will undoubtedly be able to perceive the way the Jesus story should eventually be understood by each one of us. When looked at as a legend, Christianity emerges as the truly universal (catholic = universal) religion it originally set out to be. This is highly unlikely to happen if the matter were left in the hands of the traditionally run churches of our time alone. God and the Angels are constantly with all of us and remind us that our thoughts create our reality and have the power of bringing that which we really want into being. In the same manner it is possible to remove or uncreate the things produced in the days of ignorance when we knew nothing of such things. So, let’s get to work.

Taking every word of the sacred texts of any kind literally has been the way of the past and of the lesson in the kindergarten days of humankind’s earthly education. Moving ever deeper into the spiritual freedom of the Aquarian Age, the time has come for going in search of the higher esoteric meaning of the myths, tales, parables and other religious teachings that ever graced our world with their presence. Finding them is the task of those who have reached a sufficient degree of spiritual maturity. Their motto is: ‘Out with the old and in with the new’. 

For educational reasons the religions of the past had to remain unaware that their aim of world domination would in the fullness of time be achieved, but in a very different manner from the one various church elders to this day are dreaming of. The religion of the new age is an inner knowingness that no longer has any need for institutionalised churches and their dogmata and creeds, which throughout the ages have supplied their followers with ever fresh excuses for a continuation of their patriarchic warmongering. It is not part of God’s great plan that this should go on forever, far from it.

The religion of the Aquarian Age has freed itself from all negative and destructive ideas and concepts. God and the Angels are with us, they are guiding and showing us how to bring it to our world and make our contribution towards establishing it. I love following their instructions. How about you? The new religion comes down from the highest levels of life to the lowest earthly ones, without any discrimination whatsoever. The old belief systems were of the head and had to be regulated by organisations who forced them upon people. In contrast to this, the new religion is of the heart and freely chosen. The language of love knows no bounds and has no need for institutions of any kind. It merely consists of the love we freely give to each other, which is gladly received and reciprocated by all. 

It seems to me that, through taking them literally, the religions of the past more than anything have been about teaching us about the darkest and most dangerous aspects of human nature. But, they also have the potential for taking each and every one of us to the loftiest heights of human achievements, simply by recognising their sacred texts for what they truly always have been: myths and legends. That is precisely what will happen, as ever more of us insist on bringing forth the best and highest within them, their Christ nature, without looking for any kind of reward, as being such a God-like personality on the Earth plane is enough in itself. 

James Allen wrote: ‘The greatest achievement was at first and for a time a dream. The oak sleeps in the acorn, the bird waits in the egg, and in the highest vision of the soul a waking angel stirs. Dreams are the seedlings of realities.’ To help us make humankind’s dream of a peaceful world into a reality on the Earth plane is the reason why the religious/spiritual curtain on the vast stage of life for some time has been lifting. Ever more of the spiritual background of life is revealing itself to our astonished eyes. 

As we know by now, it was for wise reasons that it had to remain hidden from public view and knowledge until fairly recently. But now at last the time is right to disclose that all along the story of Jesus’ life has been a legend and that the holy man is a symbol for the characteristics of humankind’s own Christ nature. Our Divine inheritance and most precious and valuable asset is this the holy part of our being and as earthlings we have not only the right to claim it and make it our own, it is our duty. As each one of us evolves and grows, our world does the same and through this process the Mother Earth slowly but surely evolves into an ever better, more beautiful and peaceful place for all lifeforms she holds in her loving embrace.

When understood as a legend, the Jesus story is easily recognised as a sequence of parables and metaphors. They were created to familiarise us in as gentle, kind and loving manner as possible, with the many initiations every human soul has to be subjected to on its pathway of evolving into a Christed one, in its own right. For a while that lasted around six thousand years, a mere batting of an eyelid in God’s time, with the help of many different myths and fables, the goalposts on the outer level of earthly life – to use an expression of our time – were moved ever more outwards and away from God’s wisdom and truth. 

This was necessary for teaching us the lessons required for the development of the masculine force, God’s power aspect and also humankind’s. Through many practical examples of showing how the affect life on the Earth plane the patriarchy taught us everything our world needed to know about the use and abuse of power in all its forms, in which every human soul at some stage of its development in physicality has to take part. This will continue until the last one of us has learnt the wise use of power. 

For anyone who has reached this goal, the perception of our world and their place in it gradually the above mentioned goalposts move where they should be. Their spiritually and esoterically correct position lies halfway in the middle between the power and wisdom of the masculine and the feminine on all levels of life. Once the God and Goddess within us have learnt how to work together harmoniously and for the highest good and greatest joy of all, the power of the inner masculine and feminine are at peace. And because nothing can happen in the world around us unless it has first manifested itself on the inner level, peace will come on our planet in the natural course of events, as ever more of us on the inner level are making their peace between the factions of their nature that once were at odds with each other. 

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 24, 2016)

*About Joy And Sorrow In The Age Of Aquarius*

*Part A*

*Humankind In Pursuit Of Happiness*

​As sparks of the Divine and children of God, we once emerged from a world where only love and goodwill, joy and happiness to this day are known. Our God or Highest Self, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, in each one of us has created itself a small earthly spirit counterpart, which would enable it to explore the behaviour patterns of the polar opposites of the Divine characteristics and to see how they manifest themselves in a physical environment. To help us to learn and grow, it was decided that at first we should evolve and grow on the Earth. The highest planes of life decided that before each one of us could be discharged into earthly life, we required a soft and sensitive part, which would be capable of feeling, and of storing the memories of any experience we would ever gather. All we were at that point was a spark of the Divine, which was masculine and feminine, the same as our Creator. Before being released into Earth life for the first time, these two parts split. One became the spirit of the earthly self and the other one its soul. 

These two were brought onto the Earth plane and housed in the physical body of an animal form, which had evolved from the tiniest beginnings over millions of years into what is known to us as one of the primates. For a long time the physical aspect of the creature who had been chosen to act as our host knew nothing of its indwelling spirit and soul. Over some more millions of years in Earth time this being kept on evolving. It gradually started to develop human characteristics like what our scientists call opposable appendage, known as thumbs, two eyes with binocular vision, and biomechanic bipedalism, the ability to walk upright. Eventually the creature took on the human appearance we are now familiar with.

Slowly and imperceptibly, the Christ Spirit’s spark mingled with the group spirit of the animal. The Divine spark absorbed more and more of this spirit into itself, until in the course of many lifetimes it reached a critical point and became aware of its individuality. From then onwards the by now recognisably human being separated itself ever more from the group spirit of the animals and its Christ nature moved into the foreground of its consciousness. In the course of many further lifetimes, this part gained the upper hand and the human child of God moved more rapidly forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. 

Alas, each new lifetime added another layer of soul memories on top of our inner connection with our Highest Self and Creator. Every one of these additions will later have to be dismantled and dissolved again by us, its owner. With the passing of time our small self felt increasingly isolated, lost and alone in its struggle with the conditions, which we ourselves had created in our ignorance during past lifetimes and later had to encounter during further spells on the Earth plane. Fear was born – the opposite force to the total trust we once had and one day shall have again. The more layers of soul memories were piled on top of our inner connection with God, the more fearful our earthly self became. The higher purpose behind this particular lesson is that we shall never ever let go of our inner connection and link with God again, once it has been re-established. 

However, it takes a long time before we grasp that this can only be brought about by constant efforts at bringing forth and developing our own Christ qualities and humbly and devotedly accepting the role of being used as a channel through which the healing and peace to the Highest can flow into our world. This is how each one of us needs to act as their own saviour and redeemer, and the saviour and redeemer of our whole world, and finally become a Christed one in their own right. On the road of getting there, wise ones accept that, no matter how highly educated and well read human beings become in their present lifetime, in truth all of us know precious little of the things that really matter in life – its spiritual background. They know that the things that happen upfront always have been and forever will be of secondary importance.

Wise ones have experienced the living hell of a God-less existence, in which they arrogantly believed and insisted that they knew everything and wanted to have their own way at all times. They are glad to have reached a sufficiently high evolutionary level that permits them to move on to serving the Highest as meek and humble channels of healing and peace. These wise ones pay attention to their inner guidance and gladly follow the directions they receive through it from the Angels and Masters, who are in charge of us and our world, because they realise that they alone can show any one of us the way home into their natural state of love, joy and happiness. 

This is a route where many hurdles have to be jumped over or crawled underneath. Obstacles and conditions are waiting to be mastered and overcome. And after what is by now known about our evolutionary journey, it does not come as a surprise that the biggest impediment in the way of our progress is fear. We yearn for happiness and love and search for it in all the wrong places, hoping that one day we shall find it and will be able to make it into a constant state. To save ourselves disappointments, it is beneficial to come to terms with the fact that we live in a world where brief spells of happiness and sorrow alternate in seemingly endless succession. 

In vain we look for a constant state of happiness, joy and love in earthly life, for the simple reason that it is not meant to be found there. And when our soul finally comes knocking on our inner door and invites us to come home, where these conditions do exist, we have no idea what it is trying to tell us. So far we are not even aware that we have been placed on the Earth plane for the very purpose of experiencing the continuous succession of ups and downs, highs and lows, joys and sorrows of life. We have no idea that one fine day there will no longer be any need for us to take part in all this. The state of never ending love and happiness once was our birthright – it still is. To rediscover it and reconnect with it, all we have to do is peer beyond the end of our nose and lift our vision to the higher and highest realities of life, the only place in the whole of Creation where eternal happiness and peace, joy and love exist. 

But, for the moment the Earth is still our place of learning and like in any earthly school, we have to start in the lowest grade and gradually work our way up to the highest one. Lifetimes spent on this plane are the classes and to provide us with a good all-round education, every subject has to be taken. None can be dropped and avoided. If we are no good at something in one lifetime, we return until the theme has been mastered, regardless of how many earthly sojourns this may take – the Universe’s patience is endless. This thorough and rigorous training of each one of us is essential, because we are sparks of the Divine, God’s children and everything, the characteristics as well as the creative and destructive powers that are in our Creator are also in us. As above, so below. 

The ultimate purpose of our times in physicality is to familiarise us with the polar opposites of all aspects of God’s nature and therefore also our own. Without experiencing an equal measure of darkness and light, right and wrong, truth and lies, joy and sadness, pleasure and pain, being hurt and wounded, and subsequently finding healing, we would never be able to understand any of these things. If we had never been hurt and wounded by someone, how could we appreciate what others feel when we treat them badly?

Our earthly education would not complete, if any of these experiences were lacking. Without them it would be impossible for us to comprehend anything and we could never fulfil the purpose of our earthly sojourns, which is that we should grow in wisdom and understanding. However, this process will only continue until all subjects have been sufficiently grasped by us. Only then is our schooling complete and we are released from the duty of spending further lifetimes in Mother Earth’s loving embrace. We are helping her with her evolution in exchange for allowing us to stay here and freely and generously giving us of her abundance. Could anything be fairer?

By now, you may well ask: ‘But how do joy and sorrow fit into the picture?’ Laughter and tears rise from the same well, and the deeper we are capable of feeling sorrow, the higher our joy can lift us when we recover and are resurrected and ready for fresh experiences. Every new lifetime is a gift from the Universe. It is the pleasure of our Highest Self, who provides us with it so that we should grow and learn some more. Its joy is the mask for our earthly self’s sorrow at the prospect of having to spend yet another time enduring the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune of the Earth plane and its harshness, suffering and pain. 

Once upon a time, maybe many lifetimes ago, it may well have been our pleasure creating the things the law of Karma is now unerringly returning to us. The small earthly part of us weeps and mourns when this happens, but our spirit and soul rejoice and smile because they know that any sorrow that has to be born in earthly life helps our consciousness to expand in wisdom and understanding. When looked at in the right light, our lower self is the cup of bitterness for our spirit and soul’s joy, because the only way we can become wise and strong is by being fired in the kiln of Earth’s experiences.

The evolutionary pathway of every human soul starts with being a useless and unruly creature, in pursuit of very little but trouble, strife and pleasure. In the course of many lifetimes we move round and round the zodiac, until we have evolved into a reliable, responsible and useful member of society, whose main aim is to do our share of making our planet a more pleasant, peaceful and beautiful place for all its lifeforms. We have to become like trees and that in many different ways. Like branches our hopes and dreams, aspirations and visions need to reach up into the higher and highest regions of life, Heaven, our prayers asking for the highest good and the greatest joy of all. The roots of our tree search deep into Mother Earth, to draw from her the required sustenance and strength. And the shade of our branches offers rest, peace and healing to weary travellers on life’s journey. they can still their spiritual hunger from the fruits from our tree and quench their thirst for the Divine from the sap that can be gained by tapping into its trunk. 

Like us, trees experience pain and sorrow. They too are part of the Great Mother’s wisdom and love. Let’s make no mistake about it, trees have a spirit that is similar to ours. When the woodmen arrive with their chainsaws and axes to cut some trees down, they smile and bear the pain. They are strong and brave because they know instinctively that their wood will be transformed into useful and beautiful things, like musical instruments for soothing and calming distressed human spirits and souls.

When the spark of the Divine in us eventually rises from its slumber and the characteristics of the Great Father/Mother come alive, we too ever more clearly recognise the necessity for experiencing the joys as well as the sorrows of our existence. Our inner vision opens and we see that the wisdom gained through them makes us stronger and more resilient. Trusting the wisdom and goodness of life is easier when we have experienced first hand that in the end everything always comes right and true again. Wise ones appreciate that beautiful earthly human beings are not born and just happen, they have to grow. That helps them to bear whatever may still have to come their way with greater patience and fortitude. 

The wise ones know that such virtues can only grow in human beings through living their lives forwards and learning from every experience that comes their way. The knowledge they are gaining all along assists them with happily moving ever forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Being guided by their Highest Self and trusting it, they no longer feel any need to hang on to the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions of the past. 

And that is how each one of us in the end slowly but surely moves on from being a troublesome and belligerent, destructive and power-seeking, irresponsible and over-consuming burden to Mother Earth, into a veritable jewel in God’s crown on the Earth plane. We shall then be worthy of being called true sons/daughters of God, caretakers and keepers of their home planet, and of being entrusted with the guarding of its treasures for future generations. 

From ‘The Milk Is White’: ‘Our earthly learning process can be likened to a very large jigsaw puzzle. At first there is a mass of little bits that make no meaningful picture. Subsequently, as we read, listen, analyse, accept and practice, pieces fall into place little by little and the picture grows. Apparently unconnected areas may develop but these coalesce, as time goes by. In any event, we become aware of progress and the picture builds up to make more and more sense. In later stages, however, as the picture fills out, we find that the border keeps moving outwards and the size and scope of the picture increase. This is because, until such time as we are fully enlightened, we will not have the full picture. Perhaps not even then, as there may be finishing touches to be made in other less dense planes of vibration.’

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 25, 2016)

*Is Joy More Valuable Than Sorrow?*
​ 
You know by now that the world of light is our true home and something like a veil of consciousness separates that sphere of life from ours. The wisdom of the Great Mother provides that after every period of Earth’s tests and trials there comes a time of recuperation. After resting and recovering for a while, another resurrection is always in store for us. If our Karma does not allow for this to take place on this side of the veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds, it is sure to follow on the other side and once again we shall feel joyous and happy. 

After a while there comes the moment when we, together with the wise ones in charge of us, assess the spiritual progress we have made up to that point. This enables us to see for ourselves that our suffering has made us into a better person with a much improved understanding of life, as well as a good measure of kindness and compassion, love and wisdom towards our own suffering and that of others. We no longer find it hard to understand that such joyous and precious possessions cannot possibly drop into anyone’s lap and come on their own, but have to be worked for very hard and earned through past difficulties patiently endured. 

Any wisdom that is gained during one of our lifetimes on the Earth, accompanies us into all future ones, where it stands us in good stead and eases our pathway through life. The more highly evolved we become, each time something unpleasant comes our way, our small earthly self takes comfort from saying to itself: ‘I know that this is happening for a good and wise reason. It’s the Universe’s way of helping me to grow ever more God-like and heaven-tall.’ And that enables us to smile through our tears.

Who would be wise enough to decide whether joy is a more valuable gift than sorrow? But maybe in truth sorrow is the more precious one. Who can say? Whatever our preference is, the two cannot be separated from each other and are constantly close to us, because both are necessary for leading a full life, in which something can be learnt from every experience and our consciousness expands in wisdom and understanding. Wise ones, while on the Earth, have come to terms with the fact that joy and sorrow are twins, and that when they are enjoying the presence of one, its sibling is waiting in the wings. They accept that they cannot change being like scales that are constantly tipping to and fro, from joy to sorrow, from the Heavens down to the Earth. 

These wise ones know that if it were possible to empty ourselves of all feelings, we would be balanced, at peace and in a state of equilibrium at all times. But they are also aware that the world of feelings is the realm of our soul and that that which emerges from there into our conscious awareness is denied and suppressed to our detriment. They are wise because they know from their own experiences what happens when the world of our feelings is treated in this way. Ever deepening depressions are the result, during this lifetime and coming ones. We come down with mysterious illnesses which no-one can identify and knows how to treat effectively. The medical profession is clueless and gives them long and interesting sounding Latin names, as if this in itself were a cure and could bring relief to their patient’s distress. 

Drugs are prescribed and handed out to the sufferers, which are provided by pharmaceutical companies. They are smiling all the way to the bank, because of the vast profits they are making. Humankind’s sorrow and suffering is their joy and delight. Oh, how short-sighted can anyone get! Naturally, those in charge of the suppliers are responsible for their actions, the same as everybody else. Unaware that the exploitation of people’s misery for their personal gains is creating ever more negative Karma for themselves and their companies, they continue to happily walk down this slippery slope. The same approach was tried in recent years with the Bird Flu, the Swine Flu and the Ebola outbreak, but thanks to humankind’s increasing public awareness, the companies involved in the manufacturing of the ‘antidotes’ did not succeed. See the links at the end of this chapter.

Imagine how great the sorrow of the guilty ones will be when their Karma comes to meet and shake hands with them in future lifetimes. How will they react when their suffering is exploited by groups of contemporaries, who are then fulfilling their selfish desires of greed and avarice, they way the guilty ones are doing, now? Love is the law of life and powerful Karmic chains are created by any kind of transgression against this law. However, all is not lost. As soon as the lesson in question has been sufficiently understood by those involved, the Universe in its great wisdom lays the power for dissolving such bonds into everybody’s own hands. 

The only tool required for setting each other free is forgiveness, first for ourselves for once having set the wheels of Karma in motion, and then for those who have trespassed against us. Forgiveness alone can release us from the obligations towards each other. When this has been duly attended to, there will be no need for repeating the unpleasant experiences. This is our joy, for at last we are free to move on to lessons of a more elevated nature like. The first one is serving as a channel, through which the blessing and healing power of the Christ Star, the Universal Christ flows into our race’s consciousness, and that in both worlds.

And so, next time your soul comes knocking on the inner door of your consciousness, make an effort to listen to what it has to say and invite it in. What it almost certainly is trying to tell you that the time has come for you, its earthly self, to wake from your spiritual slumbers and start to rediscover and explore your true nature and the higher purpose of your existence. When this happens, the matter and with it the soul’s murmurings from within will get ever more powerful and urgent, for the simple reason that your energies are right for getting seriously started on the most important mission you have come to fulfil in your present lifetime. The time has come for beginning to save and redeem yourself, as this alone can set you free from the obligation of having to spend further lifetimes on the Earth plane. 

If that sounds scary, do not be afraid. Your inner teacher, the living God within, is ready to show you everything you will ever need to know. Don’t be cross with your soul. For as long as you had no idea of what is in store for you and how your Highest Self is waiting to help you achieve it, what could it do but send ever stronger signals, until in the end you did come down with one of the above mentioned mysterious illnesses? Accept that this is the Universe’s way of supplying you with sufficient time for looking inside and getting in touch with your higher nature. 

However, if you wish to remain as closed off as you probably are at present and unwilling to respond to your spirit and soul’s call, you will be in danger of wasting a whole lifetime that could bring you closer to humankind’s dream of needing no further earthly lessons and moving on to higher levels of experience and learning. Think carefully! Do you really want to deny yourself such opportunities when they are on offer to you? Knowing what is coming your way here, do not give in to chemically suppressing your Highest Self’s signals, when they are coming ever more strongly to you through the world of your feelings. Ask God and the Angels to help you find alternative healing methods. 

I have been there and have done it, so I know how difficult this is and also that it can be done. I belong to the Valium generation and remember only too well how the medical profession handed this potent psychotherapeutic drug out like Smarties. Valium was claimed to be non-addictive by its manufacturers. Alas, it turned eventually out that exactly the opposite was true. Twice I have weaned myself from this drug. Taking it the second time was the very last thing on this Earth I wanted to do, but at that time things got so bad that in the end I decided to take it once more.  I was hoping that it would only be for a while and that I would again succeed in weaning myself, which I did. 

I wish all the best to those who are struggling with this part of their journey of discovery and healing. May the Christ Star, the highest Star and the brightest Light in the whole of Creation shine upon you, to bless and heal you and keep you safe, now and forever.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Further Reading – Ingrid Bacci’
 
[*=center]‘Mysterious Illnesses’ 
[*=center]‘Reflections On The Bird Flu And The Swine Flu’ 
[*=center]‘The Ebola Outbreak’ 
[*=center]‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’ 
 
From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 27, 2016)

_*Laughter And Tears*_
​
As mentioned earlier, you may still be asking yourself : ‘But how do joy and sorrow fit into the picture?’ Laughter and tears have their origin in the same source, and the deeper we are capable of feeling sorrow, the higher our joy can lift us when we recover and are resurrected and ready for fresh experiences. Every new lifetime is a gift from the Universe. It is the pleasure of our Highest Self, who provides us with it so that we should grow and learn some more. Its joy is the mask for our earthly self’s sorrow at the prospect of having to spend yet another time enduring the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune of the Earth plane and its harshness, suffering and pain. 

Once upon a time, maybe many lifetimes ago, it may well have been our pleasure creating the things the law of Karma is now unerringly returning to us. The small earthly part of us weeps and mourns when this happens, but our spirit and soul rejoice and smile because they know that any sorrow that has to be born in earthly life helps our consciousness to expand in wisdom and understanding. When looked at in the right light, our lower self is the cup of bitterness for our spirit and soul’s joy, because the only way we can become wise and strong is by being fired in the kiln of Earth’s experiences.

The evolutionary pathway of every human soul starts with being a useless and unruly creature, in pursuit of very little but trouble, strife and pleasure. In the course of many lifetimes we move round and round the zodiac, until we have evolved into a reliable, responsible and useful member of society, whose main aim is to do our share of making our planet a more pleasant, peaceful and beautiful place for all its lifeforms. We have to become like trees and that in many different ways. Like branches our hopes and dreams, aspirations and visions need to reach up into the higher and highest regions of life, Heaven, our prayers asking for the highest good and the greatest joy of all. The roots of our tree search deep into Mother Earth, to draw from her the required sustenance and strength. And the shade of our branches offers rest, peace and healing to weary travellers on life’s journey. they can still their spiritual hunger from the fruits from our tree and quench their thirst for the Divine from the sap that can be gained by tapping into its trunk. 

Like us, trees experience pain and sorrow. They too are part of the Great Mother’s wisdom and love. Let’s make no mistake about it, trees have a spirit that is similar to ours. When the woodmen arrive with their chainsaws and axes to cut some trees down, they smile and bear the pain. They are strong and brave because they know instinctively that their wood will be transformed into useful and beautiful things, like musical instruments for soothing and calming distressed human spirits and souls.

When the spark of the Divine in us eventually rises from its slumber and the characteristics of the Great Father/Mother come alive, we too ever more clearly recognise the necessity for experiencing the joys as well as the sorrows of our existence. Our inner vision opens and we see that the wisdom gained through them makes us stronger and more resilient. Trusting the wisdom and goodness of life is easier when we have experienced first hand that in the end everything always comes right and true again. Wise ones appreciate that beautiful earthly human beings are not born and just happen, they have to grow. That helps them to bear whatever may still have to come their way with greater patience and fortitude. 

The wise ones know that such virtues can only grow in human beings through living their lives forwards and learning from every experience that comes their way. The knowledge they are gaining all along assists them with happily moving ever forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Being guided by their Highest Self and trusting it, they no longer feel any need to hang on to the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions of the past. 

And that is how each one of us in the end slowly but surely moves on from being a troublesome and belligerent, destructive and power-seeking, irresponsible and over-consuming burden to Mother Earth, into a veritable jewel in God’s crown on the Earth plane. We shall then be worthy of being called true sons/daughters of God, caretakers and keepers of their home planet, and of being entrusted with the guarding of its treasures for future generations. 

From ‘The Milk Is White’: ‘Our earthly learning process can be likened to a very large jigsaw puzzle. At first there is a mass of little bits that make no meaningful picture. Subsequently, as we read, listen, analyse, accept and practice, pieces fall into place little by little and the picture grows. Apparently unconnected areas may develop but these coalesce, as time goes by. In any event, we become aware of progress and the picture builds up to make more and more sense. In later stages, however, as the picture fills out, we find that the border keeps moving outwards and the size and scope of the picture increase. This is because, until such time as we are fully enlightened, we will not have the full picture. Perhaps not even then, as there may be finishing touches to be made in other less dense planes of vibration.’
From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 29, 2016)

*Paradise** Lost And Regained*
​ 
A wise one who knew about such things once said: ‘There is nothing to fear but fear itself.’ ‘That is easily said,’ I hear you say, ‘but how shall I cast off my fears?’ It takes a long time until one realises that all our fears are nothing but shadows of the past, which were caused by masses of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions we accumulated throughout the ages. The only reason why we have brought them with us into our present lifetime is to get rid of them, once and for all. Shedding them one after the other creates the space our consciousness requires, so it can fill itself with God’s eternal wisdom and truth, which for a long time has been waiting to flow directly from the Source of our being into us. This is the only power in the whole of Creation who can provide us with a genuine faith that nothing and no-one will ever be able to take from us or even shake. 

Every life form that exists on our planet is still in quite a rudimentary state. This is also true for us, God’s children of the Earth, and our religions. All of us together are moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, advancing to ever higher levels of life and evolving into something much more beautiful than at present is possible on our planet. This also applies to the two of us and everybody else. No original design is ever withdrawn. Each one is constantly being worked on and improved. Therefore, if the ideal something we long for is still missing in our present existence, all we need to do is follow our inner guidance, the Highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation, who will eventually help us find it.

I believe that all the religions of our world are merely different pathways up the spiritual mountain that lead to our loving union with the One. I do not believe that any one of them is more right or wrong than all the others. None is superior or inferior to all others. Not one of them contains the whole truth, but each one has grains of truth, some of which are carefully hidden behind the surface words of their myths and legends. Each one of our religions is but a different approach to the Divine, which offers another perspective and in truth is but one piece in a giant jigsaw puzzle. Only when one puts all its pieces together, does the greater picture become visible and the whole thing starts to make sense.

Spirit alone can create matter and matter can never be separate from spirit. Every cell and atom is not only imbued with spirit, it is spirit. Because the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, the God, is spirit and therefore abstract and invisible to earthly eyes, one could say that God is formless.  Everything that has taken on some kind of a form represents His feminine counterpart, the Goddess. The two are inseparable and their all-consciousness contains the most beautiful and perfect forms the Creator’s imagination can conceive. In Earth terms such an ideal shape may take a very long time to manifest itself. But from the moment of its creation, it begins to express itself in some form. In the long course of its evolution the perfect appearance increasingly comes into being, until it has reached such beauty and glory that at present it is hard for human minds to visualise. 

The deep and abiding faith mentioned at the beginning of this chapter is based on much more than mere belief. Its source is a deep inner knowingness and trust that something is right and true for us, for example that there is a God and that the wisdom we intuitively receive directly from this source is true. This is the kind of faith all of us once had before being released into Earth life for the first time, when we were still in the state known as Paradise. During the process of working our way through the many layers of later soul memories that were piled on top of the recollection of our original state and the trust we then had and lost, it is a case of Paradise lost, but about to be regained.

Regardless of how much we hope to find a faith that is true and can no longer be shaken or destroyed of trust in earthly life, and no matter how hard we search for it, it will keep on eluding us. And that is for the simple reason that this kind of faith was never meant to be given to us by any of the belief systems of our world, but in the end should be found in our reunion with God. No-one on the Earth plane can give us such faith. It has to be earned and worked for very hard by living in full consciousness through every experience that comes our way, constantly on the lookout for the learning each one contains. In this manner alone wisdom and understanding can be gained and our inner connection with the Highest realms of life re-established. 

Knocking on the inner door to the wise one within and asking for its help is the only reliable way of finding out whether the spiritual teachings that come before us and whether they have some kind of hidden meaning. But even then, before any progress can be made, we have to be ready to open our mind to new concepts and ideas. Without this we shall remain stuck in the past. In your willingness to be receptive to new ways of perceiving things, be careful what you take on board and accept as your truth. 

The Age of Pisces, now behind us, was an age of blind faith and trust, of deception, lying and cheating. Now that we can clearly see where this has taken us and our world, individually and collectively, we are ready for the Age of Aquarius. This is an age of truth and we are now ready to open our inner eyes to extract the learning we are meant to draw from our race’s mistakes of the past. In this new age it is no longer right to accept anything at face-value. We need to check with our built-in lie detector – oh yes, we all have one: the intuitive wisdom of our inner guidance – whether what we have found is true or false. Naturally, this should also be done with every part of my writings.

If only we had known about these things earlier in life, our heart would by now feel nothing but joy. Alas, it is part of our learning curve that at first, whenever we try to get in touch with our inner self, fear is the sensation that predominantly rises from our subconscious into our surface awareness. In fact, very little else seems to reach to us, which must be due to the layers of fearful soul memories that are now stored in the cells of our physical body. 

Considering how the belief systems we are likely to have followed in previous lifetimes insisted on brainwashing us into the fear of God, this is hardly surprising. To frighten us even more, our religions taught that there is an evil and loathsome creature by the name of the Devil, whose foul abode is called Hell. This being was in all seriousness believed to be responsible for luring innocent human souls into doing the most horrible and wicked things imaginable. When the deeds were done and we refused to follow the church, whose religious system of doctrines, whose ecclesiastical authorities proclaimed such beliefs as true, burning in the fires of hell, forever and ever, would be our inevitable fate.

Beliefs like the one about hell and the devil are among the many false beliefs that are waiting to be shed. This is no longer difficult when one grasps that by now it has become clear that the devil is merely a metaphor for the untamed lower and lowest aspects of humankind’s nature, which all of us have to wrestle with and eventually learn how to master. The Universal law of Karma ensures that any kind of suffering we inflict upon others through misbehaviour and cruelty in one of our lifetimes, in due course unerringly finds its way back to us. Hell represents the state of mind in which we find ourselves when we find ourselves at the receiving end of experiences that are similar to those we once handed out. The same misery as that which we caused someone else in the past or now in the present, in the end has to be endured by us. 

The biggest problem is that this kind of thing goes round in seemingly endless circles and the experiences return to us with ever increasing force. The tool for putting a natural end to all this suffering is laid into our own hands when we awaken into the knowledge of our true nature, origin and destiny, and become aware of the presence of the Universal laws and how they rule all life, including ours. This enables us to start making great efforts at conducting our life in harmony with these laws. With this our work of saving and redeeming ourselves has begun and we now walk hand in hand with the Christ Spirit, our Highest Self, and the Angels. This, by the way, is the only way the Christ will ever be able to save anyone. 

Discovering these things and telling you about them is my joy. My heart is filled with love and gratitude for the wise one within, who dwells in me the same as in everybody else. I can tell you that this being, if one can call it that, really does know the answer to all our questions and the way of all things. My God Self writes about the topics we are interested in and ready to understand through me, so I can share them with you. 

My whole being fills with joy at the thought that for many of us this sad chapter of our race’s development is coming to its natural end and that one great circle of life is closing. But, when I think about those we shall be leaving behind, I cannot help feeling sorrow. I have already applied to the powers that be for a job as an apprentice spirit guide for these souls, wherever they may be reincarnating in times to come.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Help Me To Believe’



[*=center]‘Colonising New Planets’
[*=center]‘Putting Our World Right’
 
From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 31, 2016)

*Ask And It Shall Be Given*
​ 
Let us stay a bit longer with the state of our soul, when it keeps knocking on our inner door, trying to get us, its earthly counterpart, to understand what it has to say. If we continue to refuse to pay attention to what rises from the world of our feelings and do not listen, the likelihood is that our feelings of fear will get ever more powerful. As they have something important to tell us, this continues until after a while the sensations become so overwhelming that in the end our helplessness leaves us no choice but to seek the help of the medical profession. Off we go, in the hope that they have something to calm down the unpleasant feelings, maybe get rid of them altogether. 

Conventional medicine has its place. But what it usually has to offer, in my view which is based on my own experiences, is chemicals. I believe that they should only be used as temporary walking sticks that can be discarded, as we progress one small step by another on our healing journey, slowly recovering and bit by bit gaining a measure of control over our feelings. The learning we find along the way, the fresh insights and wisdom gained from our misery are later meant to be shared with those around us, who are walking the same way behind us – the way I am doing with you here. 

Sound advice comes from St Matthew 7:7-8: ‘Ask and it shall be given to you. Seek and you shall find. Knock and the door shall be opened to you, for whoever asks receives and those who seek find and unto those who knock the door is opened.’ Because it is true that the answers to all our questions can be found within, whenever we wish to clarify something, let us not forget to knock at our inner door and ask the wise one, the living God within. There really is no point in running to other people to hear their views on how to proceed. It is better by far to learn to listen within to what our inner teacher wants to tell us intuitively through the world of our feelings.

It does not matter that for a very long time we are unaware of the fact that everybody has such a guru. After all, we are on the Earth to learn and if we don’t know something, we just have to make it our business to find out. This goes for all of us and every aspect of our own being, our lives and our world. If you are anything like I was at the beginning of my healing journey, you won’t even know that such a door exists. If yours is like mine was, you too will find that for quite some time it steadfastly refuses to open. As I eventually discovered, this was because of a blockage that consisted of emotional/spiritual soul memories, which had accumulated in the course of many lifetimes. Because I had no idea that this is necessary, I never worked with and released them on a regular basis. Through sheer ignorance we ourselves create such blockages in past lifetimes and also earlier during this one. And when our time has come for re-establishing the inner connection with our Highest or God Self, which can only be done through the world of our feelings, we are stuck. 

Our task as healers and lightbringers is to dissolve any emotional/spiritual obstructions we encounter by working through them, whichever way we can. Work intuitively and let your inner guidance show how it should be done. Being a very precious and holy place, our inner world of feelings surely deserves a different kind of approach than merely swallowing chemicals in the hope that the unpleasant sensations will go away. I can tell you from first hand experience that the feelings will not disappear, for the simple reason that they have nowhere to go and therefore cannot just vanish. They can be suppressed for a time, but at the first opportunity they will raise their heads again, demanding to be considered and handled gently. Looking back from where I am now, I recognise that the world of our feelings is our soul and therefore deserves lots of love, kindness and compassion for the suffering we and it once had to endure. 

We are the only ones who can administer this kind of holy and wholesome medicine, and that each time we go on one of our inner healing journeys. Without attending to the troublesome feelings and diligently working our way through them, it is impossible to re-connect properly with the wise one within. Until our inner link with it has been renewed, no spiritual progress can be made, even though our time for a major leap forward may have come. That indeed is the reason why the spark of the Christ spirit is stirring within us. It is a signal from our inner self that our spiritual nature is ready to start growing and come forth, so that in due course it can take over our whole being and intuitively teach us how to make good the spiritual debts we incurred in other lifetimes. 

For as long as we misunderstand the signs our soul is giving us through the cells of our physical body and when these signals gradually become ever more powerful, it is only natural that in our fear we run to the medical profession. However, if we accept the chemicals they prescribe to suppress the world of our feelings for too long, our inner Christ Self notices with sadness that there is no room at this particular inn – our heart – for Its holy child to be born. But because it loves us, it keeps on knocking. Time and again it tries to gain access to our consciousness and heart, in the hope that one day we shall be able to grasp what is happening to us. When that moment has arrived, we want nothing else but making it welcome and inviting it in, because all it wants to do is guide and protect us once again, the way the Christ Spirit has always done since long before we, its small earthly counterpart, were released into our present existence for the first time.

Our spirit and soul are joyous because it wants to show us the way home into the conscious awareness of our true nature and oneness with God. The Christ Spirit is the living God within, who is the only authority who knows when the moment of our release from the need for being educated on the Earth plane draws to its close. It knows how much we had to endure during Earth’s trials and tribulations, because it is part of us and accompanies us wherever we go. Down the lowest levels of life it has taken us and now wishes to take us up to experiencing ever higher ones. To bring us the joyous tidings that will put an end to our sorrows and suffering is the reason for its insistence on rattling ever more forcefully the door of our inner dungeon. 

The Christ Spirit, the living God within, is the knight in shining armour, who comes riding on the white steed of God’s sacred wisdom and truth, to rouse us – its earthly counterpart – from our sleeping beauty slumbers. We do well to pay attention and listen, but for as long as we fail to understand what it wants to tell us, our spirit’s joy will remain our earthly self’s sorrow. This clearly shows that joy and sorrow are of equal value. Yet, even if we placed a value on them like we do on gold and silver, as our journey through life continues, this could not stop us from constantly rising and falling from joy into sorrow and back again into joy, as that is a necessary part of our earthly lessons. 

In truth joy and sorrow are two sides of the same coin. Both are unavoidable parts of the duality of our nature and existence. Let me illustrate this with an example: when a loved one departs from this plane and moves into the world of spirit, those left behind on our side of the veil of consciousness wail and weep, while the ones on the other side celebrate their reunion with laughter and joy. And it’s only natural that, when yet another one who is dear to us takes their leave, the more thoughtful ones in our midst begin to ask themselves questions like: ‘What is the sense and purpose of all our coming and going, in and out of this life? Where do we come from and where are we going to? What is the point of all our striving to achieve, when everything is wiped out and lost at the end in any case? What could be the meaning of it? Is there some?’

This is how during periods of great sorrow and sadness, especially bereavements, even the most closed off human hearts begin to open up. It is a time when God and the Angels are drawing very close and small cracks appear in the emotional coat of armour we normally wear. Through them God’s light, in the form of wisdom and understanding, begins to seep and penetrate our consciousness and to those who are ready to receive them, they bring the gift of an increased understanding of life and its processes, in particular death.

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 1, 2016)

*Dreaming Of A World Without Fear*
​ 
It seems to me that all human beings are rather fearful creatures – with the exception of those who are in denial and/or out of touch with the world of their feelings, possibly suppressed by the chemicals supplied by the pharmaceutical industry. This is hardly surprising when one considers the pathway we have had to walk in the course of many lifetimes.  For as long as our earthly self remains unaware of where we once have come from and one day will be returning to, this is unavoidable in my view. However, our fears and anxieties are no longer necessary once we are aware again of our true nature. They are then surplus to requirement and their soul memories are waiting to be sloughed off and peeled off, layer upon layer, like old skins that have quite literally been outgrown.  

I dream of a world where no-one lives in fear. Utopia? I believe that it surely will come when only awakened spirits and souls will be allowed to reincarnate into Earth life, to act as her guardians and keepers. In the course of working with and dissolving every last one of our anxieties and apprehensions, we let go of our false beliefs and replace them with God’s eternal wisdom and truth. Our faith in the goodness of life and its Creator is restored and that enables us to wholeheartedly make our contribution towards creating our new world where fear is no longer known, right here on the Earth. 

For a very long time I have been doing my best to help it come into being. How about you? Should you not know how to go about it, ask God and the Angels to assist you and then, over the coming days follow your natural inclinations. You will be amazed at how many different pointers will be coming your way from here, there and everywhere, only apparently out of nowhere. To speed matters along, whenever you can, consciously take deep breaths while quietly and inwardly saying to yourself: ‘I breathe in God’s light and life. I breathe out the Divine breath. It deeply penetrates all spheres and forms of life with love, light, peace and healing.’ 

Doing this is your contribution towards the blessing and healing of all life. The more you practise the better you will be able to feel the Divine fire in your heart, like a rod of light that charges you with renewed strength and courage to tackle all things that come your way. Whenever you are weary and tired physically, do this breathing and you will be amazed how it blows away your weariness and fills your whole being vitality. All of this is part of restoring our loving union with the Source of all being, and we are on the road to gaining mastery over our whole being, life itself and in due course also over old age. 

This attunement with our Creator renews and heals every part of our being, not merely our physical body. Therefore, as many times per day as possible breathe in and out deeply and affirm: ‘I breathe in love and I breathe out peace. Hand in hand with God and the Angels I am sending them into the farthest and remotest corners of all of Creation for the blessing and healing of all life.’ What greater joy could there be for any human being than being involved with this?

Whatever you are occupied with, remind yourself from time to time that our thinking patterns and perspective of life are largely responsible for whether any given situation brings us joy or sorrow. These things in turn depend on the present state of our evolutionary development. For as long as we believe that Earth life is all there is to humankind’s existence, we are frightened and likely to shed tears at the thought of our own departure from it, as well as that of our loved ones. Yet, once we are again aware of our true spiritual nature, the idea of leaving this plane brings a smile to our face, because we then look forward to our release into the greater freedom of the spirit world. This by no means is an indication that we are wishing our time of the Earth away.

Knowing that in truth a high and holy destiny awaits all of us is the key to eternal happiness and a joy that is so great that it radiates from the Heavens down to the Earth. Our right attitude towards the purpose and meaning of life empowers us to consciously bring forth ever more of the best that is within us, and to live and strive mainly for the concerns of the spirit, while the earthly ones move into second place. The more we realise that our whole being forever works and rests in the consciousness of God’s infinite light, love and wisdom, the happier and more joyful we and our life become.

Being aware that we are on the homeward bound leg of our earthly education, we rest safely in the knowledge that no matter what may still have to happen on our planet, we and it rest securely in God’s loving hands. Independent of what may ever befall our physical bodies and Mother Earth’s physical manifestation, our spirit and soul shall forever be kept out of harm’s way. The Great White Father/Mother Spirit with its Angels and Masters, and our friends and helpers in the world of light, will always be standing behind us, walking with us and holding our hands, to protect us and guide us unharmed through whatever we shall be expected to do.

The six-pointed star is the symbol of a perfected human being, whose male and female, upper and lower aspects have joined forces and are healed into one. Throughout the ages this star has been used by many cultures and civilisations in historical, religious and cultural contexts, for example in Hanafism, Raelianism, Judaism, Hinduism and occultism. The star represents the fact that all of us contain a spark of the Christ spirit, though at first only in seed form. Everybody’s new lifetime brings endless opportunities for awakening the Divine flicker from its slumber, so it can begin to grow in our heart and we eventually become aware the Christ Spirit, the living God within, is as much part of us as it is of everybody else.

This is a development of the human heart, the seat of love and warmth, wisdom and understanding. The heart is at the apex of the upwards pointing triangle of the star, which represents the lower earthly self with its mind and intellect, both are of the head. When this part of our nature is too much left to its own devices and still lacks the coo-operation of the mind in the heart, the small self functions cannot help functioning in increasingly cold and detached ways. For the healthy and happy functioning of our whole being, head and heart need to be united and learn how to work together.  

In God, and therefore also in both genders of our race, the intellect is masculine and the heart represents the feminine aspect. During the time of the patriarchy and its purely male orientated religions, the masculine detached itself ever further from its feminine counterpart. Once upon a time these two parts had been one. This separation has been the cause of all our world’s problems of the past. The suffering it brought to each one of us individually, and collectively to our world, is humankind’s sorrow and the joy of those in the higher and highest realms of life. The awakened ones in our world rejoice with them, because they know that a great evolutionary cycle is closing and a vast chapter of earthly education for many of us has run its course. 

For this Heaven and Earth join in a chorus of praise and thanksgiving to the highest. And the Angels, God’s messengers, rejoice for each one of us who comes home into the awareness of their true nature and are ready to do their share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth. As on the inner level all life is one, they are part of us and at all times standing by our side, waiting for someone to request their help. The Sun or the Christ sphere is the state of life from which each one of us once emerged. And the Angels would like us to know that it would be wrong to think of it as something towards we are travelling, although in a way this is exactly what we are doing. 

Even while we are still spiritually closed off, we are capable of perceiving – if only faintly – the glory of our true home, the Christ sphere. Regardless of how far our journey on the evolutionary pathway through life ever took us away from our source, the memory of it had been programmed so deeply into our consciousness that it could never be lost. That’s why, when things get rough and we feel as if we were lost in our present existence, a powerful yearning for a more beautiful and more peaceful world overcomes us. If it did not exist on the inner level of life, inside us, we would not be able to feel such longing. The vision of this place may become obscured and almost lost, but never quite. In times of great need, grief and anguish our spirit and soul longs for and reaches out to its Creator. 

A great hunger and thirst for the highest levels of life, our true home, overcomes us in those moments and we pine for God’s presence. This is an indication that God’s life, the Universal Sun behind the Sun, the Christ Spirit, is an integral part of us and dwells in our being. It is a state of life which resides in the heart of the Sun and consists of nothing but light. The more often we reflect and meditate upon it, the stronger the conviction grows in us, until it fills our whole being, that this is where we belong, because it is our true home and source. 

Our earthly mind is the rational, logical, analytical and scientifically thinking part of us. As it is designed to help us understand and come to terms with the material plane of life, it is not very helpful in this homecoming process and frequently gets in its way. It needs bearing in mind though that the earthly mind is but a small part of our whole mind. When we have become sufficiently evolved to be allowed to move on to higher learning on other levels of existence, a quickening of consciousness takes place in us and we develop a new sensitivity towards and an awareness of the spiritual forces behind the outer manifestations of Earth life. In spite of the fact that this world is invisible to earthly eyes, our heart and inner self know it well and have no difficulties recognising it.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Road To Bethlehem & No Room At The Inn’ 
[*=center]‘Colonising New Planets’ 
 
From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2016)

*God’s Powers Are In Us*
​ 
God’s powers of creation and destruction are also in us. As above, so below. For all of us this is of much greater importance than we may presently think. We do well to remind ourselves frequently that our thoughts create our reality, that in fact today’s thoughts bring to us tomorrow’s reality. We are responsible for the present state of our world and everything that is happening. All of us together created it through the irresponsible thinking and behaviour patterns of past lifetimes that resulted in raping, plundering and exploiting for selfish material gains Mother Earth’s precious resources, which are intended to provide for all her children in equal measure. 

Wise ones appreciate that none of this means that you and I generated our world’s latest disasters with the thoughts of this lifetime. They know that every mishap that befalls our planet was brought about by the negative and destructive thinking and behaviour patterns of billions of human souls in billions of past lifetimes. Every one of us has to experience the same things. This in the first place takes us down to life’s lowest levels and from there, in the course of many lifetimes, eventually each one of us moves up to continue our studies on the highest planes.

Spiritually, darkness is ignorance and not knowing, and light is knowing. Hence the term enlightenment. Over the past thirty years or so, by working my way through layer upon layer of my inner darkness in a slow and painful process, it has transmuted itself into the wisdom and understanding that now fills my conscious awareness and is constantly increasing. This light is what I have been sharing with you, my readers, on an ongoing basis for all those years. I think of each one of you as my friend and as an important part of my spiritual family, and I thank you all and bless you for your support. 

Please allow me to draw your attention once more to the fact that my writings express my beliefs and my reality and truth. Naturally, I can only speak for myself and you alone can decide what yours are. Whether you are as yet aware of this or not, you are responsible, not only for yourself but also for the state of our world. What kind of future conditions do you wish to create for us and our planet? With the help of your inner guidance you are the only one who can decide whether my truth could also be yours. As it is the only authority in the whole of Creation that will never mislead you or let you down in any way, knock at its door and ask. Whilst listening to or reading anything, it pays to listen to our inner world. You have found truth when a feeling rises from there that says: ‘This makes sense. It is right.’

From the evolutionary point I have reached by now, I can see that there is nothing wrong with us and our world. God designed us to be exactly the way we are. We are not some kind of messy random appearance or cosmic joke. We have been carefully placed in this life so that we may learn to love, appreciate and accept ourselves, just the way we are, because that is the way our Father/Mother loves us and wants us to be. The seed of perfection is within each one of us. As Cicero, 106-43 BC, wrote: ‘Human beings were created to contemplate and reflect the Universe. They are not themselves this great perfection, but they are particles of this perfection.’ To help us bring forth this perfection from within, all that is required from us is that we should act in kind and loving ways and give of our best in all situations. Through this constant striving the Christ spirit shines ever more strongly from the very core of our being into the outer self, until it finally has taken over our whole being and we have become a Christed one in our own right.

To my mind, nothing in our world makes any sense until one begins to perceive the greater picture. When one does, everything starts to fall into place. As mentioned earlier, the creative as well as the destructive powers of God are also in us. The entire point of our earthly education is to show us how these forces work out and manifest themselves in the realities of a physical environment, like the Earth. Our planet is a training ground, no more and no less, where in the course a many lifetimes each one of us must learn how to handle the powers within them safely and in a masterly fashion. Through our behaviour in thoughts, words and actions we have to prove that we have achieved this goal, before it is safe to let us loose on handling the affairs of the Cosmos.

Everything evil in our world has always been a demonstration to what depths the human evolutionary pathway can and indeed has to descend – and that for all of us, without exception – at some stage of our development. The evil that is with us at present shows us how things turn out when they are handled in opposition to the first law of life, which is love and everything that is good, right and beautiful. Wise ones are willing to learn from watching the evil they see round them. Accepting that they too have the same darkness within helps them to consciously decide that they never, ever shall want to be dragged down to such depths of experience. By bringing forth the highest and the best within them and using it to alleviate the ignorance and suffering of their world, step by step they are climbing the evolutionary ladder of life that is sure to lead them up to the Highest.

Such wise ones refuse to sit in judgement of those who are still involved in the lesson of exploring the lowest aspects of their nature. They thank their lucky Star, their Highest Self, that they have dealt with that part of their education and are already on the ascending evolutionary spiral of life, whose trail eventually leads all of us back into the conscious awareness of our true nature and relationship with God. They feel safe in the knowledge that a vast sphere of life interpenetrates humankind’s earthly existence and that in this world there are kind and loving beings, the Angels and Master, spiritual guides and helpers. They are God’s messengers, who are guiding and protecting humankind. All of them are working together to help us and our world move ever onwards and upwards in God’s great evolutionary plan for all life and lifeforms. 

Wise ones thank the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, for providing this invisible life force, which is at work behind all physical manifestations of life, from its lowest aspects upwards to its highest. It is constantly beavering behind the scenes of Earth’s visible life and is doing the same on all other planets. Splendid isolation exists nowhere in the whole of Creation, and there is no separation between any form of life. On the inner level of life everything is blended together in one harmonious whole. To ensure the outworking of the great plan, God’s power, wisdom and love are at work behind everything that ever seemed to be wrong, evil and destructive in our world. It always has been and forever will be the guiding and protecting force that links together all forms of life. 

This is the power that in the end makes all crooked corners straight and brings something good out of every last bit of apparent evil. It heals all our wounds in mind, body, spirit and soul, and uplifts and transmutes hatred into love, fears and anxieties into total faith and trust, and sorrow and sadness into joy and laughter. And we give thanks and praise for it to You, Great Spirit, and all Your helpers. 

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 4, 2016)

*The Dual Nature Of God - Part A

Is There A God?*

​The Venerable Bede was an English theologian and historian, who lived ca. 673-735 AD. All those centuries ago, he wrote about his work on the books of Ezra and Nehemiah: ‘. . . in the treasure of the prophets, [God] has furnished me with the grace, not only to embrace things old, but also in very truth to find new things under the veil of the old and to bring them forth, for the use of my fellow-servants.’ How about following his advice and applying it to the way we perceive ourselves and our world?

To get the ball rolling, we need to ask ourselves a few searching questions. To me, the most important one of all is: ‘Is there a God?’  At the beginning of the Age of Aquarius, it becomes necessary to redefine the meaning of the word God. If there is a supreme being, what is Its nature? Who am I and what is my relationship with It? To me, God is the Universe, the Universal life force or whatever name you prefer: ‘Call Me by any name and I will be there’.

You are sure to encounter some who refuse to accept that there is a Divine force behind the whole of the created world, as we now know it. The big bang theory of the origin of the Universe to many people presents an obstacle in the way of understanding the nature of the Created world. Some souls seem to draw the conclusion that if the Universe came into being through an abrupt expansion of energy and matter that this happened perchance and on its own, thus doing away with the need for a Creator. If that is your belief too, take a good look around you and then tell me please, how could there be so many intricate, differing species of life on this our beautiful planet alone, unless they were lovingly created by some great designer and artist? Do you seriously believe that the big explosion, the bang, happened by sheer accident? 

Are you among those who accept the notion that there is a Great Architect who safely holds the threads of all our fates Its loving hands? Whenever you encounter others who do not share this belief, remind yourself that there is no need to give in to despair over the state of humankind. Know that we all get there in the end. And then speak your truth and quietly explain your beliefs, maybe something like this: ‘For the life of me, I cannot see why the big bang should do away with the need for some great Universal force to bring this event about. Even if the created world came about in this manner – who do you think caused this?

The way I see it, nothing can ever happen from nothing, and there is always a good reason for everything. A great creative power, for simplicity’s sake we shall call it God, is constantly at work behind the scenes of all life, including that of the Earth. God brings everything into being and also supports and sustains it. Without God no life would be possible, but with God’s help all life is slowly and almost imperceptibly evolving and moving forward into better and higher forms of creativity.

To me, there is a much more magnificent display of power and glory in this so much more realistic and awe-inspiring story than the one that was presented to us earlier. The tale that our world was created in six days by some kind of a distant and remote God who just waved His hands was good enough for humankind in its early spiritual childhood days. Now that we are reaching spiritual adulthood, we are ready to accept the truth of the living God, who is part of us and of whom each one of us is an integral part.

On the threshold of the Age of Aquarius, ever more spiritual wisdom and truth is revealed to us. And I am convinced that when the time is right, we shall also know how the Universe really came into being. So, next time someone suggests to you that no explanation other than the big bang is needed, just quietly ask them: ‘How could there be a Creation without a Creator?’ They may as yet be unready to accept this concept, but you could be sowing a seed into their minds and giving them some food for thought; that in itself is frequently all that is required from us. We can then step back and leave it to God and the Angels to do the rest.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 5, 2016)

*God And The Devil – Part B*

*The Dual Nature Of God*

​As we know by now, God consists of a masculine and a feminine aspect and is both Father and Mother to us. As everything is of God and created in God’s image, the same duality principle applies to all lifeforms. This includes the inner as well as the outer life of our planet, therefore also that of humankind. Throughout the whole of God’s Creation opposing forces are working together harmoniously and peacefully. Because everything that is in God is also in us, we all contain the same energies and powers and each is required do their own inner work of consciously taking possession and reconciling them. It is our task to teach them to function together, the way they are doing in God.

From the moment of our creation, every soul strives to reach this evolutionary level. But alas, to this day many do not even know why they are here, never mind being aware of the dualities they contain and what purpose they are meant to serve. Most of the problems we are encountering in our own character and also in our world are caused by sheer ignorance. And that state is by no means bliss. The outer world is a manifestation of our inner self and the environment reflects back to us what we are within. As if gazing into a mirror, the events around us are constantly revealing what is happening within.

We are in this life to become aware of the different aspects of our nature and there are basically two parts to our being. One is the all-good Highest or God Self; its counterpart is the lower or earthly self. When we first descended into matter, our learning must have consisted mostly of behaviour patterns that would now considered as all-evil. Up to fairly recently, the evil deeds induced by people’s lower nature were still believed to have been caused by an outside force that was called the devil. It was believed that this force could not be controlled by human beings and that it was even beyond the reach of the power of God.

At last we are finding out that nothing could be further from the truth. There is no force outside the power of God and there never was such a thing or person as the devil. All along, the culprit has been that part of every soul’s own lower nature that is capable of doing devilish things. Having reached maturity, the time has come for us, individually and collectively, to take full responsibility for ever part of ourselves and our deeds. Each soul has an equally great need for taking charge of their lower earthly self and learning to control and master its drives and urges.

Our lives and our homes are the responsibility of every individual soul, while the state of our world at any given time is one that is shared by all. Because we are part of God and God is part of us, in the widest possible sense, each one of us is also accountable for the whole of the created world. Hand in hand with God and the Angels, we ourselves eventually have to create a world where all learnt how to live together in peace and harmony. This is not an easy task, by any means, but it has to be done because it represents an evolutionary stage none of us can escape in the end. Who in their right senses would with to? So, why not get on with it now?

We are in this life to become masters of our whole self, mind, body, spirit and soul. First and foremost, this means taking charge of our emotions and feelings, a formidable task if ever there was one, but it is a assignment that has to be tackled by all of us. We need to stop acting like the helpless victims of our emotions and allowing them to run our lives for us, which many are doing to this day – to their own detriment and that of the whole of our societies. We are to take charge and show them that we, the spirit and soul that dwells within these earthly vehicles, our physical bodies, are the master and captain in command of the ship of his/her own being.

Any of the characteristics we do not like within ourselves and our world, with the help and the will of God, are waiting to be changed – by none other than us. Before any evolutionary progress can be made individually and collectively, each has to accept the responsibility for themselves and our world. The increased spiritual knowledge we are now allowed access to is the tool the Universe is placing into everybody’s own hands for doing just that. Taking charge and becoming the masters of our whole being, i.e. our body, soul and spirit, and in particular our character, is of paramount importance. It puts us in charge and allows each one of us to positively influence the flow of our own destiny and that of our world.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Number 666’
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 6, 2016)

*Take These Broken Wings*

Take these broken wings
And learn to fly again,
And learn to live so free.
And when we hear the voices sing,
The book of love will open up
And let us in.

From the Eighties Song 
By Mr. Mister

O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
Take the broken wings of every human soul
And the soul of our whole world.
Lift us on the mighty wings of Your sacred 
Wisdom and Truth, which now flows directly
From Your loving heart into the hearts and souls
Of those who are ready to receive it,
Under Your guidance and protection 
And in accordance with Your will and wishes,
Can act as Your channels for the 
Blessing and healing power of Your love.

Amen 

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘I can fly! I really can!’
 

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 7, 2016)

*Reflections On Hope*

Most of all the Age Of Aquarius is bringing
Us and our world a renewal of hope.
But what is hope?
It’s an inner knowingness that regardless 
Of the things that are happening in our world
The life we have been given is a good one.

Hope grows from trusting that the wisdom and love
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Has been guiding and protecting each one of us
In the course of many lifetimes
And that it will forever continue to do so.

Because this love is omniscient, omnipotent and present
In everything throughout the whole of Creation,
There is every reason for us to trust that,
In Its own time, not ours,
It will show us ways of healing ourselves,
Mind, body and spirit, and also our 
Most difficult and traumatic relationships,
As well as our whole world and all its lifeforms.

Hope springs eternally from 
The inner guidance every human being receives. 
No matter how closed off people to this may still be
Towards matters of the spirit,
The Christ Spirit within them,
Their Highest of God Self,
Is still there to protect and guide the soul
Through every experience of its earthly life. 

Until our small earthly self finally succeeds 
To overcome its self-imposed limitations,
The living God within coaxes us onwards
And upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life,
Encouraging us to try, try again –
Many times against all the odds.
This is how in spite of ourselves we grow in 
Understanding and wisdom that can
And indeed is meant to be found even in
The most harrowing experiences.

There is a higher aspect to everyone’s nature.
Independent of how low and depraved 
Someone may have become,
The living God within endows us
With sufficient hope and strength, 
Courage and determination to endure 
What cannot be changed and start again.
This is especially true after total 
Personal and collective breakdowns.
Hope helps us to reconstruct ourselves and our world,
And search to heal all our wounds,
Resting safely in intuitive knowledge 
That better things will come,
If we but persevere.

Hope is the Great Spirit’s eternal gift to humankind
That through famine and wars, 
Disasters and all other types of destruction 
Moves us and our world inexorably
Onwards and upwards into experiencing 
And learning about life
On ever higher levels.

Hope is the Universe’s finest gift that
Enables earthlings to trust that, in truth,
The moment of physical death is not an ending,
Merely a transformation into a different lifestate,
A new beginning and a release into
The greater freedom of our true home, 
The world of light, where those 
Who have gone before us
Are waiting to welcome us.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 9, 2016)

* Visit From Wisdom*

*Or*

*The Guardian Angel*

One day, when I was in deep despair and could no longer 
See the way forward on my pathway through life, 
I prayed for the wisdom and love of 
The Great Mother of all life to come to my help. 
In dreamtime in the stillness of that night
One of Her Angels came and stood by my side. 
It gazed upon me like a tender mother,
Wiped away my tears and said: 
‘I have heard the cry of your soul 
And have come to comfort you.
Open your heart to me, so it can be filled with God’s light
Of wisdom, truth and knowledge,
Which flows through me into you.
Whatever is troubling you, tell me about it
And the wisdom of Divine Mother
Will speak to you and tell you what you need to know.’

Encouraged by this, I replied: 
‘Who am I, beloved Angel and messenger of God? 
How did I come to this frightening place, the Earth? 
What are the mighty hopes, the many books 
And strange patterns I encounter? 
What are the thoughts that pass
Through my mind like doves in flight? 
And the words that seem to be composed by
My desires and sung by my delights?

‘What are the conclusions, grievous and joyous alike, 
That embrace my spirit and fill my heart? 
Whose are the eyes that are looking at me,
Can see into the depths of my inner most being
And watch me when I am trying to flee from my sorrows? 
Whose is the voice that I hear mourning throughout my days, 
Chanting of my human smallness and unimportance?
Who or what is it that plays with my desires
And mocks my longings, is forgetful of yesterday’s deeds
And rejoices in the paltry things of the moment,
And at the same time is fearful of tomorrow’s coming?

‘What is this world that gets me to despise myself
And leads me to I do not know where? 
What is this planet that opens its mouth wide to swallow 
Animal and human bodies alike and nurtures
Evil things as well as good ones on its breast? 
Who is this creature that is satisfied with the love of fortune,
When it knows full well that beyond it lies 
Nothing but a union with the grave? 
Who is this being that seeks life’s kiss whilst death smites it,
That brings us human beings minutes of pleasure
That sometimes can be followed by years
Of regret and repentance? 
Who gives itself to slumber at times and is guided by dreams?
And what happens to those who flow down the rivers of folly 
To the sea of darkness? 
O Angel, please help me to understand.’

The Angel replied:
‘You are on the Earth plane to learn how to look at life
Through the eyes of God, your Highest Self.
First and foremost you are a spirit and soul.
In truth, you are a young God in the making, 
A spark of the Divine, the Light of all lights,
The Sun of all Suns, The Universal Christ. 
The purpose of your existence is evolution.
Without grasping this you will never be able 
To understand Earth life. 
And through the thinking of your earthly mind alone
You will never be able to penetrate the secrets of the hereafter.
Trying to do so is the height of folly.

‘Go to the wild places and watch the bees visiting the flowers
And the eagles revelling in their glorious flight. 
Visit your neighbour’s house and observe a child 
Enjoying the leaping of the fire in the hearth,
While its mother is busy with her household tasks. 
Be like a bee who is happy with who and what it is,
And do not waste your time admiring the soaring of eagles.
Be like the child that delights in the firelight,
Untroubled by its mother’s affairs. 

‘Become like a bee who gathers the nectar from all flowers
Within its reach and converts it into honey.
As you move from one experience to another,
The nectar you collect is the learning Earth life provide for you.
Even or rather especially from the most bitter ones
Your innermost being extracts the honey
Of wisdom and an ever growing understanding 
Of the purpose and meaning of your life. 
Become a wise one, who patiently and diligently 
Applies itself to its earthly lessons with the persistence 
Of bees attending to their task.
In the fullness of time this will lift your vision 
Above the concerns of the Earth plane.

On the mighty wings of God’s wisdom and truth, 
The Great White Spirit, whose symbol is the white eagle, 
You will be able to rise above earthly life and 
With the passing of time perceive 
An ever greater picture of the purpose and meaning of all life.
Fear not for those who shirk their earthly lessons 
And try to run away from them.
In due course they will be granted the gift of another lifetime,
So they can repeat the lessons they once shied away from. 

‘For a very long time, the bee’s harvest has been 
The sweet delight of humankind.
If need be, honey can be stored for thousands of years,
Without going off or in any way deteriorating. 
The bee’s gift also has some wonderful healing qualities.
And the wisdom and your constantly improving understanding 
Of life is your yield.
It has the same healing powers as the bee’s produce.
The honey you gather is yours to keep forever 
And after first having healed yourself with it,
When you share it with those around you, 
It can do the same for them.
The most wonderful thing is that
When one of you is healing, 
Your whole race and Mother Earth is doing the same.

‘Everything that is in your life is there 
For you to enjoy and for teaching you something.
All books and patterns and also
The beautiful as well as ugly thoughts
That come to you unbidden.
They are the results of the things you created
By your own thinking and behaviour patterns of past lifetimes. 
In this one make sure that the only words you speak weave a bond 
Between you and all your siblings in the great family of humankind.
Your grievous and joyous experiences are the result 
Of the seeds you scattered in the field of your spirit 
In previous lifetimes and earlier in this one.
Knowing this, make sure from now on only to sow
The things you want to reap in the future. 

‘The young soul inside you, who plays upon the world of your desires,
Opens the door of your heart for the light of love to enter
At a later date and the Earth with its ever open mouth
For all of you in the end
Frees your spirit and soul from the slavery of 
The desires of your lower earthly self.
The inner world is alive in your heart.
It contains everything you think of as your world. 
The ignorant, small and insignificant creature 
You believe yourself to be,
Once freely and willingly emerged from the heartmind of God.
It ventured forth to experience the joys and laughter of earthly life,
But also its pain, suffering and sadness.
With the passing of time all of these things together
Are helping you evolve into an ever more understanding
And enlightened, compassionate and loving being.
Alas, the way from the darkness and ignorance of the Earth
Back into the illumination of God’s wisdom and truth 
Can only be found by wading through all these things.’ 

Gently the Angel laid its hand on my burning brow and said:
‘Go forward now and take possession of all parts of your being
And do not tarry on your journey into the oneness with your Creator.
This is the road that eventually takes all God’s children of the Earth
Into healing, perfection and wholeness, which is holiness.
This means being in command of every aspect of your nature, 
Upper and lover, earthly and Divine alike.
So, do not fear any thorns and boulders on your path,
For I am with you and will light your way,
Now and forever.

‘The role I have been given by God
Is to support and sustain you at all times,
Not only when you have a special need, like now.
I am not allowed to carry you, 
As that would interfere with the development 
Of your own strength.
But rest safely in the knowledge that whenever you call for me, 
I shall come to hold your hand and show you the way,
The way I am doing now.’

Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:


‘About Angels’
 
From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 12, 2016)

*The Be-Attitudes For The Aquarian Age*

Blessed are those who can see the funny side of things,
Refuse to take themselves too seriously
And laugh about themselves, 
For they shall have endless fun.

Blessed are those who can laugh with people, rather than at them,
For their lives will be filled with laughter and smiles.

Blessed are those who can see beyond the ends of their noses
Into the higher and highest realities of life,
For they shall go far. 

Blessed are those who can smile in adversity and forget to frown,
For the light of the Highest Star lights their path.

Blessed are those who can tell a mountain from a molehill,
For they shall be spared many troubles.

Blessed are those who take responsibility for their mistakes
And learn from them rather than looking 
For scapegoats and someone to blame,
For they shall become wise.

Blessed are those who know when it is better 
To shut up and listen,
For they shall learn many new things.

Blessed are those who are attentive to the needs of others
And do not think of themselves as indispensable,
For they are the sowers of joy.

Blessed are those who take small things seriously
And approach large issues sensibly and peacefully,
For they shall climb high on the evolutionary ladder of life.

Blessed are those who send good, kind and loving
Thoughts, words and actions only into life,
For nothing but the same shall return to them,
In the fullness of time. 

Blessed are those who can keep quiet and smile,
Even when someone cuts them off in mid-sentence,
Contradicts them and/or treads on their toes,
For this is how they prove that they 
Are already dwelling in the presence of 
The One light that unites us all.

Blessed are those who look for the good 
In all people and situations, 
For they are on the upwards winding spiral of life,
While those who focus on the negative aspects
Are sucked ever deeper on the downwards spiral
Into depression and thoughts of how to escape this world 
And ultimately suicide. 

Blessed are those who recognise Me, the living God within, 
In everything that is, including themselves,
For they have gained access to My unconditional and everlasting
Wisdom and truth, light and love.

Blessed most of all are those who leave complaining 
About the things that still appear to be
Negative, wrong and ugly in your world 
To the people who do not yet know any better. 
Trusting that in My time, not humankind’s, 
All wrongs will be righted, crooked corners be straightened 
And ugly things made beautiful,
These wise ones are doing their share 
Of bringing these things into being.

Aware that their thoughts create the realities of their lives, 
They focus on that which is 
Positive, good and beautiful on the Earth.
They never cease to wonder 
About how much of it there is already,
And they will never know how much closer 
To My loving heart they are than they can imagine. 

Anon.
Adapted by Aquarius

From ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 14, 2016)

*Bridges Between Heaven And Earth*
​ 
We are bridges between Heaven and Earth. Like those of the trees, our roots need to go deep down into the Earth, to draw from her all the nourishment and strength she is capable of giving. Our hands and arms are like branches for reaching high up into the Heavens, to bring down the blessing and healing rays of the Highest Sun and the brightest light in the whole of Creation, the Christ Star. Through the visible Sun in our sky it shines in every heart and soul. We are here to illuminate and warm, bless and heal everything that shares our world with us. Our loving respect and devotion for Mother Earth and Father Sun can do more than anything to enable the wise ones in the world of light to heal – through us – all parts of Creation back into the oneness they once came from.

Those who are here now, are allowed the rare privilege of welcoming and celebrating the conscious return to humankind of the gentle and infinite wisdom of the feminine, the Great Mother, the nurturer, through whom all life is given. No longer do we need to be orphans or semi-orphans, who only have a Father in Heaven, a metaphor for the highest levels of life. Both our Divine Parents are returning into the conscious awareness of our race. Ever more of us are beginning to understand that they are in us and with us, and that they will never leave us in all Eternity.

 
*Our Mother, The Earth*
Praise be to You, O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life.
Mother Earth is our sister, who carries us in kindness 
And supports us with her strength.
Her beauty is a reflection of Your love
And we thank you for allowing us to share 
In the abundance of her many gifts,
Like the trees, fruits, flowers and meadows.

Thank You, O Father/Mother,
For giving us firm ground to walk on,
Fruit that grows for us,
Flowers to please us,
And the shade of trees for resting beneath.

The Earth is Yours.
She is our home but for a time.
You have given her to us,
So that we should ‘build on her and care for her’.
(1 Moses 2, 15)
Thank You, beloved Father/Mother.

St. Francis of Assisi
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 18, 2016)

*The Alchemy Of Love*
​ 
Aquarius is the sign of transmutation, of friendship, kinship and siblinghood with all life. At our entry into this age, many of our relationships need to be transmuted into friendships, while some of our old alliances are waiting to be renewed and healed. When we take an honest look at the people in our lives to see which ones mean the most to us, it is usually those who, instead of giving advice, offering solutions or cures, simply share our pain and touch the wounds of our hearts and soul with their warm and tender love. 

Truly caring friends are the ones who know to be silent in moments of despair or confusion. They stay with us in hours of grief, bereavement and loneliness, content with not knowing our wounds of soul and body and therefore not attempting to heal them. Their presence helps us to face the reality of the predicament of the basic human powerlessness before the great issues, like life and death. These people are outer manifestations of the living God inside the suffering one. With the same compassion, total and unconditional love and acceptance shown by them, the Divine embraces and comforts every distressed soul on the Earth plane. By applying simple human kindness and friendliness, consideration and respect for each other, to all our relationships, the alchemy of love assists us in transforming the base metal of even the most ordinary or difficult ones into the pure gold of truly caring friendships.

In its search for a better understanding of the reason for its afflictions, every human soul on the Earth plane in due course bends its knees before the Highest. Only when we reach out and ask for Its help and advice, can anyone be shown the way that eventually leads all of us back home into the re-discovery of our own true nature. On our present level of existence, true and lasting happiness can but be found in the conscious awareness of our oneness with God and all life. And this reunion can only take place when we have reached a sufficiently high degree of spiritual maturity. When a soul’s time for this has come and the dust has once more settled after a particularly traumatic experience, the Highest Self casts upon it the gift of Its wisdom. This consists of an increased comprehension of the wise higher purpose that lies behind all of Earth’s suffering, which is accompanied by the deep inner soul healing we all are eventually required to go in search of. 

On the innermost level of our being, our Highest Self is the friend who deeply cares about us, never judges us but totally and unconditionally loves and accepts us, just the way we are. That, to me, is the true meaning of the Jesus legend’s long promised comforter described in St. John 14:16-17: ‘And I will ask of my Father and he will give you another Comforter, for he abides with you forever. It is the spirit of truth, whom the world cannot receive, because it has not seen him and does not know him. But you know him, because he abides with you and is in you.’ 

Love and friendship with all life is God’s true nature and our own. This is a love that gives of itself freely and willingly to all Its creations. It asks for nothing in return and from the moment of its emergence from the heartmind of God, every soul is accompanied by this love. This is the only truly caring friend who never leaves us and will stay with us forever. Thick and thin, good and evil alike are jointly experienced by the small earthly self and its Heavenly companion, who has always been there for it and forever will be. Ready to be called upon at any time, it has shown us the way through all our past adventures. It is with us in the present and will safely guide us through the explorations that are yet to come. Each time we act as a truly caring friend towards someone, God’s kingdom on the Earth is newly established. 

Friendships of this nature are of the greatest value in times of coping with particularly traumatic times, for example the loss of loved ones. They truly are gifts from the Universe, but they have to be earned before they can be given. If we can play this role for someone, maybe many, the Universal laws ensure that we too shall find at least one of these comforting presences, whenever we are in need of it ourselves.
Thank you, Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life
For the gift of every one of our relationships.
Dwelling in the conscious awareness of our oneness 
With You and the whole of Your Creation, 
Help us to lift each one of our relationships, 
Especially the most difficult ones, onto ever higher levels of
Friendship and total and unconditional love,
So that we may become ever more like You.

In the name of love we ask this.
Amen

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2016)

*Building Bridges*
​ 
There once were two brothers who lived on adjoining farms. One day they fell out with each other over a minor misunderstanding. It was their first serious rift in forty years of farming side by side, sharing machinery and trading labour and goods, as and when needed. Their long collaboration began to fall apart, until it finally came to an exchange of bitter words that was followed by weeks of silence. 

One morning there was a knock on the older brother’s door. In front of it stood a man with a carpenter’s toolbox who said: ‘I’m looking for a few days’ work. Have you any small jobs in need of doing?’

 ‘Yes,’ said the older brother, ‘ I have a job for you. The farm across the creek belongs to my younger brother. Until last week there was a meadow in its place, but with his bulldozer my brother created a creek between us through which the river could run. I think he did this to spite me, so I think I’ll do him one better. See that pile of lumber by the barn? Take it and build me an eight foot high fence to hide his face and place from me.’

The carpenter replied: ‘Hm, yes. I understand. Show me the nails and the post hole digger and I will do you a job to your entire satisfaction.’ The older brother helped the carpenter to get the materials ready and then departed for a day on the town. In his absence the carpenter worked very hard indeed. All day he toiled, measuring, sawing and nailing and when the farmer returned at sunset, he had just finished. 

The farmer’s eyes opened wide and his jaw dropped when he saw the result. No fence could be seen anywhere, the carpenter had built a bridge instead. It stretched from one side of the creek to the other. It was a fine piece of work, complete with handrails and everything else that makes a bridge a good one. While he was standing and pondering what to do about it, the younger brother approached. Standing by the bridge and admiring it, he said: ‘You are quite a fellow to build this bridge, after all I said and did.’ 

After a moment of silence, the brothers stepped forward, each from their end of the bridge. They walked to the middle and shook hands with each other. When they turned round the carpenter was hoisting his toolbox onto his shoulder. ‘Don’t go away,’ said the older brother. ‘Stay a few days. I’ve lots more things for you to do.’. ‘I’d love to,’ replied the carpenter, ‘but I have many more bridges to build elsewhere.’
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *​ 
Aquarius is the sign of siblinghood, kinship and friendship among all peoples, nations and ultimately all life. It symbolises revolution, renewal, transfiguration and transmutation. In the Age of Aquarius, now upon us, humankind’s highest hopes and aspirations personally and collectively are going to find their fulfilment, on every level of our existence. 

During this age, any religion or belief system that refuses to recognise the oneness of life will be doomed to die a natural death caused by ever dwindling numbers of supporters. Religious convictions are of no use to anyone, unless they encourage their followers not to be on the lookout for a kind carpenter who magically materialises and does their bridge building for them. Nobody will or can do this for anyone. Everybody has to be their own handy person. In all our relationships, including the one with God and ourselves, each human soul has to build its own inner and outer bridges. And the same is true for our connections with other members of the human family, independent of their race, colour or creed. It also goes for the participants of other realms of life, may they be visible or invisible to earthly human eyes.

For the warring brothers in the story above a kind carpenter comes who quietly and secretly builds the bridge that is necessary for healing their relationship. No-one will do this for us and our bridges. It’s a DIY job, if ever there was one. Our materials too are of a different kind. Nothing less than simple human kindness and goodness, forgiveness and tolerance, consideration and respect for ourselves, each other and all life, are good enough for the work that is waiting for us.

These are the Divine qualities that quite naturally grow in human hearts, as soon as we open ourselves to the love of the Highest. We then begin to perceive God in all life and beings, including those we formerly thought of as our enemies. The ascent of the spiritual mountain back into the oneness with God proceeds much swifter when we finally grasp that there is no such thing as enemies. I big evolutionary step forward is made when we realise that those who formerly looked and behaved like adversaries in truth are merely drawn into our life to act as temporary teachers for particularly difficult, traumatic and painful lessons.

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race, the race of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Religion Of The New Age’
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 23, 2016)

*Friendships Are Forever*
​ 
A teacher one day asked her students to list the names of their classmates on two sheets of paper and to leave a space between each name. Then she told them to think of the good things they could say about each other, to write them down and give the papers to her at the end of their lesson. At home the teacher wrote the name of each student on a separate sheet of paper and listed what the others had said about this person.

The next day she gave a copy of this list to her students. It didn’t take long until the entire class was smiling and whispers could be heard like: ‘Really?’, ‘I never knew that I meant anything to anyone.’, and ‘I didn’t know others liked me so much.’ The papers were never mentioned in class again, so the teacher had no idea whether her students had discussed them with each other or anyone else. This didn’t matter to her because the purpose of the exercise had been that her students should feel happier about themselves and each other. This mission had been accomplished and after a while the students moved on in any case. 

Several years later, one of them by the name of Mark was killed in a car crash and the teacher was invited to his funeral. The young man looked very handsome in his coffin and the church was packed with his friends. One by one they walked past the deceased and the teacher was last in line. As she stood and blessed him one more time, one of the pallbearers came up to her and asked: ‘Were you Mark’s maths teacher?’ When she nodded, the man replied: ‘He talked about you a lot.’ 

After the funeral most of Mark’s former classmates went for a meal together. His parents were waiting to have a word with the teacher. ‘We want to show you something,’ the father said, taking a wallet out of his pocket. ‘This was found on Mark when he was killed. We thought you might recognise it.’ Carefully he removed two well worn pieces of notebook paper which the teacher recognised as the list of the good things Mark’s classmates had said about him many years ago. 

‘Thank you so much for doing that,’ the mother said. ‘As you can see, Mark treasured his list.’ His former classmates had gathered around and were listening. One of them said: ‘I too still have my list. I keep it in the top drawer of my desk at home and have a look at it whenever I feel down.’ One of the wives of her former students stepped forward with: ‘My husband asked me to put his list into our wedding album.’ ‘I also have mine,’ another former student said: ‘I keep it in my diary.’ 

A woman reached into her handbag. Pulling her rather frazzled looking list out to show to the group, she said: ‘I always carry it with me. I everybody has kept their list. In moments of weakness and self-doubt I look at mine and it gives me a warm feeling inside to know that so many people thought of me so well. They are my friends and will always love them. I do believe there is an afterlife and each time I think of Mark, I sense that nothing has changed between us and that he still loves us as much as we love him. The words made the teacher cry and she felt she was weeping as much for Mark as for everyone who would never be able to see him again in this world.

The pace of life these days is so fast that we are in constant danger of forgetting that inevitably our Earth life has to end one day. Nobody knows when that will be for any one of us. Why not make a point of every so often telling the people you love and of whom you think highly how special and important they are to you. Do this before it’s too late and they have passed onto the other side of the veil of consciousness that separates Earth life from the world of light, our true home. 

Friendships are not merely gifts for one lifetime, they can last forever – if that’s what we want them to be and take good care of them. Aquarius is the sign of friendship and kinship with all life and the times we are living in are all about these themes. That is why friendships are becoming of ever greater importance. Even the smallest efforts in this respect are never wasted, because all our friendships – new and old ones – will accompany us into all subsequent ones. We are quite literally taking them with us into Eternity. And even if someone has already crossed the bridge into the world of light, it is not too late to send them our love and blessings. The spirits and souls there are in as much need of them as anywhere – maybe even more so. Some of them come to my mind, in particular family members with whom it was impossible, for one reason or another, to make peace while they still dwelled with us on this plane. 

Focussing on that which is good and positive in people is a wonderful aid to building solid and lasting friendships. It creates an appreciation for each other that is based on love and goodwill. That is the best foundation for keeping friendships going, while criticism very easily destroys them. When I find out someone’s Sun sign, I find it much easier to be tolerant towards their foibles and idiosyncrasies because I realise that when people are stilled ‘ruled by the Stars’ they just cannot help the irritating and annoying things they are doing. 

To illustrate this with an example, one of my friends is a Sun Virgo, an Earth sign, with his Sun in the first house, the natural domain of Aries, a Fire sign. True to his Virgo approach to life he loves nit-picking and looking for flaws in everything that comes his way. Because he is frequently unable to see the wood for the trees, he blurts out the first thing that comes to him, instead of getting his mind into gear before speaking. In addition to these negative characteristics of his Sun sign, he also displays a collection of the Arian ones, the house position of his Sun. He very rapidly jumps to conclusions – the wrong ones, more often than not – and loves shooting first and asking the questions, if any, afterwards. Through this he usually misses the point I am trying to make completely. On top of all these things he is always on the lookout for someone to cross swords with – Aries again. 

Being familiar with his birthchart, I know that he just cannot help himself, because he really is still ruled by the stars. What this means you can find out by following the link at the end. My knowledge enables me to smile to myself when he launches one of his attacks, rather than getting angry and annoyed. Then I forgive him and still think of him as my friend, which I certainly am. 

For those who are interested in self-mastery, the ultimate goal of our earthly education, astrology can be a wonderful lifehelp that provides pointers about the negative traits of their earthly nature. Becoming aware of them puts the tool into their hands for working on rising above and overcoming them. By studying my interpretations of the Sun signs for any of your friends, with a bit of practice you will soon be able to recognise how much of their behaviour is part of their main life’s lessons, which are revealed by the sign and house position of our Sun sign. 

Reading about yours will go a long way towards overcoming your own troublesome habits and characteristics. See for yourself how working with these things can help our friendships to run much more smoothly. The best and easiest way of finding any of my interpretations, your friends’ as well as your own, is as follows. Either click on the relevant link below and look for what you need there or go to my website and find the search box on the left hand side, just below the main headings. Type the name of the file you are looking for into it, for example ‘The Sun in Aries’. From the appearing file names choose the ones that are of interest to you.
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Astro Files – The Sun Signs’ 
[*=center]‘Ruled By The Stars’ 
[*=center]‘Be Your Own Astrologer’ 
[*=center]‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children 
 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 25, 2016)

*Cleaning The Inner House*

*A Fairy Tale For The Aquarian Age







*
​Dear Friends – in case you have been wondering why you haven’t heard from me for a while, I am writing to let you know that for some time I have been busy with scrubbing and putting my inner house in order. It consists of giving it the most through cleansing it has ever had – a truly Herculean task. The process started with throwing out the bad habit of  worrying, an old part of me that had long outlived its usefulness in my life. It was such a nuisance, because it kept me from paying sufficient attention to my inner guidance, the living God within, and doing things the good and right way, in accordance with my Highest Self’s will and wishes rather than my earthly one.

 
My inner library had a particularly good clearing out. I got rid of the book of my past, as I no longer had either the time or inclination to read it. I replaced it with a book of my new goal of being the best person I can be in any given moment. This makes such fascinating reading that I can’t stop myself from digging into it all the time.

Next I discarded the book of hate and bad memories. I cannot understand why I held onto that one for such a long time and even treasured it in bygone days. I exchanged this book for the one of renewed understanding and a true philosophy of life. With their help I am shedding every last bit of my false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices about the purpose and meaning of life, myself, our world and also of God.

Isn’t it amazing to find out after all this time of evolution on the Earth plane that God is not an external but an internal force that is as much part of you and me as everybody else? And isn’t it good to know that all human beings, animals, plants and even the minerals are our siblings in God’s great family of life? Grasping this has assisted me more than anything else to renew and heal my relationship with myself, God and life itself.

Next to go were my old books of ‘I might!’ ‘I think!’ and ‘I ought to!’ They have been replaced by the new ones of ‘I can!’ ‘I will!’ and ‘I want to’ – instead of ‘I must!’ These latest additions have been given a place of honour in my home.

It helps me to know that every small effort I make benefits the healing not only of myself, but the whole of the human race, our planet and all its inhabitants as well as everything else in the whole of Creation. I am glad to tell you that I have renewed many of my friendships that with the passing of time had fallen by the wayside. This is especially true for my oldest companion, our Creator, the Great White Spirit, the eternal Father/Mother of all life. I regularly have long chats with their only born Son, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, who has come alive in me and guides me intuitively through the world of my feelings.

It’s good to know that God’s kingdom is not ‘out there’ somewhere in space, but lies within each one of us. Our Christ or Highest Self is the wise one within who really does know the way of all things and never leads us astray. This part of me now constantly communicates with me, its small and humble earthly self through the reactions, thoughts and inspirations that rise from the core of my own innermost being,  through the world of my feelings into my earthly consciousness. This is how It tells me in any given situation a truth from a lie and what now is right or wrong for me.

By bringing forth from the centre of my being the Divine characteristics of my own Christ nature, hand in hand with the Angels my efforts at mucking out my inner stables are highly successful. Isn’t it amazing that the bearded young man of the Jesus legend, clad in sandals and a flowing white robe, radiating love and peace and working healing miracles in the lives of those he encountered, is but a metaphor for the Christ part of you and me? That in seed form it exists in all human beings, waiting to come alive and fully take over when the time is right? How cool can you get? 

Because of all this you will hardly find it surprising that my favourite books these days are those of prayers, meditations and quiet reflections about hope, faith, trust and love. This kind of literature I love so much that by now it graces the top of my bookshelf. With the help of the Angels and working hard on bringing forth my Christ characteristics, I have found something so precious that I have placed it at the front of my inner house and that is a peace of mind that nothing can disturb any more.

Having discarded things like worry and a troubled mind once and for all, you have no idea how good this little kingdom of mine looks and feels. I highly recommend this kind of house clearing and cleansing on a regular basis. Ridding myself of ever more of my outdated negative behaviour patterns and ways of thinking of the past, my whole outlook on life has become a much brighter and more sparkling one.

The Universal Christ is my prince who, on the winged white steed of God’s sacred wisdom and truth has taken me home into the conscious awareness of God’s true nature and my own, and my oneness with our Creator and all life. Through this I have once more gained access to the highest realms where our Great Father/Mother rules as one indivisible whole for ever and ever in perfect peace and harmony. For many on the Earth plane the time has come to be taken home, each by their own prince, the living God within. The Angels are ready and waiting to show each and every one of us how to evolve into saviours and redeemers of ourselves, each other and our whole world. Is that an awesome enough thought for you?

The long awaited new world teacher is the Spirit of the Universal Christ. It is waiting to show us and our world how to resolve all conflicts, personal, national and international ones alike, in a manner that befits our Christ nature and true identity as God’s children of the Earth. The Christ gradually coming alive in ever more human hearts, minds and souls is the only way the Christ Spirit can rescue us and our planet from the dark and deadly downwards spinning spiral of warmongering and destruction.

The Christ spirit’s wisdom and truth wishes to show all of us the way onto the upwards spiralling pathway of love, light and peace that leads to the healing of mind, body, spirit and soul of us and our world, which is humankind’s true destiny. From the beginning of time on the Earth it has been written in the stars, but could only be revealed to us in the Age of Aquarius, now with us.

Yours with love,
Cinderella
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 1, 2016)

*Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding – A Growing Organism*

Part A

*The Feminine – Soul Of Our World

*


​
​As mentioned in various earlier parts of my writings, for example in ‘Searching For Our Own Truth’ – spiritual wisdom and knowledge is a constantly growing and developing organism and therefore fluid. It aims to present us with the laws and principles of the Universe in ways that everybody can understand and work with. God’s truth can be likened to a mighty river with many tributaries, large and small. It is easy to get side-tracked into one of the side-arms and sometimes we get lost in them. But, even then there’s no need to worry, as our inner guidance will always take us back to the main theme and final goal: the loving union with our Creator. 

For some time I have wanted to give you an example of you how spiritual wisdom and knowledge does grow and expand. And so I have picked for you the first item from the collection of my favourite White Eagle teachings. It consists of two parts. The first one is a White Eagle teaching that appeared many decades ago in ‘The Lightbringer – Developing the Feeling Nature’: 

‘The individual cannot find God by intellect alone. People are trying so to do at the present time, however. Many are seeking to intellectualise God; but no-one, we repeat, can find God through the intellect alone. Everyone has to go through a development of their soul, learning to feel their feelings and their love first. You can only lastingly find God through life, through your feelings, through your soul; so that the soul becomes like a bridge between heaven and Earth, bringing humankind back again to God. ‘The soul is the bridge. It enables the child of Earth to contact God again. We are trying to convey the nature of this divine Trinity of Father, Mother and Son, the perfect and holy Trinity of life. We are endeavouring to show the necessity for that sacred marriage or union between spirit and soul that needs to take place within every human being.

‘It is the woman aspect, the Divine Mother aspect, which is the tenderness, the love and the gentleness in life, the tenderness without which Spiritual death must ensue. Do you see the importance of woman’s place in the scheme of things? First let us say that women, those who are in the highly-privileged position on Earth of being in a woman’s body with womanly qualities, have great responsibilities. They do not all recognise such responsibilities, for they allow their lower or weaker self to take possession of them instead of realising their noble and divine attribute, the attribute of the Divine Mother. 

‘The work of the woman in you the feminine, caring and nurturing side, which both genders contain – whether you are physically a mother or not in this world – is to give love and motherhood, to nurture and care for, in other words to mother all life; to express motherhood with tender love and sympathy – and with wisdom which is as important as the love. Finding the woman within you, you must endeavour to develop the qualities of the Divine Mother. Can you see that the Divine Mother is herself the soul of humankind? It is the soul, and the soul is the intermediary between the individual self and the First Principle or Will of God.

‘When you arise and manifest from within yourself the dignity of the divine principle that is behind womanhood, wars will cease because the soul (or the woman) desires neither strife nor war. The soul is peace-loving; the soul yearns for beauty, harmony and perfection; the soul, being intuitive, can look into the future desiring to protect the race, not to destroy it. We speak most earnestly to all women, urging them to develop the qualities of the noble, the holy Mary, the mother aspect.’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

– To be continued in the next chapter –

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 2, 2016)

*Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding – A Growing Organism*

Part B

*Divine Guidance*
​ 
The White Eagle teaching of the previous chapter must have been highly advanced knowledge when it first appeared, probably in the 1930s to 1940s. It is likely to have come to my attention as a confirmation after I had written of ‘What Is Soul’ in ‘Healers And Healing’. The latter is the earliest part of my work and came into being more than ten years ago. If you are ready to compare White Eagle’s wisdom with my intuitively updated and extended re-interpretation of November 2014, here it is. 

‘It is impossible for individuals to find God by intellect alone, although to this day many are trying to do so. No matter how hard anyone may attempt to intellectualise the Divine, you are not going to find God through the intellect alone. First you have to go through a development of your soul by learning how to love wisely and paying attention to your feelings. 

‘God can only be found through experiencing life and the Divine through the soft and sensitive world of your feelings. This part of your nature is your soul. It acts as the bridge between Heaven and Earth that brings humankind back to its Creator and enables you, as a child of the Earth, to contact God. By this we mean the Divine Trinity of Father, Mother and Son – the perfect and holy Trinity of life. We aim to help each one of you to become aware of the sacred union between the spirit and soul of the Highest and these two parts of your own being, which in due course will take place in all human beings.

‘This union is the marriage and the healing all of you are on the Earth plane to seek. Wise ones, who are seriously in pursuit of this, refuse to suppress their feelings with the chemicals supplied by the pharmaceutical industry of your world. No matter how hard their healing journey may sometimes be, they persevere and continue to allow their feelings their natural coming and going. They are resting safely in the knowledge that under the emotional/spiritual debris of many past lifetimes there waits for them the reconnection with their Divinity, the Divine aspect of their own nature. The six-pointed star is a symbol of this healing process. During the journey the upper and lower triangles are slowly merging and melting into each other to produce yet another perfect – that is whole – and Christed human child of the Earth. 

‘The femininity of the Divine Mother is that which manifests as tenderness, love and gentleness in life – without these qualities spiritual death ensues. Can you see the importance of the feminine in your world and woman’s place in the great scheme of things? All those who are in the privileged position of presently being in a woman’s body and who are also endowed with womanly characteristics carry great responsibilities. For as long as you fail to recognise this as a woman, you are in danger of allowing your lower earthly and weaker self to act out its attributes rather than manifesting their own version of the noble and divine ones of the Great Mother. 

‘The feminine in both genders alike is your caring and nurturing side. And whether you are physically a mother or not in your present lifetime, the work of the feminine aspect of your nature in women and men alike is to give love and provide the nurturing and caring of motherhood for all lifeforms. This expresses itself not only in tender love and sympathy but also with wisdom, a quality that is just as important as the other two. To take possession of the woman within you, you yourself have to develop the Great Mother’s characteristics. This is of the greatest importance, as the Mother aspect is the soul of humankind and she also acts as intermediary between the individual self and the first principle, the will and power of God, the Father aspect of the Divine and your own nature. The Mother is the second principle of the Holy Trinity and the third one is their Son, the Light of all lights and the Sun of all Suns. This is the Spirit of the Universal Christ and each one of you and us is a spark of His/Her radiance.

– To be continued in the next chapter –

From ‘Our World In Transition’

If you would prefer to read the whole sequence of 
‘The Feminine – The Soul Of Our World’ 
in one session, to gain a better comparison between the 
original White Eagle version and my interpretation, 
please follow the link below.

‘Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding A Growing Organism’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 8, 2016)

_*Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding – A Growing Organism

Part C

The Lessons Of The Patriarchy*_
​ 
‘_For he will command his angels concerning you to guard you in all your ways.’ Psalm 91:11 and ‘For it is written: He will command his angels concerning you to guard you carefully_.’ Luke 4:10

‘For more than six thousand years, the Angels, Master and we, their helpers and your guides from the world of light have been steering and accompanying you through the lessons that were necessary for the development and better understanding of your race’s masculine forces. Unfortunately, to the detriment of the character of human nature and your world, this could only be done by ever more excluding and finally almost removing the wise and loving influence of the power of the feminine. The intention behind this was to show you what your world without it would be like. The result is before you, so you can all see for yourselves the result of this state of affairs. 

‘At no stage during every part of this evolutionary phase has any one of you been left to your own devices. In the background of life we have always been with you, to supervise and steer you in the right direction. This is how, slowly but surely, all of you together moved forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life towards the Age of Aquarius, the age of enlightenment and siblinghood of all life, when gradually ever more inner eyes would be opening. You would then be helped to find out why it had been necessary to inflict the patriarchy upon you and your world in the first place. 

‘That is why we are now in a position to tell you reliably that, when more and more of you wake up to their true nature and brings forth from within themselves the dignity of the Divine principle of the feminine, so that it manifests itself with increasing strength in your world, the time will come when you will have to endure no more wars. The feminine in women and men alike, when it is allowed to come to the fore and express itself unrestricted, desires neither strife nor conflict. The feminine aspect of your nature, your soul, is peace-loving and yearns for beauty, harmony and perfection. 

‘Being part of and at one with God, the soul is psychic and therefore as familiar with the past as the present and future. She is the wise one within who knows the answers to every one of your questions. All the Mother Goddess desires is to protect the human race, not to destroy it. She has always been with you and part of you. When you laugh, she enjoys herself with you. And when you are sad and lonely or in pain, She suffers with you. We speak most earnestly to all of you and urge you to bring forth and develop the highest and noblest qualities of the Great Mother. The Virgin Mary of the Jesus legend as the mother of God is Her symbol.

‘Learning the lessons of the patriarchy, with its lack of respect and consideration for life in whose creation the masculine aspects of your world have a minute role to play, and the horrors that followed in the wake of power-seeking, empire building and warmongering have been an essential component of your earthly education. This phase was still in full swing when the original White Eagle ‘The Feminine – Soul Of Our World’ teaching was first given and thanks be to God and the Angels that by now it has almost run its course. But make no mistake about it, the Father/Mother aspects of the Divine have accompanied all of you through the pain and suffering the patriarchy had to bring to you and your world. The only reason for all of it was that in due course you as a race would learn from the mistakes of the past and each one of you individually do their share of building a more peaceful world. 

‘The Father God is part of the Mother Goddess, and the Father/Mother is part of the Son. These three aspects of the Divine are one and will never be separated from each other. Because of their oneness they constantly work together and respond to each other in perfect peace and harmony. The Mother is familiar with the Father’s great evolutionary plan for the human race and its world. She knows exactly when the constellations and energies are right for launching the next phase and going full steam ahead.

‘The Goddess is in charge of the Angels and their subordinated messengers, guides and helpers in the world of light. Some of them have always accompanied you and forever will. The Mother responds to the creative ideas and the will and wishes of her Divine companion and mate. Yet, She only carries out and manifests those that are in keeping with Her wisdom and love. She does this to the best of Her satisfaction, for She is the one who knows the way of all things and is in charge of them. The Angels of the Christ circle follow the Mother’s instructions and pass them on to the lower realms, further and further down the line.

‘The Mother knows that with the coming of the Age of Aquarius the time for creating a more peaceful and harmonious world on the Earth has come. The lessons of the development of its masculine force have by now almost run their course and your world is ready for the return to a deep appreciation of the qualities of the feminine. The warmongering that to this day is taking place on the Earth is teaching all those present the value of peace. And the Mother is waiting to intuitively guide each one of you back into restoring the balance of your world by teaching your masculine and feminine energies how to work together in peace and harmony, the way they are doing in Her and the Father. As above, so below. The time has come when women and men alike need to take charge of the masculine part of their animal nature with its male aggression, thirst for confrontations and the glory it perceives in fighting for supremacy in all aspects of Earth life.’

What is before you now is basically the same message as the one that was given to our world through the White Eagle group of guides all those years ago. It’s just that the communication has been updated and extended to the latest stand of the knowledge the Highest now wishes to present to us and our world for this phase of our development.  

Stella Polaris October/November 2014 ‘The True Perspective’ contained the following White Eagle statement: ‘We do not say ours is the only truth, but that according to our vision it is what we see. Accept nothing that we say, unless the light within guides you to do so. Indeed, never accept blindly what another soul says. Learn from your intuition.’ That undoubtedly was all the Angels in charge of our dear friends were willing to show us at that time. And what the guides are saying about the truth they were giving at the time the White Eagle teachings came into being, applies to mine as well. I also share their view that if we let our inner wise one, the living God within, at all times be our teacher and guide, we shall never have any difficulties recognising the truth when it comes before us. 

And then, just as I had completed the above two chapters, the following White Eagle Monday Thought of 17th November 2014 arrived: ‘You look out upon your world and see its chaotic conditions. You note that human life appears to be storm-tossed and wonder what will be the end. Behind every department of human life, behind politicians, statesmen and all governments, there are greater minds working for the evolution of your race.  Whenever you see something that appears to you to be a catastrophe, bear in mind that the Master mind is at work behind the scenes like a gardener with his pruning knife. And although you may feel intense sympathy with the sufferers, remember that the Masters and the Angels have a far deeper sympathy and love than you for all of them. Cultivate that sense of peace by being aware at all times that the angelic organisation behind the scenes is constantly working to bring humankind to its perfection.’

To me, the above is once more an acknowledgement and substantiation of the work just completed, the way so many White Eagle teachings reached me in the course of many years. Thank you, beloved friends in the world of light, for looking over my shoulder, holding my hand and helping me in so many ways. God bless you all. 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Tears Of Your World’

From ‘Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding A Growing Organism’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 15, 2016)

*A World Without Religions Means A World Without War*

Imagine there’s no Heaven.
It’s easy if you try.
No Hell below us,
Above us only sky.
Imagine all the people
 Living for today.

Imagine there’s no countries.
It isn’t hard to do.
Nothing to kill or die for.
And no religion too.
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace.

Imagine no possessions. 
I wonder if you can.
No need for greed or hunger.
A brotherhood of man.
Imagine all the people,
Sharing all the world.

You may say that I’m a dreamer,
But I’m not the only one.
I hope someday you’ll join us
And the world will live as one.

John Lennon
​ 
Being of the head, the religions that to this day are with us still succeed in separating us from each other. This is done through stirring hatred and distrust against all who refuse to share their belief that their God or their way to God is superior to any other, when in truth there never has been more than one Highest authority of life. Such beliefs provide the followers of the remaining patriarchal systems with the welcome age-old excuse for warfare and terrorism that aims to destroy anything that gets into the way of its fantasies. For as long as any of these old religions remain part of our world there will be war somewhere with their leaders continuing to dream of being top-dog of a religion that rules our whole world.

This role can only be played by the new faith of the Aquarian Age. The formula for a world at peace is a very simple concept that is of the heart and therefore based on love and wisdom, goodwill and truth. It invites all of us in and unites us. That is the profound message of John Lennon’s masterpiece. Alas, to this day there is war wherever religious fanatics are seeking supremacy over others. The faith of the new age overcomes this by no longer being purely of the mind. Instead it flows quite naturally from the wellspring of all human hearts to the surface of their consciousness. 

The best definition of this process I found in Joanna Trollope’s novel ‘A Passionate Man’. Archie is its main character. His father has died and the local priest drops in and offers him and his wife to pray for the deceased. When Archie refuses, the priest points out: ‘But you are churchgoers. You are part of the Christian family.’ Archie’s patience is at an end and he bursts out: ‘I may be a religious man – I may have a deep religious sense – but I am not at all sure there is a God. Not our God, in any case . . .

‘Don’t you even know what religion means? Are you so hidebound by your colourless bureaucratic orthodoxy that religion only means to you this frightful modern Church with its doggerel hymns and playschool prayers? Religion is an awakened sense of some great controlling force, an awareness that above or beyond there is not just a freedom but a fulfilment. And this awareness of power and possibility makes us strive ever onwards, morally, emotionally, spiritually. What on Earth has such a concept to do with the dreary pen-pushing second-rate God you want to offer me?’ 

But where to India and Pakistan stand in connection with this? In spite of the rich store of spiritual wealth of heart and mind, body and soul of the ancient civilisations and cultures in which India and Pakistan have their roots, spiritually and materially the two countries are becoming ever more impoverished. Much of this is due to their decaying social systems dating back to the colonial times when the two warring factions were still one. 

Adding to the problems this creates are the outdated religions of the patriarchy with their false beliefs of masculine superiority over the feminine. That in my view is the cause of one of the biggest dilemmas our whole world has to tackle and that is over-population and the things that inevitably follow in its wake like lack of food and clean water, poor education and inferior medical care. The two countries shall get nowhere until they are ready to dig down to the roots of these complex issues and making the necessary changes on that level. This is extraordinarily difficult because the issues at stake are the direct result of the patriarchy with its male domination, which to this day is severely disturbing the balance of our world in many countries. 

It is the highest time that both genders in the places concerned realise that every woman is part of the wisdom of the Great Mother of all life, the feminine aspect of the Divine. Being one of her many manifestation on the Earth plane, woman instinctively and intuitively has a direct connection with the will and wishes of the Great Mother. The Mother is the inner wisdom of women and men, the wise one within. In men this part of their nature works from the subconscious, whereas in women it is conscious. Woman’s inbuilt wisdom knows where and when it is right to bring into being a new vehicle for another earthly child of God. When left to her own devices, without interference from anyone on the outer level of life, woman does know when this is the case. 

Another issue that is just as urgent faces our whole world and that is humankind’s increasing inner longing for finding fresh religious/spiritual expressions of their devotion to the Divine aspects of life. In India and Pakistan, as well as other countries this is giving rise to a kind of spiritualism that is based on gurus and the cults that develop around them. Selling their wares to the highest bidders, spiritualism in places like that is no longer treated as something holy and sacred but is sold like goods in a giant bazaar or market place. Communities are emerging whose aims often run parallel to those of governments who are searching for new roads forward to bring relief from its burning social issues, without creating ever more dependency on other nation’s resources.

What to my mind is presently standing in the way of progress is the mentality of the Indian and Pakistani people, writes my Indian friend. Too much viciousness, violence and hatred are hiding behind smooth façades. A great deal of narcissism is also at work and I feel that the time has come for finding different ways of dealing with these all too human character trace, individually and collectively. Furthermore blame and shame issues are clouding people’s judgement when they are trying to find the truth behind the information of our mass media. It seems to me that too clear this up, what we need most of all is more openness. 

It is necessary to walk our talk and declare our views and opinions, speaking and writing about humankind’s changed needs and wishes at this particular time of our evolutionary journey. May God and the Angels grant ever more of us the courage to act in keeping with our true nature to bring about the social reforms which India and Pakistan as well as many other countries so urgently require. To achieve this some profound changes in the religious perceptions of their leaders are necessary. I know what a tall order this is, but I do believe that with the help and will of God and the Angels all things are possible and mountains can be moved, even this one. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Imagine’ 



[*=center]‘The Age Of Aquarius’ 
[*=center]‘The Religion Of The New Age’ 
[*=center]‘The Lamb Of God’ 
 
From ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 16, 2016)

*Faith Instead Of Religion*
​ 
With all my heart and soul I do believe that the new faith of the Aquarian Age is going to help us resolve every one of the conflicts of our world and that this will eventually be possible in harmonious ways and without further bloodshed. There has been far too much of that in our world. With my inner vision I envisage it as a place where national boundaries no longer exist and everybody lives together in friendship and goodwill, peace and harmony with their neighbours, locally, nationally and internationally.

The coming of the Age of Aquarius means that a new golden age is dawning, an age of friendship and siblinghood with all life and equal rights for every one of God’s children of the Earth, independent of their gender and creed, the colour of their skin and nationality. By thinking and dreaming about it as much as possible, whilst doing our best to bring it into being in our own life, we help to bring it about. I trust God’s great plan of life and believe that the day will come – in the not too distant future – when the wisdom of the feminine will once more be making its presence felt and voice heard much more powerfully. In particular this is true for the women of countries where to this day everything connected with the feminine is suppressed by religious beliefs.

Through the adjustments that are being made everywhere in connection with the application of the masculine and feminine forces, the balance of our world will at last be restored. Through this the religious beliefs that to this day are trying to dominate the world scene will be reaching their natural end, making room for the faith of the Aquarian Age:

There is only one faith, the faith of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race, the race of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.​ 
On reflection ‘religion’ is probably not quite the right word to use in connection with the new faith that is now unfolding. As the word religion has too many unpleasant and negative connotations for many, let’s replace it with ‘faith’. That is a much better description of what is happening to us and our world now, in any case. To my mind, the word ‘religion’ is a totally inadequate description for the new faith of the Aquarian age. It cannot do justice to what the new faith is about, which is infinitely more than what any of the old belief systems could ever bring humankind.

There appears to be a great deal of controversy over the roots of the word religion. Some argue that it comes from the Latin ‘religare’ – to link or unite. Be that as it may, I feel that the old religions were carefully designed to keep us away from discovering too early our own Christ nature, the living God within. Creating the illusion of separateness kept us from consciously reconnecting with and once more taking possession of our eternal oneness with God, which nothing and nobody could ever destroy. Showing us the way how to do just this that’s what makes the new faith into the first religion in the true sense of word. Yet, any of these things could only be revealed to us at the right time, i.e. when the energies available to us and our world were right. That’s what they are NOW! More about this in the chapter ‘The Origin Of My Truth’. 

We are presently leaving behind six thousand years of patriarchy with its religions that removed us farther and farther from the Source of our being. But there is no need for blaming anyone for this because everything that happened did so for the wise higher purpose of creating an ever deepening impression that we are separate beings from God and alone on the Earth plane. Through believing that we are struggling on our own we learn to lesson to appreciate the value of the support of our friends and helpers behind the veil of consciousness that separates our world from theirs, when the time has come for rediscovering and reconnecting with them. This is the reason why for a long time they have to remain unseen and unknown to us earthlings.

This is not helped by the fact that the old religions are based upon and supercharged with fear. It is highly likely that, if not in this lifetime then in previous ones, we were systematically indoctrinated with the fear of God and brainwashed into being afraid of anything connected with the Divine. God and the Angel alone know how many earthly lifetimes we have spent since losing the conscious awareness that through the Divine aspect of our own nature we have always remained one with God and all life. What a gift and reward awaits every one of us after having spent hundreds, maybe thousands of lifetimes in physicality of being disconnected from this part of our nature, when we eventually discover that nothing could disrupt our oneness with God and that in truth there is nothing to be afraid of re-entering into the state known as Paradise. 

The new faith is bringing us something that none of the old religions could ever give us and that is true faith. It has its foundations in a deep inner certainty that we are safe and forever will be in the loving hands of the Highest realms of life and Its Angels. Nothing will ever be able to shake this trust and nobody will ever be able to take it from us. Although our earthly mind is the receiver station into which the wisdom from the Highest flows, this kind of knowledge is of the heart and not the head alone. 

The new faith is based on a deep inner understanding of who we are, where we once came from and one day shall be returning to. Knowing these things with great certainty that is the prize and reward every soul receives from the Universe for patiently enduring whatever our Karma may still have to present us with. A pot of gold like no other awaits us at the end of the rainbow of our evolutionary journey of many lifetimes on the Earth plane and that is the renewed and healed relationship with our Creator. And that brings us the indestructible certainty that God is part of us as much as we are part of God and that thorough this we are one with all life. 

Understanding the spiritual background of life and its processes much better, we appreciate that God’s great plan of life, in which every one of us has their allocated place, has always unfolded and will forever continue to do so. Having learnt about the laws of life helps us to trust implicitly that we shall always be safe and protected, nurtured and cared for, the same as everybody else. This is how what once started as a journey of spiritual infants on the descending arc of exploring the lowest and darkest corners of life in physicality, eventually winds up with us kneeling before the throne of the Highest. Now that we have evolved into a mature and responsible adult of whom the wise ones in charge of us and our world can be proud, they may even allow us to join their ranks by applying for one of their apprenticeships. Who knows?

The faith of the new age is a creed that is no longer of the head and earthbound, the way the old religions were. It is of the heart and belongs to the superconscious realms of life, because it has its foundation in the fact that every human heart is part of the living and beating heart of the whole of Creation. Whichever way one looks at the new faith, what could be more important in anyone’s life than finding it? Our heart is the seat of truth. It knows the answers to all our questions and what is right or wrong. And mine tells me that the unification of all countries and their people, including India and Pakistan’s, will come because it is predestined to be part of the Great Architect’s evolutionary plan for us and our world.
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Healing Our Relationship With God’ 



[*=center]‘All About Faith’ 
 
From ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 21, 2016)

*Earth’s Vibrations Are Changing *

_‘I’ve looked at life from both sides now,_
_From up and down, and still somehow._
_It’s life’s illusions I recall._
_I really don’t know life at all.’_

Joni Mitchell
​ 
In my view, life can only be understood when one learns to peer beneath its surface. To me, everything that ever took place in our world and still does to this day, only begins to make sense when one re-discovers its eternal background, humankind’s true home from where all of us once emerged. May the knowledge that the old prophecies are indeed coming true – even though in unexpected ways – help every one of us on their way back home into the conscious awareness of God’s true nature and our own. I am convinced that our world is not going to perish, because it is written in God’s great plan of life that we ourselves have to save it. The physical aspect of the Earth is bound to vanish in due course, the same as our physical bodies, but our planet’s inner heritage, its spirit and soul, will never be destroyed and neither will ours. 

We ourselves *are *the world and each one of us is an integral and equally important part of it. We do not inhabit this life on our own and for quite some time by now, humankind has been part of the process of transforming our beautiful planet Earth into one of peace and healing that radiates its blessings throughout the whole of Creation. Hand in hand with our Father/Mother Creator and the Angels and with ever increasing speed we and whole world are changing and becoming ever more spiritualised. The Highest Forces of Creation are constantly adjusting and modifying the vibrations of the Earth and all its material aspects are increasingly filling with light. 

Our world is changing so profoundly and in the fullness of time will be such a different place that, if this were happening too suddenly and quickly, none of us would be able to cope at all. The going for a great many at present is tough enough as it is. Whenever world events threaten to overwhelm me, I remind myself that it is a great privilege to be here at this special time of transition from one Age into the next. Therefore, let us not begrudge anything that has to be endured and as joyously as we can each make our contribution towards creating a more peaceful world. It is a great honour to be allowed to take an active part in the building of the New Jerusalem and bringing God’s Eternal Kingdom down to the Earth. So let us not begrudge giving freely and willingly of our best. 

The Age of Aquarius is the age of truth. Now that we have reached it, God’s wisdom and truth are flowing ever more forcefully from the loving heart of the Universe, the Source of all being, into the hearts and souls of those who are open and ready to receive it. And I rejoice that in the new age none of us will ever again be required to believe anything blindly. Naturally, this also applies to my writings. The Bible tells us in John 14:2: ‘In my Father’s house are many rooms [mansions]. If it were not so, I would have told you.’ In the traditional versions of the Scriptures rooms was translated into meaning mansions. However, I prefer the wording of the Lamsa Bible – see the note about it at the end and also my booklist. To me, the word ‘rooms’ comes closer to what the Jesus legend was trying to convey to our world, namely that there are many different levels of existence in our Father/Mother’s house and each one is filled with Its presence, which is love. 

The Father’s house is the heart of the whole of Creation and that indeed has many rooms and therefore plenty of space for every spirit and soul and also for all the belief systems our world ever experienced. We alone can decide which one is still the right one for us or whether our spiritual understanding has already grown beyond the perceptions of religious institutions and organisations. It is true that the answers to all our questions are known within. This is because every human heart is an essential and integral part of the great Universal heart, the dwelling place of our Highest or God Self and that is the only place on this Earth where truthful answers can be found. 

Only when our inner teacher, our intuition, tells us that something is true and right, should we believe whatever anyone presents to us. We neglect this inner voice to our detriment. Every time you hear, see or read something – including this – listen to the responses that come through the world of your feelings, in particular your heart. Things are only true if this part of you says: ‘Yes, this does make sense. It is true!’ Only then take it on board and allow it to penetrate your inner and outer consciousness. 

When you listen to what other people have to say about any given subject, bear in mind that there is no absolute truth, and that everybody’s truth is at least slightly different from any other. Only when your heart murmurs: ‘Yes, this is true!’ then what you have found is part of your truth. Stick to it, no matter what anyone else may say about it, because your inner guidance will never deceive you, lead you astray or let you down.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 25, 2016)

*Of False Prophets And Messiahs*
​ 
For everyone on the spiritual pathway a word of warning may not come amiss and that is: ‘Whatever you do, beware of false prophets and messiahs!’ To this day, they are sure to be encountered by all of us in the form of people who are trying to take us in. The only one hundred percent reliable teacher in the whole wide world dwells inside everybody’s innermost heart and is waiting to be called upon and spring into action. Yet, even in these communications with our inner Master, the living God within, it is essential that we use our discriminatory faculties, so they can be developed to their highest potential.

Sorting the wheat from the chaff is now more important than it ever was before. Do not believe anything or anyone, including me and my writings – not that I would call myself a prophet or messiah, but I am sure you know what I mean – without verifying the information before you with your inner guidance first. In order to do this, whatever you hear or read anywhere, let it flow through the filter of the world of your feelings, especially your heart, as that is the only place in the world where truth dwells. Listen carefully to what it tells you. 

Our inner guru, also known as the living God within, has full access to every bit of wisdom and knowledge that has ever been gathered anywhere in the whole of Creation. S/He is the final authority on recognising and telling us the difference between right and wrong, truths and lies. Learn to listen to this teacher carefully, with love and respect. Test and try it, time and again, and it will amaze you how much it can and will tell and help you, even down to tackling your most mundane tasks. This authority in everybody is waiting to help us understand what is happening in our world, within and without, with ever increasing speed. It is waiting to be called upon to show us how to overcome all our fears and how to transmute our negative thoughts and feelings into positive and constructive ones.

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 3, 2017)

*Guarding Our Tongues*
​ 
The Bible in James 3:1-12 warns: _‘Not many of you should become teachers, my fellow believers, because you know that we who teach will be judged more strictly. We all stumble in many ways. Anyone who is never at fault in what they say is perfect, able to keep their whole body in check._

_‘When we put bits into the mouths of horses to make them obey us, we can turn the whole animal. Or take ships as an example. Although they are so large and are driven by strong winds, they are steered by a very small rudder wherever the pilot wants to go. Likewise, the tongue is a small part of the body, but it makes great boasts. Consider what a great forest is set on fire by a small spark. The tongue also is a fire, a world of evil among the parts of the body. It corrupts the whole body, sets the whole course of one’s life on fire, and is itself set on fire by hell._

_‘All kinds of animals, birds, reptiles and sea creatures are being tamed and have been tamed by mankind, but no human being can tame the tongue. It is a restless evil, full of deadly poison. With the tongue we praise our Lord and Father, and with it we curse human beings, who have been made in God’s likeness. Out of the same mouth come praise and cursing. My brothers and sisters, this should not be. Can both fresh water and salt water flow from the same spring? My brothers and sisters, can a fig tree bear olives, or a grapevine bear figs? Neither can a salt spring produce fresh water.’_

Young and inexperienced souls behave in the manner described in the first part of the above quote, while the wise more highly evolved ones make an effort to take good care of their tongues. They do this because they are aware that the Universal law of cause and effect, also known as the law of Karma, decrees that everything has to return to its source. They appreciate that every thought, word and deed any one of us sends out into our world in some way must find its way back to its sender. That is why wise ones, when they have nothing good to say about someone or something, they shut up and keep quiet. 

As we are sociable and talkative creatures by nature, learning to watch the words we speak and thereby take charge of our tongues is one of the most difficult things we have to tackle on our pathway through life. That is undoubtedly why as early as the Bible’s Old Testament told us in Proverbs 18:21: ‘Death and life are in the power of the tongue. And those who love it shall eat the fruits thereof.’ In ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 2’ White Eagle adds to this: _‘Keep control of your tongue, so that it says no unkind and hurtful thing. Bear in mind the feelings of those to whom you speak and do so gently and thoughtfully, without anger and haste. When you do this, my dear children of the Earth, difficulties fall away, sorrow recedes into the background and you cannot help but become aware of the gentle presence of the Master within you._

_‘We ask you to render a service to yourself and that is holding your tongue. It is one of the hardest tasks that can be asked of you. You ought to see the mists that surround you and your world that is caused by idle chatter. When there is so much of it on the Earth, even the Angels can to nothing but bow their heads, because they are then unable to minister to you. Whenever you are tempted to say: ‘I think or believe so and so. I like this person, but I don’t like that one,’ instead of speaking, be silent and wait and see. If you can also restrain yourself from expressing any foolish opinions about the affairs and the state of your world you will greatly assist the Angels in their work.’_

And then there was the philosopher Socrates, in ancient Greece 469 – 399 BC. He was famous for his great wisdom and therefore only too aware of what kind of damage careless gossiping can do. One day an acquaintance came running up to him excitedly and said: ‘Socrates, do you know what I just heard about one of your students?’ 

‘Wait a moment,’ Socrates replied. ‘Before you tell me I’d like you to pass a little test. It’s called the Triple Filter Test.’ 

‘Triple filter? What does that mean?’

‘Before you talk to me about my student let’s take a moment to run what you’re going to say through some filters. The first one is truth. Are you sure that what you are about to tell me is true?’ 

‘No, I just heard about it.’ 

‘All right,’ replied Socrates. ‘As you don’t really know whether what you have to say is true or not, let’s try the second filter, the one of goodness. Is what you are about to tell me about my student something good?’

‘No, quite the opposite!’

‘Ah! So you want to tell me something bad about someone, even though you’re not certain it’s true?’ 

The man shrugged, a little embarrassed. 

Socrates continued: ‘Well, if what you have to say is meant to be of some use to me, you may still pass the test, because the third filter is usefulness. Is what you want to tell me about my student going to be useful to me?’ 

‘No, not really!’ came the reply.

‘If what you want to tell me is neither true nor good and not even useful, why tell it to me at all?’ asked the sage. 

Deeply ashamed of himself, the man walked away. 

This is but one example of the wisdom for which Socrates was held in such high esteem by his contemporaries. His message is as poignant and valid for us as it was in his time.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Saturn As The Teacher And Rewarder’
[*=center]‘The Power Of Thought’
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 18, 2018)

_*The Age Of Aquarius*_

_*





*_​For quite some time by now, we and our  world have been going through the long awaited spiritual rebirth and the  saviour and redeemer, promised of old, is at last in flesh appearing.  This is happening in a highly surprising and much more beautiful way  than anyone could ever have envisaged in past ages, even in their  wildest dreams. The New Age is with us and as the months and years go  by, it is coming clearer that this is not just some kind of a fad or an  airy-fairy notion that has sprung from the minds of the participants of  the hippy movement. It is a concept that deserves to be taken seriously,  because it demands the fullest attention from each one of us, not  merely from those who are already interested in their own spiritual  progress and that of our whole world.

The Age of Aquarius is an evolutionary    period in the spiritual development of humankind, during which  spiritual   wisdom and truth directly from the Source will flow ever  more strongly   into all human hearts. As pointed out in ‘Healers and  Healing’, the   Bible story of ‘The second coming of Christ’ is an  allegory for this   awakening and rising of the Christ Spirit, the inner  child, in every   human heart.

In my view, those who are hoping that    the Master Jesus will take on another physical form to walk in our midst    as the long promised World Teacher, are going to be disappointed.    Bearing in mind that the story of his life is but a legend that was    created two thousand years ago for the spiritual education of our race,    this is simply not going to happen. But even if he really had walked   the  Earth with us at some point, another appearance would be highly    unlikely. 

During the present evolutionary phase of our world it would be downright    undesirable, as it would distract too many from the fact that the  long   promised coming of the World Teacher is a change of consciousness  and  an  inner experience which every soul finally has to experience on  its  own.  Instead of it, people would continue to search for outside   influences  to show them the way, instead of learning to listen to the   guidance of  their inner teacher, the living God within. 

This indeed is now happening in the most miraculous and unexpected way    by the Christ child coming alive and being born in all human souls. The    World Teacher is none other than our own intuition and the small  still   voice of conscience within that has always been there for us.  When all   have become fully attuned to and are following the guidance  of this,   their very own teacher, there will be peace in our world and  there will   no longer be any need for religions; they will disappear  because they   will then have served the purpose they were created for. 

My jottings are discussions of how the monumental changes that are now    taking place are affecting us all. Helpful new perspectives on all    aspects of life are gradually revealing themselves to us. If you study    the various parts of my life’s work which by now are available here,  you   will soon be able to see this for yourself. The collective    consciousness of our race is opening up and all round there is clear    evidence that an ever stronger awareness of the ‘facts of life’ about    our true nature and eternal reality is emerging. 

With the discovery that life is an    absolute continuum and that there is no death, the limited vision of    Earth life as a one-off thing dissolves. We then realise that one cycle    of life emerges and is born from the previous one. All life is    guided and protected by God and the Angels. Old life-forms that have    outlived their usefulness are removed by them, as all life is inexorably    moving forwards and upwards, and all its participants are evolving   into  ever better and more beautiful forms, as they reach for higher and    highest levels of existence.

Recommended Reading: 
• ‘The Coming World Teacher’
• ‘Enlightenment’
• ‘Healers and Healing’
• ‘The Great Year and the Ages of Humankind’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 23, 2018)

_*There Is No Judgement Day
*_
​ _*




*_​ Nothing in the whole of Creation happens  perchance or is a coincidence, even though on the Earth plane it often  seems that way. Every experience that comes our way serves the wise  higher purpose of teaching us something. If it is not immediately clear  what that might be, it’s up to us to go within and ask our Highest Self,  the wise one within, to help us find the answer. And the more familiar  we become with the spiritual background of life, the clearer we can see  for ourselves that in truth there is no such thing as a judgement day in  the traditional sense.

The Great Father/Mother of all life created each one of us in His/Her  image and perfect. A perfect, whole or holy human being means someone  who has successfully integrated the higher and lower aspects of their  nature, and they are now working peacefully and harmoniously together  for the highest good of all. The archetype of a perfect human being for  each one of us exists in the heartmind of God and we all carry within  the core of our own being, though for a long time only in seed form,  every one of the characteristics and powers of our Divine parents.  Bringing them forth from within is the final aim of every human being,  until we have become their mirror image.

As can be seen from that, each one of us in truth is a young God in the  making. More about this theme later. Learning the wise use of our Divine  characteristics by applying them to everything that comes our way is  the purpose of our earthly education. When we do our best to alleviate  the suffering of everything that exists on our planet, we are bringing a  small part of God’s kingdom onto the Earth. As we grow in wisdom and  understanding, we evolve and Mother Earth is moving forwards and upwards  on the evolutionary spiral of life with us. The more of us walk this  pathway, pursuing the interest of the whole instead of their own, slowly  but surely our world turns into a better place for all. And that’s the  only way the Divine qualities can be developed to their highest  potential and into the wholeness that is in our true parents.

 Each one of us is a special and unique being *, who is loved totally  and unconditionally by our Creator. S/He accepts us the way we are at  any given moment of our evolutionary journey through experiencing the  various levels of life. No-one ever sits in judgement over us. At the  end of each lifetime we return to the world of spirit, where we recover  from the stresses and strains of our latest earthly adventures. As soon  as this has been attended to sufficiently, the time has come for taking  stock and assessing the performances of all our lifetimes, not merely  the most recent one. 

This appraisal is carried out in close co-operation with the wise ones  of the spirit world, who are in charge of us, and with the help of the  Akashic Records * on the etheric level. That’s where a record exists of  every word that was ever spoken, every thought ever thought and every  action that was ever taken, not just by you and me but everyone. We are  responsible for each one of them and in the world of spirit we are  confronted with them when the time for doing so has come. With great  clarity we can then see for ourselves where our weaknesses and strengths  lie, where we have done well, where we failed and need to do better  next time round. These things help us to decide, together with the wise  ones, which lessons are most urgently required for our next lifetime. 

When the death of our physical body has stripped our earthly possessions  and achievements from us and we are once again aware of that which we  always have been, namely spirit and soul, the Akashic Records provide us  with an unfailing mirror of ourselves. Isn’t it a comforting thought  that no-one will ever judge us? And that reminds me of a somewhat  unusual gentleman who was recently introduced to me. Dressed and made up  into a very attractive lady, he confessed that throughout his life he  had wanted to be a woman instead of a man. His lifelong struggle with a  conflict of such severity is sure to have brought him a great deal of  suffering – and therefore, soul growth. 

When he had finished telling me his story, he added: ‘What will God  think of me?’ He was visibly relieved when he heard: ‘You need to become  aware that you yourself are God and that when you return to the world  of spirit, there will be no judgement day at the end of your present  lifetime or ever. However, you will be confronted with yourself – you  will stand before yourself and look at yourself with utter honesty. God  never judges us; no-one does; we ourselves have to do it.’ 

Therefore, whenever difficult decisions have to be made by you, tune  into the world of your feelings and pay attention to the reactions of  your inner guide and teacher. Try to imagine yourself before the mirror  in the spirit world and see how you would then be judging your chosen  course of action. Will you think of it as a good and constructive one or  a negative and destructive one? If the latter, what can you learn from  it? Because God loves us, all our desires are always fulfilled, so that  either way we can learn from the experience and grow. Maybe you need to  do what you have in mind to find out whether it is really what you  wanted and needed. You may be surprised!

Learning to appreciate the value of peace is the most crucial lesson for  humankind at the present time. Those who have already learnt it  sufficiently during their present lifetime and/or previous ones will  have no problems dedicating every bit of all their resources to act as  one of the peacemakers of our world. There is every possibility that  under the protection and guidance of God and the Healing Angels, they  can become a driving force for establishing the Age of Aquarius * on the  Earth and bringing peace to it. To such people applies the Bible’s St.  Matthew 5:9: ‘Blessed are the peacemakers, for they will be called  children of God.’ 

However, not only these particular children of God are meant to make  their contribution towards bringing peace to our world; the same applies  to everybody who is presently taking part in earthly life. Each can  make a valuable contribution simply by conducting their lives in a more  peaceful manner. And that, dear friends, is the only way that healing  can take place and peace eventually come to our world and rule it, for  evermore. 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 30, 2018)

_*The Age Of Aquarius
*_
_*




*_​ The Age of Aquarius * is the age of  rebellion and revolution that will be bringing our world the long  yearned for enlightenment and spiritual freedom. It started approx. 1900  AD  and will continue until around 4,100 AD. Therefore, it has been  with us for quite some time by now. Lo and behold! Humankind’s long  awaited saviour and redeemer, promised of old, is at last in flesh  appearing *. The spiritual rebirth of our race and our world is taking  place right here and now and every one of us is taking part in it. It is  happening in a highly surprising and much more beautiful way than  anyone could ever have envisaged in past ages, even in their wildest  dreams. The Christ spark is waking from its slumber, the Christ child is  born and beginning to develop its Divine characteristics in increasing  numbers of human hearts. 

The deeper we move into the Aquarian Age, the more noticeable effect  this is having on our world. And as the months and years go by, it can  ever more easily be seen that the new age is by no means some kind of a  fad or an airy-fairy notion that has sprung from the minds of the hippy  movement. It is a concept that deserves to be taken seriously and  demands the undivided  attention, not merely of those who are already  interested in their own spiritual progress and that of our whole world,  but everybody. Ever more of us will be  reaching the point of their  spiritual development when spiritual wisdom and truth directly from the  Source are going to flow into their hearts. 

The equally long promised world teacher * is appearing in our midst and  reveals him/herself as none other than the living God within, our inner  teacher or in-tuition, who is the only reliable guru in the whole of  Creation who knows the answers to any kind of question we may care to  ask. Through the small still voice of our conscience this teacher has  always tried to intuitively tell us right from wrong. The English poet  Robert Browning, 1812-1889, knew about it when he wrote: ‘There is an  inmost centre in us all, where truth abides in fullness.’ 

When all have become attuned to and are following the guidance of this,  everyone’s own teacher, there will be peace in our world and no longer  any need for religions. One after the other is in the process of  disappearing for the simple reason that they have served the purpose  they were created for and are no longer required. All my writings are  insights and observations of the monumental changes this is bringing  with it and how helpful new perspectives on all aspects of life are  beginning to reveal themselves to us. 

The collective consciousness of our race is opening up and everywhere  there is an increasing awareness of the ‘facts of life’ about our true  nature and eternal reality. The realisation that each one of us is an  immortal and eternal Divine spark shows us that life is an absolute  continuum and that there is no such thing as death. The limited  perception of our earthly existence as a one-off thing is rapidly  changing into the awareness that one cycle of life emerges from the  previous one. 

Guided and protected by God and the Angels, all life inexorably moves  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life *. We are moving  with and every one of us is slowly but surely evolving into a more  whole and beautiful being who yearns for reaching the experiences of the  higher and highest levels of life. On our way there, everything that  has outlived its usefulness in due course is removed and disappears. 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘The Latter Days Of The Law Or The Second Coming’
•    ‘The Great Balancing Act’
•    ‘The Aquarian Zeitgeist’
•    ‘The Coming World Teacher’
•    ‘All Life Is Evolution’

 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2018)

_*Preparing For The Age Of Aquarius
*_
_*




*_​ The Age of Pisces * prepared us for the  coming of the Aquarian Age *. The Piscean astrological glyph depicts two  fish tied together in the middle by a silver cord. The cord stands for  our small earthly self’s connection with our spirit Highest or God Self  and its soul. The fish represent the human soul in its struggle of  coming to terms with the ravenous and rampant desire nature of its  earthly self and its higher nature. Like these two aspects of our being,  the fish are pulling in opposite directions. One of them wants to swim  upstream and the other one down. 

The upstream fish is our spirit and soul who knows nothing of earthly  concerns and does not understand them. Although this creature cannot  wait to get back to its true home, the oneness with God and all life, it  appreciates that this can only come about through going forward and  swimming upstream. It does so because it contains every bit of wisdom  the earthly self has gathered throughout all its experiences, in its  present lifetime and all previous ones. For as long as this part fails  to understand the purpose of its earthly existence, it has little choice  but pulling in the opposite direction

Pisces is the mutable Water sign that is co-ruled by mighty and  expansive Jupiter and misty, nebulous, dreamy and other-worldly Neptune.  It is the sign of Karma and the soul. The Water signs serve the  development of the world of our feelings and emotions, the soft,  sensitive and vulnerable aspect of our nature, the psyche or soul *. As a  result, the bygone Age of Pisces above all things was an emotionally  supercharged phase in humankind’s development. 

The dominating presence of Jupiter’s and Neptune’s energies provided us  and our world with valuable lessons about the dangers of blindly  following and gullibly swallowing whatever a religious authority sets  before us. That’s why at beginning of the Piscean Age God and the Angels  gave our world a new legend * with the promise that one day a saviour  and redeemer would appear in our midst. This being, half human and half  God, would be paying for all our sins. Those who declare that they  believe in him would go to Heaven when they die, while every  non-believer would have to fry forever in the fires of hell. 

Every word of this legend had to be understood literally and anyone who  said otherwise was a heretic and had to be wiped out like some kind of  dangerous vermin. These beliefs with the passing of time hermetically  sealed this part of our world against the intrusion of truth. The  Aquarian Age is the age of truth that flows directly from the highest  levels of life into all human hearts and souls. What finer preparation  for the coming of this new world could there have been than the Piscean  Age? It would ensure that, when God’s wisdom and truth finally arrived  this way in our world, we would value and treasure it beyond compare. 

It took a long time – well into the Age of Aquarius, to be precise –  before we were allowed to know that Jesus has always represented every  human being. He is a symbol of everyone’s own Christ nature and that  this is the only one who in due course can and will save and redeem us.  Learning to appreciate the value of truth was helped along by the false  belief that life is a one-off thing * and misunderstanding the concept  of free will *. 

Enormous soul growth had been achieved by the end of the Piscean Age and  vast amounts of negative Karma, individually and collectively, had  accumulated. And ever more of us were waking up from their spiritual  slumber and were ready to go in search of truth and deal with their  karmic debts. Only when we become aware of who and what God * truly is  and what kind of relationship we have with our Creator can our search  for Divine wisdom and truth begin. Equipped with the gift of hindsight,  it’s not hard to recognise how these negative aspects of the previous  age prepared us and our world for the coming of the Age of Aquarius, the  sign co-ruled by Saturn and Uranus. 

Saturn is the planet of Karma. It represents Divine nature’s aspect that  acts like a stern and undeviating schoolmaster, whose main task is to  teach all human beings the necessary self-discipline that eventually  leads to complete mastery of every part of our nature, the lowest as  well as the highest. Uranus is the awakener and enlightener, but without  first successfully attending to Saturn’s lessons no soul will ever be  released into the spiritual freedom of the Aquarian Age. The Air signs  Gemini, Libra and Aquarius serve the development of our intellectual  capabilities. Aquarius signals that we are now in the midst of an  evolutionary phase that is ruled by the mind. Learning how to control  the thought processes of our earthly minds * is of the utmost importance  for all of us.

During times spent under the influence of the Piscean * energies we not  only meet and shake hands with our Karma, during the early stages of our  earthly education through deceptions, treacheries and deviousness we  are likely to create a whole new load of it. Finding the earthly plane  of life too harsh and hard to cope with for our soft and sensitive soul,  we may give in to the Piscean escaping tendencies and abuse our  physical body with all kinds of substances that at first help us forget  our misery for a while. 

We could be creating distress and heartache for those around us through  suicide attempts and possibly succeeding, unaware of what kind of  lessons we are preparing for our future lifetimes. It could be as soon  as the next one when these things are sure to return to us and we find  ourselves at the receiving end of the experiences we once handed out to  others. Our karmic debts are paid and the balance of our spiritual bank  book restored, when we patiently whatever comes our way, safe in the  knowledge that we ourselves created the necessity for these experiences  in previous lifetimes.

In keeping with God’s great plan of life the Piscean Age turned into one  of all manner of slaveries and oppression, deception and exploitation,  especially of the religious kind. All of it was carried out in the name  of a God, whose true nature humankind was a long way from understanding.  That’s how our world was taught countless invaluable lessons that were  essential to prepare us for the coming of the Aquarian Age. 

There is plenty of evidence everywhere that under the influence of the  energies of Pluto in Capricorn *, ever more of the deviousness and  deception as well as the corruption they brought us in such rich  measure, like large abscesses are bubbling up and bursting in the  conscious awareness of our world, so they can be cleared away. There  could be no better candidates for teaching us the Aquarian values of  honesty and truthfulness, loyalty and integrity. When one adds to these  ordinary human kindness and decency towards each other and all lifeforms  that share our planet with us, as well as a good dose of common sense,  they will be bringing peace to our world. 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Age Of Pisces’
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘The Great Year And The Ages Of Humankind’
•    ‘What Is Soul?’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘There Is No Death’
•    ‘Free Will’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Creative Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’
•    ‘Is There A God?’
•    ‘The Sun In Pisces’
•    ‘Pluto In Capricorn’
​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 28, 2018)

_*It’s A Puzzlement
*_
​ 




​ If all good people were clever,
And all clever people were good,
The world would be nicer than ever
We thought that it possibly could.

But alas, it is seldom or never
That the two hit it off as they should.
Why is it that all too often
The good are so hard on the clever
And the clever so rude to the good?

The Age of Aquarius is the age of
Friendship and siblinghood with all life. 
It is bringing us the understanding that
Everybody who is taking part in earthly life
Has their own predestined pathway to walk 
And different lessons to learn. 
That’s how the spirit of our time,
The Aquarian Zeitgeist,
Is doing away with the need for
Behaving in the above manner 
Towards anyone.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 9, 2018)

_*The Internet Prayer
*_
​ _*




*_​ Thank you, Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life,
For the beauty and wonder of Your Creation.
Thank you for allowing us all to take part in 
The natural beauty of the planet
You have given into our care,
Our beloved Mother Earth.

Thank you for also providing us with the ideas
For the technical revolution that has been taking place 
In our world for quite some time.
May Your creative ideas continue to inspire all of us,
And especially our scientists and technicians,
So they too can do their share of making our world into
An ever more beautiful and peaceful place
Where all can partake freely and equally in
The gifts that so generously flow from Your abundance.

We thank You for the miracle of the Internet
And the connections it makes possible in seconds
For meeting and getting to know
Like-minded people throughout our whole planet.
Not only they but everyone is our sibling 
In the family of humankind.
We are Your children of the Earth.
Please help all of us to become aware of our true nature,
So that we may tune into Your wisdom and truth 
Until our whole world, including the Internet,
Is filled with Your light and Mother Earth 
Turns into a planet of healing and peace.

Guide and protect us and show us how to use 
All your gifts wisely and especially 
The Internet. Help us to treat it with respect 
And use it for the highest good of all,
As a tool and instrument that brings 
Ever more understanding into our world.
Help us to treat every one of the miracles
Of Your Creation, technical and otherwise,
With the reverence they deserve 
And with love for You, 
The One who brings all things into being
And who has created and constantly re-creates
Us and this splendid world for all to enjoy. 

Guide and protect us and 
Help us to make our contribution towards
Our own salvation and redemption,
Of each other, our world and 
Everything that shares is with us.
Hand in hand with You and the Angels,
In accordance with Your will and wishes,
It shall be so, now and forever.

Amen​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 1, 2018)

_*Transforming All Relationships Into Friendships
*_
_*Part One
*_






​The  Age of Aquarius is the age of friendship and siblinghood with all life  and lifeforms. There is a growing awareness for the need of reaching out  to each other in friendship and peace to all God’s children of the  Earth and for healing every one of our relationships. We are all here to  improve ours and make them work, so that in due course our whole race  recognises the benefits of co-operating and co-existing in peace and  harmony with all lifeforms. Furthermore, if we wish to be released from  the experiences of earthly life and move forward on the evolutionary  spiral into exploring the higher levels of life, it’s essential not to  leave behind any unresolved relationship issues.

This requires  that we transform every one of our relationships, and in particular the  most difficult and traumatic ones, into bonds of siblinghood and  friendship. To prepare us for this particular part of our healing  journey, it is helpful to know that no two human pathways are ever alike  and that every one of us is the Universe’s beloved child of the Earth  and an integral part of God’s Creation. God’s true nature and our own is  love and all of us are equally valuable and loved by our Divine  parents. Each has a right to find a measure of happiness in earthly life  by loving and being loved.

For as long as we still think of  ourselves as nothing but an earthling, our spiritual nature is in need  of awakening. But this can only happen when we have spiritually matured  sufficiently, our energies are right and the moment has come when we  begin to discover the higher purpose and meaning of our existence. When  we grasp the Universal laws to which all life is subject, it becomes  easier to understand why sad and difficult things from time to time have  to come into our life, the same as into everybody else’s. To paraphrase  Nietzsche: ‘Knowing why things are happening to us makes enduring them  easier.’ By the way, ignorance of the Universal laws never protected  anyone against their consequences.

In all their relationships,  whenever a situation has been duly considered from every angle, wise  ones agree to disagree with any opponent and then shake hands to re-seal  the friendship. They are doing this because their inner guidance tells  them that’s the right thing for them to do because of the different  earthly lessons each one of us in their previous lifetimes has taken  part in and those we are attending now. This is how it comes about that  everything in earthly life is a matter of personal perception and that  can vary considerably from one person to another. That no doubt is the  origin of the folk wisdom ‘One person’s meat is another one’s poison’,  i.e. some things that are liked and enjoyed by one person may be  distasteful to another.

Being aware of these things, wise ones  appreciate that it is possible for all participants in any argument to  be right and wrong, at the same time, so that in truth there really is  no point in quarrelling over anything. Therefore, instead of wasting  their time and energy – humankind’s most precious resource on the Earth  plane – on futile disputes, they prefer observing and listening to see  whether anything useful can be gleaned from those who are arguing and  biting each other’s heads off. They believe that with a bit of goodwill  any disagreement can be settled peacefully, simply by accepting each  other’s views, even though they differ. Whenever they are in danger of  getting involved in any kind of dispute, they remind themselves of the  fact that two people can look at exactly the same things and perceive  them in totally different ways.

Our level of spiritual maturity  reveals itself in nothing more clearly than in our ability and  willingness – or otherwise – to agree or disagree with others in times  of conflict. As Nietzsche put it: ‘You have your way and I have mine. As  for the right, correct and only way, forget about it – there isn’t  one.’ But in the final analysis there is only one right way for  everybody and that is by following what our  inner guidance tells us is  right, even though it may not be right for anyone else.

This kind  of maturity has nothing to do with the age of our physical body. It  depends on what types of experiences we have behind us and what we have  learned from them. The degree of our maturity reveals itself in our  understanding of others and the willingness to forgive them and seeking  their forgiveness. It isn’t always enough to be forgiven by others. As  we move along on our healing journey, it does not take long until we  discover that there are many times when it is necessary to forgive  ourselves and that is by no means as easy as it sounds. But, as the  Buddha pointed out: ‘Conquering the desires of our own lower nature is  better than winning a thousand battles. That victory is ours to keep in  all Eternity and can never be taken from us, not by Angels or demons,  Heaven or Hell.’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’
​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 2, 2018)

_*Unlocking The Doors Of Friendship*_

_*




*_​A renewed understanding of our true  nature and the higher purpose and meaning of our earthly existence, as  well as forgiveness in my view are they main keys for unlocking the  doors of friendship. When I reflect on my own lessons of past lifetimes  and the earlier ones of this one, I realise the necessity for finding  forgiveness as well as compassion, love and affection for myself and my  own suffering just as much as for anybody else. As difficult as this  turns out to be at times, it is necessary and it helps bearing in mind  the advice of Alexander the Great: ‘Nothing is impossible for those who  are willing to try.’ When it comes to forgiving others for their  trespasses, it is helpful to know that we cannot change other people,  only ourselves. As Katie Curran Taylor wrote: ‘You cannot change the way  someone else feels if their mind is set or their past has too much of a  hold on them. Until they themselves want to change, you have to let  them be. Be brave, gentle and set yourself free.’ 

To paraphrase Elisabeth Kübler-Ross, Swiss Psychiatrist and Author:  ‘Truly beautiful people are those who have known defeat, suffering,  struggle, loss and who worked their own way through these experiences,  hand in hand with God and the Angels. Out of the depths of the hell of  human suffering they have risen with a fresh appreciation, a sensitivity  and an understanding of life that fills them with compassion,  gentleness and a deep loving empathy with the pain of others. Beautiful  people do not just happen, they can only grow and evolve on the Earth  plane.’ I believe that the happiest people don’t necessarily have the  best of everything. They are happier than others because they realise  that life is a precious gift and their contentment grows from the  ability of making the most of everything the Universe places before  them. 

Aware that we are responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and  actions, I carefully watch what I think, say and do, and am ever mindful  of the wisdom from the Buddha legend: ‘Words have the power to destroy  and heal, and true and kind ones can change and improve our world.’ Lao  Tzu added to this: ‘Kindness in words creates confidence. In thinking it  provides us with profoundness and in giving it brings us love.’  Appreciating that we are all together on the Earth to help each other, I  am happy to follow the Dalai Lama’s suggestion of: ‘Help others  whenever you can. If that’s impossible, at least do not harm them.’ 

Knowing that it takes a long time and many lifetimes to become the  person we would like to be, and this is the case for all human beings,  wise ones don’t allow anything or anybody to stop them from working on  themselves. And when they look back from the evolutionary point they  have presently reached, they realise that the people who once treated  them badly were in truth their best teachers. These people were the ones  who taught them how they do  not wish to be. And so they give thanks  and praise to the love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life  for providing them with the gift of such excellent teachers. 

Yet once in a while, when something or someone has upset them, even wise  ones cannot help getting angry. Being wise never stopped anyone from  feeling that way and that it is their good right to feel angry, just the  same as everybody else. What makes a wise one stand out from less  highly evolved souls is their awareness that this does not give anyone  the right for being violent and cruel. That’s why wise ones look for  creative and constructive outlets for the release of their anger. 

One good way for letting off steam is by writing an angry article,  letter or poem – to themselves. Documents of this nature are not meant  to be kept but destroyed, ideally by incineration in the open air, so  that the anger together with the smoke can be blown away by the wind.  Truly wise ones go one step further by asking the Air elementals to  carry the negative feelings of the present situation, together with  every last shred of the hatred, aggression and anger that has  accumulated down the ages on the Earth plane, into the temple of healing  in the heartmind of the Highest Star and the brightest Light, the  Christ Star, to be uplifted and transmuted into blessing, healing and  harmonising energies for all life. 

A spot of flow-writing by jotting down whatever comes into their mind is  another good way that wise ones can get something of their chests. It  helps them to know that getting angry is not some kind of a shortcoming  on their part, but merely an ordinary aspect of everyone’s character  make-up. Furthermore, they refuse to blame their parents or other  ancestors for any of their negative character traces because they know  that each one of us alone is responsible for who and what we presently  are. The background and circumstances of our present lifetime only  influence us to a certain extent. All of us are responsible for our  character traits, good and bad ones alike, because we ourselves  developed them in previous lifetimes. We bring them with us into each  new earthly sojourn in the hope of finding fresh opportunities for  working on and improving them.

The Divine spark in the collective heart of humankind is stirring from  its slumber and ever more of us are becoming aware that in truth we are  all siblings in the great family of God’s Creation. The Christ love is  born in our world and this is the kind of love that motivates ever more  of us to make their contribution to establishing God’s kingdom on the  Earth. This love does not require more from any one of us than  conducting our lives in peaceful and modest ways that put no unnecessary  strain on Mother Earth’s precious resources. Hopefully this will  encourage others to follow our example. Under the influence of the  spirit of this age, the Aquarian Zeitgeist, human hearts increasingly  feel a desire to reach out in brotherly/sisterly love and friendship to  all lifeforms that share our world with us. 

A deep yearning for peace and harmony to be restored in earthly life  rises from the innermost core of our being into our conscious awareness,  which is accompanied by a desire to give of our best and do all we can  to contribute to the blessing and healing of our world and all its  inhabitants. These things are all signs that the true ‘Second Coming’ or  the ‘Latter Days Of The Law’ are with us and making themselves felt  more and more. So, let’s focus our whole being on love, giving and  receiving it wherever we can. In this way more can be done to help  others than any form of earthly legislation could ever dream to  accomplish, because the power of love without human intervention rights  that which is in disorder and out of harmony. 

As far as the circumstances that still exist anywhere in our world are  concerned, they contain extremely valuable spiritual lessons for  individuals, groups, countries and ultimately the whole of humankind.  The learning gained from these experiences will eventually bring a new  golden age to our planet. Above all others, love is the tool that is  needed to solve all human problems and to heal all relationships by  transmuting them into friendships. The Christ love expresses itself as  honesty and truthfulness in every aspect of our life, and simple human  kindness and friendliness, respect for and tolerance towards each  other’s feelings and points of view.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’ 
•    ‘If I Knew’ 
•    ‘Karma In Families’ 
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’  
•    ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’ 
•    ‘Family Energies’ 
•    ‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’ 
•    ‘The Art Of Forgiveness’

•    ‘The Latter Days Of The Law Or The Second Coming’
•    ‘The New Golden Age Of Plenty’
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’

  From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 19, 2018)

_*The Six-pointed Star - Symbol Of Perfection
*_
​ _*




*_​ The six-pointed star is a symbol of the    perfected human spirit and soul. The upper triangle represents its    Highest or God Self and the lower triangle is its counterpart, the small    earthly self. Perfection in this sense means wholeness. Each time one    of the lower triangles connects with and merges into its upper part,    healing and the sacred marriage between Heaven and Earth takes place.    The two triangles blend into one shining light and another Christ Star    in its own right is born. All who are presently on the Earth plane  are   pioneers of the Aquarian Age. And as soon as the first one of us  is completely reunited with the Source of   our being and has become a  star, everybody else follows in its wake  and  is drawn with it ever  closer to the illumination of the Universal   Christ. No-one knows who  this first one is. It could be you, me or any   one of us. No-one will  ever know apart from the Great Father/Mother   Architect of life who  smiles upon all of us, Its dearly beloved children   of the Earth, in  total and unconditional love.

Following the directions of God and the Angels, received from deep    within the core of their own being, all human souls eventually have to  grow   into their own saviours and redeemers, as well as our whole race  and   world. The only way this can come about is through millions of    individual loving sacrifices that are made by wise ones who unselfishly    serve the needs of those around them, whilst not ignoring their own.    Such wise ones give unstintingly of themselves, i.e. their time and    other resources for the blessing and healing of all life. There is no    need to be afraid of being left behind, because when all life is blessed    and healed, the same happens to us. 

‘So then faith cometh by hearing, and hearing by the word of God,’  the Bible tells us in Romans 10:17. I don’t share this view. Human  history has shown abundantly that faith cannot grow from head knowledge  alone. It only comes from gathering our own experiences by conducting  our lives according to the guidance we receive from the living God  within, our intuition. Following it and witnessing for ourselves that it  really does know the answers to all our questions and never leads us  astray, builds up true and lasting inner faith in the goodness of life  and our Creator’s great wisdom and love that speaks to us as follows:

‘All of you are on the Earth plane to evolve into masters of yourselves,    of the ship of your life and ultimately your destiny. As you know,    masters cannot fall straight from the Heavens. Only through learning and    growing with the help of your own experiences can you grow in   spiritual  wisdom and understanding of life. Through this your   consciousness  expands into the state of mastership, which every soul   has to achieve in  the end. Born in Heaven, a metaphor used in your   world for the highest  levels of life, initially your spirit is but a   tiny spark of Me. From  the safety of My sacred heart every one of you   once began their descent  into life in physicality. Earth is the only   place where each Divine  spark can come alive and make amends for the   damage, pain and suffering  it has caused others and also itself. 

‘Ultimately, all suffering of your world is self-inflicted through    outrageous behaviour in previous lifetimes. Because of your oneness on    the inner level of life, whatever you do to somebody else, with good or    bad intentions, you also do to yourself. The law of Karma, My law,    commands that whatever anyone sends out into My Creation has to return    to its sender, for good and for bad. That’s why all your negative and    destructive thoughts, words and actions in the end find their way back    to you. Their results have to be endured and then made good  by you at    some stage, either in this lifetime or in future ones. 

‘For a long time your earthly self remains unaware of all these things    and suffers intensely from – unbeknown to itself – the results of its    own actions. When the going on the Earth plane gets particularly rough,    the memories of your soul awake and start nudging you, it’s earthly    counterpart, and reminds you of your true nature and home. Its yearning    causes the Divine qualities of compassion and love to stir in your   human  heart. My spark within you wakes from its slumbers, comes alive   and  over time slowly but surely grows into a small flame. 

‘Through loving service in countless lifetimes on the Earth plane the  flame unites itself with the sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun,  and gradually develops into an ever more radiant blaze. It’s heat is  capable of burning away the accumulated emotional/spiritual dross of  many lifetimes that has accumulated in your own consciousness and that  of your whole world. Constantly working hand in hand with the Angels and  Me, in this process each one of you eventually turns into a Master and a  Christed one in their own right. Only by becoming ever more simple can  you hope to achieve this. Yet, this should not lead you into  recklessness. Simplicity is the purity and beauty of a loving heart that  feels tenderness towards all life, including itself and its own  problems. It means being good friends with everything that you encounter  and not afraid to simply be the kind and loving self you truly are. I  bless you all, each one.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Sun In Cancer’
 •   ‘The Sun’
 •    ‘The Moon’
•    ‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’
•    ‘The Truth About Parents’
•    ‘About Children’
•    ‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’
​
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 20, 2018)

_*The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age
*_ 
_*The Story Of The Risen Christ*_






​Life in the whole of Creation and  therefore also in us has two aspects. They consist of streams or forces  of positive and negative, wisdom and ignorance, light and darkness,  spirit and soul, Highest Self and lower earthly self, the highest and  lowest characteristics, the best and the worst. Spirit and soul are  reaching ever onwards and upwards to the highest levels of existence.  Their counterpoint and polar opposition is the small earthly self with  the limited perceptions of its reasoning and logical, cold and  calculating capacities of its earthly mind.

This mind is part of our physical body  and initially, for the simple reason that it does not yet know any  better, it makes every effort to drag us down to Earth and hold us there  for as long as it possibly can. But no matter how hard it tries, in the  fullness of time the Divine spark in everybody’s small self begins to  stir from its spiritual slumber and the lower self becomes aware of its  true nature and origin. The Christ child is born and awakens in us the  desire to become a better person than we have been in the past. As with  each passing day we bring forth a bit more of our best and highest  qualities, the child grows and our Christ nature develops. Through this  the characteristics of our lower nature fade ever more into the  background of our consciousness. This continues until they have gone  from our conscious awareness for good and are no longer troubling us.  When this has happened on all levels of our being, we have indeed become  a true child of God, in a way a Jesus in our own right.

Initially, however, there is a conflict between the upper and lower of  our nature. Resolving it is the most essential part of the process of  everybody’s own individual spiritual unfolding, which is constantly  taking place within the greater context of the Great Architect of life’s  evolutionary plan for all life. The central figure of the Jesus story  is an illustration of the duality of our nature and represents both  parts. The man hanging and dying on the cross is a symbol of our lower  earthly self, and the Christ Spirit who rises from the corpse into the  heavenly fields, stands for the immortal and eternal aspect of our  being. 

With the help of our spirit self each one of us will eventually be able  to lift ourselves above the trouble and strife of Earth life and we  shall no longer have any difficulties perceiving the greater picture.  Those who thus fly on the wings of the spiritual wisdom and  understanding provided by their Highest Self, the Christ Spirit and the  living God within, whose symbol is Jesus, are intuitively aware that in  spite of the things that are still happening in our world, life is  always unfolding as it should. 

There is no doubt in my mind that,  if the man Jesus had ever existed on  this plane of life, he would have been but one of the many  sons/daughters of the Divine, God’s children of the Earth, just the same  as any one of us – no more and no less. After all, that’s what each one  of is, if only at present in seedform. I believe that the Jesus story  from its first appearance has been a legend and a metaphor. To me, it is  a navigational aid to help all of us to steer the boat of our lives  through the ocean of our race’s spiritual development. Its waters were  severely muddied by the false belief that the tale should be understood  literally. However, at our entry into the Aquarian Age the mud is swept  away. The time has come for making our peace with the endless amounts of  suffering and pain the patriarchy inflicted upon us and our world with  its powerseeking and warmongering. This is made easier through the  understanding that these things also once were necessary for our race’s  development and its masculine force. 

When I tried to explain this to someone the other day, the person  responded by asking me whether I have something against Jesus. This most  certainly is not the case and I am sorry if any part of my writings  ever created such an impression, as this could not be further from the  truth. How could I object to someone who – to me – is but an idea, a  metaphor and a symbolism that represents the human Christ nature, the  highest and noblest part of all human souls? I am well aware that every  one of us contains it, wherever on the evolutionary spiral of life  anyone may presently be and whatever level of awareness they have  reached. And I do believe that developing this aspect of our nature is  the only one in the whole of Creation who can and will save and redeem  us and our world. 

Knowing this, who would not be willing to do their best to nurture and  develop this aspect of their being and through this make their  contribution towards creating a better and more peaceful world for all  of us? Knowing this, who would refuse to kneel in adoration and worship  before the highest and holiest? We then no longer bend our knees before a  dead man hanging on a cross, who only ever existed in someone’s  imagination in the distant past, but in front of the living God within  and that in everybody, including you and me. Although in young and  inexperienced souls the Christ nature is but a seed, it most certainly  is there, never doubt that.

Who can help loving and adoring something or someone who represents a  symbol which is good, right and beautiful in us, whether it comes under  the name of Jesus or whatever else? The best thing about it is that you  don’t have to be a Christian for this kind of worship. Being one may  turn out to be hindrance. It certainly will for as long as you believe  Jesus to be a historical figure, who once walked in our midst and who  will one day reappear on the Earth, to save and redeem humankind. Mind  you, only those who believe that he once really existed. 

For as long as people remain trapped in the literalist version of the  Jesus story, they will be unable to recognise what he truly stands for,  and that will make genuine spiritual progress hard to come by. I believe  that those who to this day insist on taking every word of the Bible  literally, will eventually realise that this is not the case. There is  no need to be disappointed about this, because behind the surface words  of the sacred book waiting to be discovered is an immensely rich store  of legends and fables, myths and metaphors filled with hidden esoteric  meanings. 

Although I believe that there never was a man by the name of Jesus, I  would not dream of falling out with what he represents because the  truths hidden behind his image are eternal and of the greatest value for  us and our whole world. Would I otherwise, for more than twenty years,  have had an 18 x 24 cm copy of a photograph of Jesus as the risen Christ  on the wall in front of my desk? See the image at the beginning of this  chapter, which once came into being with the help of Sathya Sai Baba,  1926-2011, the much loved Indian spiritual teacher. You can read more  about this by following this link: ‘The Risen Christ Photo’.  

A devout Christian lady presented a copy of the shroud of Tourine  picture of Jesus to Sai Baba, and asked him to bless it. Sai Baba  refused to oblige. The essence of the lady’s report about this encounter  is: ‘When shall we Christians take Jesus off the cross and place him in  his proper place? It has been said of the cross: ‘Let the longer piece  of the cross represent God’s Will and the shorter piece ours. If you lay  the two pieces side by side, parallel to each other, there no longer is  a cross. It is only created when our will conflicts with God’s will,  for as long we have not yet learnt how to say: ‘Thy Will be done, Great  Spirit’. If our will acquiesces with God’s will, there is no cross. The  way to take it down is to always accept gladly and lovingly whatever  trial, pain or loss comes our way, surrendering our ego to God and  accepting that it comes to us for a high and wise purpose, which is  teaching us something.’ 

The man in the picture is the one who communicates with you through me.  Therefore, you could say that it’s Jesus who is using me as his channel –  if he had ever existed. Be that as it may, the man is dear to my heart  because he provides me with an image of that which is invisible and yet  the most high and noble and valuable part in all of us. Isn’t that a  miracle and a wonder in itself? When all of us have become aware of who  and what the man represents, will there be anyone left who refuses to  worship and adore him for what he truly represents? 

Why would I have something against someone or something who never  existed? How could anyone who has become aware that in truth the man is a  symbol of everybody’s own inner Christ nature, fail to love him?  Sometimes when I gaze at the picture, the man’s eyes look straight into  mine and I sense a deep and profound sadness that flows from him to me  and threatens to overwhelm me. Could this be because so many to this day  will still not take him off the cross and give him his rightful place  as a legend, even though he really is waiting to come alive, but can  only do so through everybody’s own heart awakening and understanding his  true nature and our own?

When at last we have woken up to the realisation what Jesus truly  represents, we can see for ourselves that churches and temples could  never be his abode and contain him, because his only rightful dwelling  place is humankind’s hearts and souls. Looking around our world it  frequently appears as if this were by no means the case. Yet, the Christ  Spirit is there in all of us, though merely as a seed in the early  stages of our earthly development. This seed is waiting to be planted,  watered and nourished, so it can grow into a sturdy and healthy tree  that bears rich fruit to nurture the hungry and give shade to those  distressed by the heat of Earth life. Never forget that from small  acorns big oak trees grow.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 22, 2018)

_*Flying Into The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age
*_






​ The belief that every word of the Jesus  story as well as the rest of the Bible is true and should strictly be  understood literally is in sharp contrast when one embarks on the  adventure of understanding that the tale in truth is but a myth and a  legend. It becomes clearly visible that behind many of its words deep  wisdom and truth are hidden. They are making it easy to recognise with  how much the tale was composed with a deep and abiding love and  compassion, kindness and caring for us, God’s human children of the  Earth. It fully does justice to the suffering each one of us has to  endure, before we are finally on our way back home into the conscious  awareness of our origin and true home. 

I wonder what the Jesus story, when taken literally, has to offer its  readers, apart from the admiration for the feats of a superhuman man,  believed to be half human and half God. At the time of writing this  tale, it was too early to reveal that the same powers are lying dormant  in each and every one of us. It soon becomes obvious that the figure of  the man Jesus is meant to represent each and every one of us, one  returns to dealing with the tale as a legend. The powers the man  possesses then clearly are indication of the hidden capabilities we all  carry within, once we have learned to walk hand in hand with God and the  Angels. 

The Jesus myth drives home the point that without their help nothing can  happen on the Earth plane. For example in St. John 14:10-11 it tells  us: ‘Don’t you believe that I am in the Father, and that the Father is  in me? The words I say to you I do not speak on my own authority.  Rather, it is the Father, living in me, who is doing his work.’ And in  John 5:30: ‘By myself I can do nothing. I judge only as I hear, and my  judgment is just, for I seek not to please myself but him who sent me.’ I  believe that the whole story is a pointer to the glorious future and  our race’s so far only fractionally fulfilled potentialities, when our  present developmental phase is complete and we shall be allowed to move  on. Glory be to that prospect!

This somehow reminds me of a lady, a born again Christian, who had been  reading some of my observations and insights into the esoteric truth  behind many of the Bible’s teachings. We met about twenty years ago and  she gave me a Bible for Christmas. All of it happened long before the  idea for calling my writings ‘The Random Jottings of a Stargazer’ came  to me intuitively and before any part of my work was published on the  worldwide web. The lady accompanied her gift by telling me that she was  praying that the truth about Jesus should be revealed to me. It seems  that her prayers were answered, though in a markedly different manner  from the one I imagine she was hoping for. 

Who knows? Bearing in mind that what we send out into the world does  return to us, maybe her prayer has rebounded and by now has brought also  to her a better understanding of the meaning of the life story of  Jesus, the Christed one. How could anyone not rejoice at the thought  that the Age of Pisces is over and the possibly saddest chapter in the  evolution of our race is closing? With this, the curtain of the lack of  knowledge about the duality of our nature and existence is lifting and  allowing us occasional glimpses into the greater freedom of the Aquarian  Age. Being aware of these things, who would not be more than happy to  make a genuine and heart-felt contribution towards bringing God’s  kingdom down to the Earth and establishing its sovereignty in our world?  

What could be more beautiful and exhilarating for human souls in earthly  life than an expansion of inner vision and consciousness that can only  come to us through a deepening grasp of God’s true nature and our own?  It baffles me why so many Christians, to this day, want to deny  themselves this most wondrous experience. An open mind is the greatest  gift our Creator can bestow upon any one of us. Those who are willing to  keep theirs open and make an effort to remain in touch with their inner  guidance at all times, have no difficulties telling a truth from a lie  and partaking of the new spiritual knowledge that is now coming our way.  

Ah well, you can but lead a horse to the water. . . Oh yes, when the  horse is ready, it will drink and that only too happily. Their inner  guidance will soon let them know whether I speak the truth when I say  that the one who is writing through me is the Universal Christ and not  Jesus. The former is eternal, omniscient and omnipresent. The latter is  none of these things and never was or will be. 

As far as getting to know our Christ nature is concerned, there is no  need for following any kind of belief system. Like any great idea, it’s  all very simple. Handing our whole being over to God and the Angels and  serving them to the best of our ability is the only thing we have to do  is to. Bringing forth the best that is within us and in any given moment  endeavouring to be the kindest, most tolerant and loving person we can  possibly be to my mind is not difficult, because that is our Christ  nature and the only way we can be true to it. 

Living this way gradually empowers us to save and redeem not only  ourselves, but our whole world. The only equipment required for this  pathway is the knowledge of who we truly are and that a high and holy  destiny is in store for each one of us. From the point of becoming aware  of this, the experiences of our own life are going to teach us to trust  the presence of God and the Angels. This is the only reliable way of  learning that they truly never leave us and can be utterly relied upon  to guide and protect us. They are sure to assist us with carrying out  the special mission we have come to fulfil in this lifetime, whilst  doing their share of it.

_*




*_​ All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I trust God’s great plan of life
And my own within it. 
Therefore:
I cannot lose what is my own and 
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come and
Whatever goes does not belong to me.

Only what I am has power
And everything that’s rightfully mine
Is constantly drawn to me and 
Will appear at the right moment.
Knowing this, I give up 
All personal struggle and ambition.
I let go and trust the inner guidance 
Of my Highest Self and the Universal Forces
To show me the way and 
Run my life for me.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Lord’s Prayer – A Healing Mantra For The New Age’
•    ‘Creating Abundance’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Guarding Our Tongues’
•    ‘On The Soul Level We Are All Christians’
•    ‘You Are Special’
​ 
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

​ * * * ​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 30, 2018)

_*The Art Of Listening 
*_
​ _*




*_​ O Great White Spirit, 
Father/Mother of all life, 
Teach me the art of listening:
To my nearest and dearest,
My family and friends, 
Neighbours and co-workers.
Help me to become ever more aware that,
No matter what words anyone uses,
The underlying message always is:
‘Listen to me, accept and love me,
As the person I truly am.’

Teach me to listen, Great Spirit,
Also to those who are far from me:
To the pleas of the lost and lonely,
The frightened and forgotten,
And to the cries of all
Who are anguished in other ways.

Teach me to listen, Great Spirit,
To my own deepest, innermost needs.
Help me to trust that 
The small still voice of conscience
That speaks to me from the depths of my heart, 
Is the voice of Your wisdom and truth.

Teach me to listen within, Great Spirit,
To the sound of Your beloved voice,
In times of being busy or bored,
Of certainty and doubt,
Noise and silence.

Teach all of us to listen, Great Spirit,
Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us.
Because the earthly education of many 
Is presently drawing to its close,
Please help us to resolve
All outstanding issues between people,
So that every one of our relationships 
Can be transformed into a friendship,
So that we are ready when our final departure 
From this plane of life has come
And You and the Angels are guiding us on
To lessons of a higher nature. 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 31, 2018)

_*The Great Cover-Up
*_
​ 




​ Extracts from ‘The Jesus Mysteries – Was the Original Jesus a Pagan God?’ by Timothy Freke and Peter Gandy​ Our new account of the origins of  Christianity only seemed improbable because it contradicted the received  view. As we pushed further with our research, the traditional picture  began to completely unravel all around us. We found ourselves embroiled  in a world of schism and power struggles, of forged documents and false  identities, of letters that had been edited and added to, and of the  wholesale destruction of historical evidence. We focused forensically on  the few facts we could be confident of, as if we were detectives on the  verge of cracking a sensational ‘whodunnit’, or perhaps more accurately  as if we were uncovering an ancient and unacknowledged miscarriage of  justice. For, time and again, when we critically examined what genuine  evidence remained, we found that the history of Christianity bequeathed  to us by the Roman Church was a gross distortion of the truth. Actually  the evidence completely endorsed the Jesus Mysteries Thesis! It was  becoming increasingly obvious that we had been deliberately deceived,  that the Gnostics were indeed the original Christians, and that their  anarchic mysticism had been hijacked by an authoritarian institution  which had created from it a dogmatic religion – and then brutally  enforced the greatest cover-up in history.

One of the major players in this cover-up operation was a character  called Eusebius who, at the beginning of the fourth century, compiled  from legends, fabrications and his own imagination the only early  history of Christianity that still exists today. All subsequent  histories have been forced to base themselves on Eusebius’ dubious  claims, because there has been little other information to draw on. All  those with a different perspective on Christianity were branded as  heretics and eradicated. In this way falsehoods compiled in the fourth  century have come down to us as established facts.

Eusebius was employed by the Roman Emperor Constantine, who made  Christianity the state religion of the Empire and gave Literalist  Christianity the power it needed to begin the final eradication of  Paganism and Gnosticism. Constantine wanted ‘one God, one religion’ to  consolidate his claim of ‘one Empire, one Emperor’. He oversaw the  creation of the Nicene creed – the article of faith repeated in churches  to this day – and Christians who refused to assent to this creed were  banished from the Empire or otherwise silenced.

This ‘Christian’ Emperor then returned home from Nicaea and had his wife  suffocated and his son murdered. He deliberately remained unbaptised  until his deathbed so that he could continue his atrocities and still  receive forgiveness of sins and a guaranteed place in heaven by being  baptised at the last moment. Although he had his ‘spin doctor’ Eusebius  compose a suitably obsequious biography for him, he was actually a  monster – just like many Roman Emperors before him. Is it really at all  surprising that a ‘history’ of the origins of Christianity created by an  employee in the service of a Roman tyrant should turn out to be a pack  of lies?

Elaine Pagels, one of the foremost academic authorities on early  Christianity, writes: ‘It is the winners who write history – their way.  No wonder, then, that the traditional accounts of the origins of  Christianity first defined the terms (naming themselves ‘orthodox’ and  their opponents ‘heretics’); then they proceeded to demonstrate – at  least to their own satisfaction – that their triumph was historically  inevitable, or, in religious terms, ‘guided by the Holy Spirit’. But the  discoveries [of the Gnostic gospels] at Nag Hammadi reopen fundamental  questions."

History is indeed written by the victors. The creation of an appropriate  history has always been part of the arsenal of political manipulation.  The Roman Church created a history of the triumph of Literalist  Christianity in much the same partisan way that, two millennia later,  Hollywood created tales of ‘cowboys and Indians’ to relate ‘how the West  was won’ not ‘how the West was lost’. History is not simply related, it  is created. Ideally, the motivation is to explain historical evidence  and come to an accurate understanding of how the present has been  created by the past. All too often, however, it is simply to glorify and  justify the status quo. Such histories conceal as much as they reveal.

To dare to question a received history is not easy. It is difficult to  believe that something which you have been told is true from childhood  could actually be a product of falsification and fantasy. It must have  been hard for those Russians brought up on tales of kindly ‘Uncle Joe’  Stalin to accept that he was actually responsible for the deaths of  millions. It must have strained credibility when those opposing his  regime claimed that he had in fact murdered litany of the heroes of the  Russian revolution. It must have seemed ridiculous when they asserted  that he had even had the images of his rivals removed from photographs  and Completely fabricated historical events. Yet all these things are  true.

It is easy to believe that something must be true because everyone else  believes it. But the truth often only comes to light by daring to  question the unquestionable, by doubting nations which are so commonly  believed that they are taken for granted. The Jesus Mysteries Thesis is  the product of such an openness of mind. When it first occurred to us,  it seemed absurd and impossible. Now it seems obvious and ordinary. The  Vatican was constructed on the site of an ancient Pagan sanctuary  because the new is always built upon the old. In the same way  Christianity itself has as its foundations the Pagan spirituality that  preceded it. What is more plausible than to posit the gradual evolution  of spiritual ideas, with Christianity emerging from the ancient Pagan  Mysteries in a seamless historical continuum? It is only because the  conventional history has been so widely believed for so long that this  idea could be seen as heretical and shocking. 
* * *

_*Recovering Mystical Christianity
*_​ As the final pieces of the puzzle were  falling into place, we came across a small picture tucked away in the  appendices of an old academic book. It was a drawing of a third-century  CE amulet. We have used it as the cover of this book. It shows a  crucified figure which most people would immediately recognise as Jesus.  Yet the Greek words name the figure ‘Orpheus Bacchus’, one of the  pseudonyms of Osiris-Dionysus. To the author of the book in which we  found the picture, this amulet was an anomaly. Who could it have  possibly belonged to? Was it a crucified Pagan deity or some sort of  Gnostic synthesis of Paganism and Christianity? Either way it was deeply  puzzling. For us, however, this amulet was perfectly understandable. It  was an unexpected confirmation of the Jesus Mysteries Thesis. The image  could be that of either Jesus or Osiris-Dionysus. To the initiated,  these were both names for essentially the same figure.

The ‘chance’ discovery of this amulet made us feel as though the  Universe itself was encouraging us to make our findings public. In  different ways the Jesus Mysteries Thesis has been proposed by mystics  and scholars for centuries, but has always ended up being ignored. It  now felt like an idea whose moment had come. We did, however, have  misgivings about writing this book. We knew that it would inevitably  upset certain Christians, something which we had no desire to do.  Certainly it has been hard to be constantly surrounded by lies and  injustices without experiencing a certain amount of outrage at the  negative misrepresentation of the Gnostics, and to have become aware of  the great riches of Pagan culture without feeling grief that they were  so wantonly destroyed. Yet we do not have some sort of anti-Christian  agenda. Far from it.

Those who have read our other works will know that our interest is not  in further division, but in acknowledging the unity that lies at the  heart of all spiritual traditions – and this present book is no  exception. Early Literalist Christians mistakenly believed that the  Jesus story was different from other stories of Osiris-Dionysus because  Jesus alone had been a historical rather than a mythical figure. This  has left Christians feeling that their faith is in opposition to all  others – which it is not. We hope that by understanding its true origins  in the ongoing evolution of a universal human spirituality,  Christianity may be able to free itself from this self-imposed  isolation.

While the Jesus Mysteries Thesis clearly rewrites history, we do not see  it as undermining the Christian faith, but as suggesting that  Christianity is in fact richer than we previously imagined. The Jesus  story is a perennial myth with the power to impart the saving Gnosis  which can transform each one of us into a Christ, not merely a history  of events that happened to someone else 2,000 years ago. Belief in the  Jesus story was originally the first step in Christian spirituality –  the Outer Mysteries. Its significance was to be explained by an  enlightened teacher when the seeker was spiritually ripe. These Inner  Mysteries imparted a mystical knowledge of God beyond mere belief in  dogmas. 

Although many inspired Christian mystics throughout history have  intuitively seen through to this deeper symbolic level of understanding,  as a culture we have inherited only the Outer Mysteries of  Christianity. We have kept the form, but lost the meaning. Our hope is  that this book can play some small part in reclaiming the true mystical  Christian inheritance.

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘I Am The I Am’
•    ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

​* * * ​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 1, 2018)

_*Pluto In Sagittarius
*_
​ 




​ Apart from observing the trends of how a  particular planet influences all life on the Earth plane, I am not  interested in using astrology for predicting the future, as to my mind  that is nothing short of fortunetelling. However, equipped with the gift  of hindsight, it is good to watch how life on the Earth unfolds and to  see for ourselves how we and our world are steered and guided by the  loving hands of the Highest. In this way it reveals Its presence to us  quite clearly and gives us visible evidence of the fact that we and our  world have always rested safely in Its loving embrace and forever will  be taken care of. What more could anyone want?

Furthermore, astrology is unequalled as a lifehelp and a tool for  getting to know ourselves and our predestined pathway, as it is written  in the great book of life for our present lifetime. What lies beyond we  shall see when we get there. The Divine science also provides us  earthlings with a magnificent instrument for interpreting the Cosmic  dance of the planets, as they move through space and time, guided by the  loving hand of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. 

Astrology allows us to study and take a more conscious part in the ever  unfolding of the Great Plan of Life, lovingly designed, brought into  being and steered by the will and the power of the Father and the love  and wisdom of the Mother, His feminine counterpart. If there is anything  in this world more sacred and holy than this, please tell me about it,  so I too can take part in it and others with me.

I find it endlessly fascinating to watch how most people react to the  energies and lessons of their Sun sign, ‘their stars’. This seems to  express itself particularly strongly in those who know nothing about  what is commonly known as ‘The Stars’. A striking example of this came  my way when Pluto moved into Sagittarius in November 1995. I lived in  the Republic of Ireland at that time and as soon as the Sun moved into  Scorpio, Pluto’s own sign, a Renew program of the international Catholic  Church organisation reached our small local diocese in the West of  Ireland. By the way, I am not a Catholic. I am a free spirit and will  forever be devoted to serving the wisdom of the Highest with all that I  have and am. To paraphrase St. Francis of Assisi’s words: ‘O Great  Mother of all life,  of Your peace, Your wisdom, love and truth.’  

Scorpio is the sign of transformation and regeneration like birth, death  and subsequent re-birth. When the Sun is in Scorpio, all of nature goes  through what looks like death, but only on the outer surface of life.  In truth, this time is no more than a preparation for the rebirth that  without fail comes every spring. Through Mother Earth we are shown that  every death that takes place in her loving embrace, for all lifeforms,  is but a transformation into different states of life.

The planet Pluto is associated with major changes or developments that  frequently come about through destruction and eventual rebirth. The sign  Sagittarius is associated with religion, philosophy, the law,  education, publishing, politics, faith, idealism and also long distance  travelling. Some of the Pluto in Sagittarius periods of the past were  dominated by significant religious/philosophical upheavals, explorations  and renewals. 

Apparently it was during times like these that the legend of Jesus as a  public figure first appeared. Much later it led to the events that moved  Martin Luther, 1483-1546, the German Catholic monk who became the  father of the Protestant Reformation movement, to posting his theses to  the door of the castle church in Wittenberg, Germany. This was Luther’s  way of speaking up and rebelling against the greed, profiteering and  corruption of the Catholic Church in Rome.

Over the ages, Pluto in Sagittarius also  brought about many watershed moments in science and technology as well  as the political thinking of our world. One of them was the development  of the first modern printing machine, the Gutenberg Press. Through this  it became possible, for the first time in humankind’s history, to print  and distribute pamphlets in vast numbers that spread Luther’s ideas to  all corners of the regions that were later to become Germany and beyond  to the rest of Europe. Luther’s translation of the Bible into the  colloquial German of its day was also published. For the first time ever  ordinary mortals could read or hear – not many could read and write in  those days – the words that were believed to be of God. In ‘Light And  Darkness’ you can read more about this by clicking on the corresponding  link at the end of this chapter. 

Together with Mars, Pluto is the planetary ruler of Scorpio. Pluto was  the God of the Underworld of the ancients and to this day the energies  of this planet are responsible for transformations and regenerations,  death, birth and rebirth. Sagittarius is  the sign of Higher  Consciousness and higher education, including the vast realm of  religions and philosophical beliefs, as well as faith, trust and hope.  For us and our world Pluto’s move into Sagittarius heralded the renewal  and rebirth of all matters related to these topics. 

Pluto’s energies have a cleansing and purifying effect and with  hindsight it is particularly interesting to observe how much this  already has achieved in our world. For example, in the course of Pluto’s  transit through Sagittarius ground-breaking books appeared like ‘The  Jesus Mysteries’, first published in 1999. It was followed in 2001 by  ‘Jesus and the Lost Goddess’. You can read more about these books by  following the relevant link below. 

As Pluto is the slowest moving planet of all, as well as the one that  most profoundly affects us on the deepest, innermost levels, much more  of the same nature can be expected, depending through which sign the  planet moves. By now, Pluto is transiting Capricorn, Saturn’s own sign.  You can read about the effects this is having in our world by following  the matching link below.

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Light And Darkness’
•     ‘Pluto In Capricorn’
•    'Further Reading From My Bookshelf’
​ 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 3, 2018)

_*The Homecoming
*_
​ _*




*_
​ The Age of Aquarius is bringing us and our world
The long awaited spiritual homecoming.
It’s a time for leaving behind the false beliefs, 
Superstitions and prejudices of the past.
By gazing deeply into the roots of our being,
Where we have come from and 
Now are in the process of returning to,
We are discovering the true purpose 
Of our earthly existence and the higher meaning
The periods that lie between these two events have served.
To perceive life with a clearer vision
And gain the higher perspective,
It is necessary to peer beyond the end of our nose
Into the spiritual background of life, 
Where everything that happens in earthly life
And truly matters is brought into being. 

What we are presently finding is faith, not ‘a faith’. 
That would merely be like another religion.
The new faith is something much more 
Basic and profound than any belief system
Our world could ever hope to be.
It is not a belief but a deep inner feeling
Of knowing and trusting that cannot 
Be shaken or taken away by anyone or anything,
Because it is based on the spiritual knowledge 
The Universe is helping us to find
Along the pathway of our life.
This provides us with the kind of faith
That trusts beyond any shadow of a doubt 
That we always have been and forever shall be safe
In the loving hands of God and the Angels. 

The new age brings us faith in the true meaning of the word,
Because we know from our own experiences 
That in truth there is nothing for us to be afraid of 
And that there is every reason for trusting the 
Universe’s intentions that are based the infinite goodness of life.
This steadfastness of heart grows in us from the knowledge 
That the Universal forces have always brought us 
Whatever we truly needed 
And that it will forever continue to do so.
The new faith is not something anyone can give us.
It can only grow organically within each one of us,
From their own experiences.

All together let’s fly on the mighty wings 
Of God’s spiritual wisdom and truth
That’s now flowing ever more powerfully
Into every heart and soul and that of our whole world.
The knowledge we are finding is the tool we need 
To release ourselves, each other and our whole world
From the suffering of earthly life
Into the greater freedom of the Aquarian Age
The freedom of knowing the truth.
Those who unselfishly giving of their best,
Are creating ever more positive Karma,
For themselves and our world, 
Doing their share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth,
So that in the end nothing negative and destructive 
Can return and touch us any more.

Peace be with us and our world,
Now and forever.
Amen​ 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 4, 2018)

_*Healing The Conflicts Between Nations*_

_*




*_​The Age of Aquarius is bringing many  opportunities for the healing of every one of the conflicts that to this  day are disturbing the peace and harmony of our world. This applies as  much to private conflicts as to national and international ones. Among  the longest standing ones is the quarrel between India and Pakistan. But  before we take a closer look at this situation, I would like to draw  your attention to a video from another part of my jottings in the  chapter ‘The Bird Of Paradise’: ‘Closing The India And Pakistan Border’
​Our friends and helpers in the world of  light recommend that we should at all times look for the humorous side  of things. The following is the essence of a White Eagle teaching that  appeared in ‘The Spontaneous Joy Of The Spirit’ Stella Polaris Aug/Sept  2011: ‘If you do not wish to remain chained to the heaviness of the  Earth atmosphere, do not be too serious and solemn in your approach to  life. Be very still and quiet, but also have the joy of the spirit  singing within you and the spirit’s laughter on your faces and in your  hearts. We, your spirit guides in the world of light, have a sense of  humour and nothing gives us greater pleasure than witnessing the joy of  the spirit bubbling in you. We encourage you to be happy with your lot  in life and to develop a zest for living that is based on knowing that  whatever happens in your world is part of God’s great plan of life for  humankind, that it is there for wise higher reasons and therefore  right.’

Following this advice and having first enjoyed the humorous side of the  video, we shall now reflect on the sad and serious side which the  changing of the border guards between India and Pakistan represents. My  reflections are based on the observations of an Indian friend, who  responded to a recent sharing of the above video with my worldwide  circle of friends and spiritual family. 

My friend’s insights have been woven into my notes. He began with: ‘I  feel the need to share with you some of my thoughts and reflections on  the strange state of affairs that for such a long time has existed  between India and Pakistan. In my view this conflict was created quite  needlessly by the egos of the people who took charge of the two  countries and their demands when their nations gained their  independence. One cannot help wondering why both sides refuse to give in  and surrender – to peace maybe? To the small earthly self’s ego the  word ‘peace’ can be as disguising, meaningless and therefore dangerous  one as the word ‘war’. So long as this part of the human nature keeps  the upper hand and in pursuit of its own selfish aims, the perception of  things can be so smooth that it infiltrates and gets in the way of  humankind’s higher nature and the only states it knows of truth and  love, peace and enlightenment, and the wise handling of power.

The daily ritual of changing the guards in the video is not merely a  stage show. What you are seeing is very real indeed and the severity of  the feelings the soldiers have for each other shows in their faces and  that is taking its toll on their health. This kind of behaviour is based  on the animosity that emerged from the feudal systems of India and  Pakistan. India has never been able to find a solution for its problems  with Pakistan. To this day that country is based on the landlords  system, which it simply continued since it first came into being. Before  the two countries gained their independence from the British empire in  1947, in both of them this method of government had been the prevailing  one for a very long time.

Nothing much has changed in India, although this is well disguised by  democracy. Yet, in spite of all the flaws of this method of governing  some better sense has prevailed in India. What emerged in Pakistan was a  continuation of the ancient feudal system. It had been poisoned by the  religious fanaticism of people who may know that the purpose of their  religion is total surrender to God, but do not yet understand what this  truly means. The following is an extract from ‘The Universal Christ Now  Speaks To Us And Our World – Total Surrender To God’:

‘Muslims believe that the Quran is the verbatim word of God as it was  revealed to the Islamic prophet and messenger Muhammad. They also follow  the sunnah teachings and practices of Muhammad as recorded in  traditional accounts called hadith. Muslim is an Arabic word that means  one who submits to God. Many of them to this day have yet to discover  what total surrender to Me entails, namely by obeying My laws, in  particular the laws of love and Karma, as well as that of equal rights  and duties for all My children of the Earth.

‘Total surrender to Me means letting go of your small earthly self’s  ambitions for self-aggrandisement, powerseeking, empire building and the  endless warmongering these things bring in their wake. When instead in  your visions to see yourself as unselfishly serving Me in some kind of  fashion, you are ready to be used as a channel for bringing renewed  hope, faith and trust to your world, so that peace and goodwill may come  to it at last. That’s when you are surrendering your small earthly self  and nailing it to the cross of the spiritual ignorance of Earth life. 

‘The more you act kind and loving, thoughtful and compassionate,  tolerant and patient towards everything that crosses your path in all  your daily encounters, the more God-like you are becoming. As are doing  your share of establishing My kingdom on the Earth for all members of  the human race and everything that shares it with you, your final loving  reunion with Me grows ever closer. There is no need for anyone to wait  for it until you have left the earthly plane. When I, your Highest or  God Self, have finally taken over your whole being – while you are still  dwelling there – you have evolved into a Christed one in your own  right.’ 

Proclaiming to follow the Quran’s teachings, the true meaning of which  they cannot yet grasp, religious fanatics seem to happily sacrifice  their lives and their own wellbeing, that of their loved ones, their  country and – because on the inner level of life all is one –,  ultimately our whole world. One cannot help wondering how they would  behave if they knew that in truth the main purpose pursued by the  leaders of their religion has always been to use it as an excuse for  making war on others. 

I believe the only thing that in the long run can bring about a better  future for the people of all countries that are still involved in  religious power struggles can only come from the spiritual background of  life. It is necessary to reach beyond our earthly existence and humbly  asking the wise ones in charge of us and our world for their  intervention. All our hopes rest with a steadily increasing worldwide  decline of the patriarchy and its religions with their lust for  powerseeking and empire building and the warmongering as the result of  these desires. 

The India/Pakistan conflict, the same as all others that are still  raging in our world, will be resolved when progressively more followers  of the warring factions realise that all their sacrifices can ever hope  to achieve is satisfying this lust of their leaders. What can we as  aspiring healers and lightworkers do to help all concerned with their  awakening into the true purpose and meaning of their earthly life? I  find it best to ask my inner guidance to show me how to go about it  safely in meditations, quiet reflections and prayers. 

As we know by now, thought is the most powerful force in the whole of  Creation and all powers that are in God are also in us, for good and  evil, war and peace. It is up to each one of us individually to decide  how would like to use them. To enable us to choose wisely we need to  learn to differentiate between good and evil, darkness and light. And  how would anyone ever have been able to recognise good without first  experiencing evil and the hurt, harm and suffering it causes? Don’t you  think that our world has been teaching us this lesson sufficiently by  now and that the time is ripe for some profound changes in the general  perception of the purpose and meaning of our earthly existence?

To bring about the transformation our world so desperately needs, the  task before us is trying to help as many as possible of those around us  to become aware that we are responsible for every scrap of what we do in  this world and especially for what we inflict upon others. Everybody  has to have at least a basic knowledge of the Universal laws, God’s  laws, which see to it that everything finds its way back to its sender,  including every one of our evil thoughts, words and deeds. They  unerringly return to those who committed them. Everything we are at any  given moment inflicting upon others one way or another is sure to find  its way back to us, either later during the same lifetimes or in future  ones. It will not come to us as some kind of punishment or retribution,  but merely as a lesson to teach us what the evil we once spread feels  like. 

The result of this is a normal human reaction. Whenever something  unpleasant and traumatic happens to us, we want to be a kinder and more  loving person than those who hurt and wounded us, someone who does  better than they are doing or did. Not wishing to be like them motivates  us to walk the road of good, irrespective of what the cost of that will  be to us in the long run. As soon as we have learnt to prefer forgiving  to seeking revenge for crimes that have been committed against us, the  balance of the spiritual bankbook of our life is restored and we are  setting each other free. This is how in the fullness of time all evil  that to this day is still in us and our world is going to gradually  eradicate itself. 

Being aware that our thinking creates our realities for tomorrow and  beyond, each in their own way needs to do their share of bringing peace  not only to India and Pakistan, but our whole world. It can be done in  simple ways by dreaming of a time when ordinary citizens of the two  countries rise and demand their human rights as God’s children of the  Earth. That’s what I am doing and I herewith invite those who are  reading these words to dream with me of a united India and Pakistan, as  part of the unification of our whole world. This can be made much more  powerful by sharing it with our friends on Facebook, Twitter and so  forth.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’
•    ‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 3, 2018)

_*Progress
*_
_*




*_
Let there be many windows to your soul,
That all the glory of the Universe may beautify it.
Not the narrow pane of one poor creed
Can catch the radiant rays
That shine from countless sources.
Tear away the blinds of superstition.
Let the light pour through fair windows,
Broad as truth itself and high as God.

Why should the spirit peer
Through some priest-curtained orifice,
And grope along dim corridors of doubt,
When all the splendour from unfathomed seas of space
Might bathe it with the golden waves of love?
Sweep up the debris of decaying faiths.
Sweep down the cobwebs of worn-out beliefs
And throw your soul wide open to the light
Of reason and of knowledge.

Tune your ear
To all the wordless music of the stars
And to the voice of nature,
And your heart shall turn to truth and goodness,
As a plant turns to the Sun.
A thousand unseen hands reach down to help you
To their peace-crowned heights.
And all the forces of the firmament
Shall fortify your strength.
Be not afraid
To thrust aside half-truths and grasp the whole.

Ella Wheeler Wilcox
1850-1919

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 5, 2018)

_*The Great Plan – Part One
*_
_*The New Earth – Where Are We Going?
*_
_*




*_
 _*A Message Of Hope
*_
‘For I know what I have planned for you,’ says the Lord.
‘I have plans to prosper you, not to harm you.
I have plans to give you a future filled with hope.’

Jeremiah 29:11
​Now  I would like to share with you the essence of a New Year’s message from  the White Eagle group of guides. It was first given during the darkest  hours our world had ever experienced and reached me as a newsflash from  the Australian White Eagle Lodge for the New Year 2011. For the event of  the Christ Moon 20.6.2016 it was updated by me, Aquarius.

‘As  many of you know by now, all life and lifeforms on the Earth plane are  constantly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of  life. And we are today coming to bring you new hope through hearing that  Mother Earth is evolving into a planet of light. In due course she will  be a Sun in her own right and a place of healing and peace. Pay no  attention to the young and inexperienced souls among the scientists of  your world who are still unaware of their own true nature. Being as yet  unfamiliar with the fact that earthly life has its origin in a spiritual  background, they are unable to appreciate what this means for all  Earth’s lifeforms. If you told them that without this backdrop nothing  would ever happen in earthly life, there would be no earthly life, no  you, no me and no scientists, spiritually awakened as well as slumbering  ones.

‘All unawakened souls, because of their lack of  understanding, are likely to believe the scientists who state that in  due course life on the Earth will no longer be possible and that every  lifeform will become extinct, including humankind. We, your friends and  helpers from the spirit world, are telling you that this is most  decidedly not so. The kind of fate these people are predicting awaits  some planets where there are no souls who have been provided by our  Creator with the capacity of responding to the power and light of the  Universal Christ, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother  of all life.

‘However, this is by no means what awaits all  celestial bodies. It has always been part of the Great Architect’s plan  of life for the Earth that this planet should be a place of learning for  humankind. It is a very special school in which every soul has to grow  through learning from its own experiences of life as a physical being.  Those who at any given time are taking part in the lessons of this  environment are – for a long time without being aware of it – assisting  their temporary home planet with its evolutionary process. An awakened  one to us, by the way, is someone who has become aware that they are a  spirit and soul who is presently spending one of its many lifetimes in  physicality and therefore is much more than a mere physical being.

‘Some  of you no doubt will be wondering about God’s plan and whether there  ever was one. The Book of Jeremiah 29:11 mentions it: ‘For I know the  plans I have for you,’ declares the Lord. They are plans to prosper you  and not to harm you, to give you hope and a future.’ The Book of  Jeremiah is the second of the Latter Prophets in the Hebrew Bible and  the second of the Prophets in the Christian Old Testament. The  superscription at chapter 1:1–3 identifies this book as ‘the words of  Jeremiah son of Hilkiah’. This places the prophet historically from the  reforms of king Josiah in 627 BC through to the assassination of the  Babylonian-appointed governor of Judah in 582. Of all the prophets,  Jeremiah comes across to your time most clearly as a human being who  tells his scribe Baruch about his role as a servant of God who does not  have a great deal of good news for the followers of their religion.

‘It  has taken a long time from the appearance of the Book of Jeremiah until  now to disclose some more details of the plane to you, the way we are  doing here. Your hearts are sure to prefer the new knowledge we are  bringing. If you have learnt to listen to it, it will confirm that it is  wisdom straight from the great Universal heart that this time reaches  you unadulterated by misunderstandings and misinterpretations. In times  gone by some of them were made purposely and others inadvertently, for  example when sacred texts were translated from one language into  another.

‘The words of wisdom we are bringing have not, the way  things of this nature were handled in times gone by, been used and  abused for the manipulation of the masses to fill their hearts and souls  with the fear of God. Make no mistake about it, this too has been part  of the plan because in due course having been deceived and misled by  much of the scriptures of past ages would in due course teach you to  value and appreciate the truth of which your heart, the seat of truth,  says: ‘Yes, this is true!’

‘The Angels around the throne of God,  also known as the Angels of the Christ circle, and all ranks below them  in the angelic hierarchy are the executors of the plan, who ensure that  it unfolds the way it should. From the moment of its creation the plan  decreed that at a certain point in humankind’s development a grand  spiritual awakening should take place. Your race’s superconscious  faculties would then slowly begin to open up. Nothing can happen in  earthly life, or anywhere else in the whole of Creation, until the  energies are right. The plan provides that this event would come about  towards the end of humankind’s earthly lessons.

‘By that time  some of you would have learnt to use the stars and planetary  constellations of your solar system as signs and signals from the  Universe to humankind. These souls would be able to interpret that which  is written in the stars, as to when major developments of your world  are taking place that assist your planet with moving forwards and  upwards on the spiral of life. Good examples of this are the chapters  ‘Pluto In Sagittarius’, Pluto In Capricorn and the whole Christ Moon  file of Aquarius’ writings. For details please go to the links at the  end of this chapter.

‘All earthly selves, when they are reaching  their very own time of stirring from their spiritual slumbers, begin to  respond to the energies that are constantly flowing from the highest  levels into all Earth’s lifeforms. When you follow the pull of your  higher nature at last, the characteristics of your Christ nature start  to move into the foreground of your consciousness and appear desirable  to you. Bringing them forth speeds up your evolutionary progress  considerably. With this the pull home into your true nature and the  conscious awareness of your oneness with God grows ever more powerful in  you.

‘At a certain point in their development even the last and  slowest one of you is destined to open up and begin to respond to the  Universal Christ’s radiation. This is the true Christ, the Creator of  all life. Each one of you contains at least a spark of its Divine  parents and so inherits every one of their characteristics. At first the  spark is but a minute light in the individual and collective  consciousness of your world. Through the awakening into the  consciousness of God’s true nature and your own a small still flame of  love begins to light up your heart. Your ever increasing consciousness  eventually turns it into a blazing fire of love and light, wisdom and  truth that unites itself with the sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father  Sun. Every last remnant of the dross and darkness of your earthly  nature is consumed by the flames.

Recommended Reading:
•‘Pluto In Sagittarius’
•‘Pluto In Capricorn’
•‘The Christ Moon’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 6, 2018)

_*The Great Plan – Part Two

Revealing The Plan
*_
_*





*_​ ‘The great plan provides that with the  passing of time ever more of you will become aware of their real nature  again. The human thinking and behaviour patterns in earthly life show us  at any given moment how close any one of you is to being called a true  son/daughter of the Highest. As the influence of the positive and  constructive energies of your whole world increase, the negative and  destructive ones decrease in direct proportion. The more of you learn  how to work hand in hand with God, the Angels and us, the more powerful  the energies created become. Eventually they will be so strong that they  are pulling the rest of humankind along. In this way each one of you  will assist Mother Earth until her transformation into a planet of  healing and peace is complete. It will happen just as our Creator’s mind  envisaged it when the great plan was conceived.

‘It has always been God’s will that with the passing of time the plan  should be revealed to humankind, one small step after another. Our  appearance in your midst is part of this disclosure and it’s for wise  reasons that it is coming to you in the approach to the Christ Moon on  20th June 2016. The twentieth day of every month is under the rulership  of Cancer and the Moon. Cancer is the caring and nurturing mothering  principle of life. The sign and its ruler, the Moon, represent the  wisdom and love of the Great Mother, who cares for and nurtures all  lifeforms throughout the whole of Creation. The Earth is one of Her  manifestations and so is every female creature in our world. On this  special day in the year 2016 the Great Mother is calling out to all Her  children of the Earth to rise and come to the help of Mother Earth, to  do everything that is within their power to assist her transformation  and healing. She asks us to ease our planet’s burden by living modestly,  refusing to over-consume and recycling as much as possible. 

‘Throughout the ages, for a long time almost imperceptibly the response  of your race’s consciousness to the energies of the Universal Christ’s  has slowly been increasing, speeding up the vibrations of every aspect  of earthly life. Like a child that is quickening in its mother’s womb,  your planet and all its lifeforms have always been moving towards the  Earth’s transformation into a Sun. We, the forces at work in the  background of life, have always been working on spiritualising and  etherealising Earth’s outer crust. Eventually it will be transformed  into matter that is of a much finer substance and higher vibration than  it has ever been before. When this process is complete, it will be  impossible for souls whose vibrations are incompatible with the Earth’s  to return to her in future lifetimes. These souls will be reincarnating  onto one of the younger planets, to assist it with is spiritual  development. You can find out more about this by following the links at  the end of this chapter.

‘More highly evolved souls follow their inner guidance and listen to  their hearts when it comes to finding out what is right or wrong for  them at any given moment. Because they patiently and willingly accept  what the Universal forces are presenting to them, their vibrations  constantly improve, growing more refined and stronger. Life in general  is made considerably easier when you know that the Universal laws of  balance and compensation ensure that everything always turns out well in  the end, no matter how dire things may look on the surface of things.  These laws are responsible for turning all evils of your individual and  collective Karma of all lifetimes into vast amounts of good that will  come to you and your planet in due course. 

‘None of these good things can be brought about without the help and the  will of God, never by human beings on their own. To paraphrase the  Jesus legend: ‘On my own I am nothing and can do nothing. It’s the  Father/Mother who does all the work.’ It has been said that hand in hand  with God, the Angels and us all things are possible and mountains of  false beliefs can be moved and changed into peaks of new hope, faith and  trust. This is true and another important point to be born in mind is  that the more you work with us on the healing of your world, the more  you absorb of our energies. This gradually cleanses, purifies and  refines the cells and atoms of every aspect of your being so much that  eventually every trace of your lower earthly self’s emanations have been  eradicated. 

‘This is how in the fullness of time every last remnant of the darkness  of your whole world will have been absorbed into the light of the  Highest. Through everyone’s own efforts ever more of the darkness of  your world will gradually be uplifted and transmuted into blessing and  healing energies for all life, making Mother Earth into a planet of  healing and peace. And that’s how every human soul will eventually  evolve into a Christed one in their own right, a saviour and redeemer of  your whole world. 

‘The most essential ingredient of the greater freedom of the Aquarian  Age is the ability to believe and follow what your heart says is true.  New knowledge is at present flowing with increasing abundance into your  world. The hearts of those who are aware of their true nature prefer the  wisdom they are receiving in this way to that which is written in  ancient tomes. Although to this day some of the most learned people of  your world insist that every word these books contain is true and should  be understood literally, ask your heart. It will not hesitate to tell  you: ‘Look for the esoteric meaning behind the surface words. They alone  are true. 
  Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Year And The Ages Of Humankind’
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
​ 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 7, 2018)

_*The Great Plan – Part Three 
*_
_*Earthly Life Now
*_
_*




*_​‘Do not worry unduly about the present state of your world. We assure you that everything that to this day is happening is an essential part of its cleansing and purifying process. For quite some time by now this has slowly but surely been lifting humankind onto a higher level of spiritual consciousness. The wise ones in your midst appreciate that nothing is ever wasted in life and that every experience is somehow of value. That’s why they do not begrudge anything but give thanks and praise to the Highest for the gift of their life and the continuation of their learning and growing on Mother Earth. Even if some of their personal lessons and those of your world are painful and long drawn out, they are comforted by the thought that everything that once happened and does to this is essential for the fulfilment of God’s great evolutionary plan, or it simply would not be there. 

‘This plan has its origin in the wisdom and love of our Creator’s heart. And we are doing all we can to provide you with the courage and strength you need for never giving up on your predestined and self-chosen pathway. No matter how difficult the tests and trials that are still obstructing you at times, be steadfast and keep on keeping on. Should some of your lessons be particularly traumatic and hard to bear, ease the burden of the cross of your earthly existence with the knowledge that you are redeeming some of your most ancient karmic debts. By patiently enduring whatever comes your way, you are quite literally nailing the false beliefs and perceptions of your small self to the cross of your earthly existence. Do not perceive this cross as a torture instrument, for in truth it is a ladder that helps you rise above earthly concerns and opens the gateway for reaching and becoming one with your God Self, so it can take over your whole being.  

‘When in this manner the balance of your spiritual bankbook has at last  been restored, you are ready to serve the Angels and Masters from the  highest realms. As soon your vibrations are right, they can use you as  their channel of communication and it will not take long until you have  turned into one of their bringers of new hope. This hope will be solidly  based on an improved understanding of the spiritual background of life  and its processes. The Great White Eagle is a symbol of the Divine  wisdom and truth, which the inner teacher will eventually bring  intuitively to all human souls. On its wings, hand in hand with God and  the Angels, sufficiently awakened ones are provided with the power to  lift all humankind into the blessing and healing rays of the Christ  Star. 

‘In the fullness of time, even the last one of you is going to grow a  pair of these wings. They too will then be able to lift themselves,  those around them and their whole world high above the limited horizons  of earthly perception into the realms of humankind’s true nature, origin  and home. As a pioneer of the Aquarian Age, you do well to when you  show your faith and trust in our Creator’s plan by looking forward with  hope and confidence to the future, your own and that of your world, not  only for the coming year but forever. 

‘May you all be comforted by the thought that many wonderful things are  in store for you. At the end of your present lifetime, you will first go  for a well-earned period of rest and recuperation after the stresses  and strains of earthly life in the world of light, your true home. This  time you will be leaving your present existence without fear and in full  consciousness of where you are going. Can you imagine what that will be  like and how you will feel when instead you enter into your new life  with joy in your heart? Because you know what awaits you, for you it  will no longer feel as if you were passing from a darkened room into a  place in the Sun. Our work much easier when someone is glad to join  their loved ones, who went before them, in the radiance of the spirit  world. Together you will be absorbing ever more of the essence of this  dimension of life, safe in  the knowledge that there really is no death,  only progress and growth. 

‘The life force is moving all of you and your world ever forwards and  upwards on your way back into the oneness with the Source of all life,  the Great Sun above and beyond the Sun of earthly life. And when you  have rested sufficiently in the spirit world, you might like to apply to  spend another lifetime – if you so wish – with Mother Earth after her  transformation is complete. In keeping with God’s plan, she will then be  a planet of healing that radiates peace throughout the whole of  Creation. We noted some time ago that you applied for one of our  apprenticeships and would be delighted if instead you chose to join our  ranks, at least for a while, bearing in mind that the concept of time  only exists on the Earth plane.

‘The things we are talking about in this message are valid for every  individual soul and the soul of your world. We aim to bring new hope not  only for the coming year but for the entire future of humankind and the  Earth. Let nothing but positive thoughts be your guiding star and  remind yourselves frequently that at all times your race has been  progressing. Although it frequently looked as if the planet and its  human population were in retrograde motion, this has not been the case.  It would have been impossible because no life ever moves backwards. And  so we ask you to rest safely in the knowledge that everything that still  has to happen on the Earth plane is necessary for the rebirth of your  humankind and its world. 

‘Never doubt that the best is yet to be. By refusing to sit in judgement  over anything and anyone and instead regarding everything you see and  hear with tolerance and kindness, love and hope in your heart, you can  make a valuable contribution towards healing all conflicts of earthly  life and so ending humankind’s experience of life in physicality.  Through a better understanding of God’s great plan of life and your  place and role within it, we hope to renew your faith and trust that the  life that has been given to you really is a good one, after all. 

‘The Great White Spirit blesses each one of you. To be fully receptive  to these benedictions you need to tune your earthly mind into the  Universal mind. At all times ensure that your consciousness remains open  to what it may with to bring you in the form of spiritual power,  guidance and love. We are your elder siblings in the vast family of  life, we love you and our task is to help you. Our only motivation is  the renewal of faith and trust, hope and peace of mind for all  humankind.’

Recommended Reading:
•     ‘Do You Know Where You’re Going To?’
•    ‘Separating The Sheep From The Goats’
•    ‘They Will Rise From Their Graves’
•    ‘Colonising A New Planet’
​
P.S. About an hour before putting the  finishing touches to this new chapter of my jottings, the June/July 2016  issue of Stella Polaris arrived in the post. The first item is the  Lodge Mother’s Letter, which starts as follows: ‘My dear Family and  Friends of White Eagle. Just as I started to write this letter to you, I  came upon this White Eagle saying: ‘There is a power that holds life  and humankind cannot shake this infinite and eternal power. The great  Being, the Divine Intelligence, holds all life in love, in the heart.’ 

The Lodge Mother continues with: ‘Reading these words has touched my  heart and, as it were, opened a window in my understanding of God’s  power and extraordinary wisdom and plan for all creation.’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 16, 2018)

_*The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age*__*

The Story Of The Risen Christ
*_





​Life in the whole of Creation and  therefore also in us has two aspects. They consist of streams or forces  of positive and negative, wisdom and ignorance, light and darkness,  spirit and soul, Highest Self and lower earthly self, the highest and  lowest characteristics, the best and the worst. Spirit and soul are  reaching ever onwards and upwards to the highest levels of existence.  Their counterpoint and polar opposition is the small earthly self with  the limited perceptions of its reasoning and logical, cold and  calculating capacities of its earthly mind.This mind is part of our physical body  and initially, for the simple reason that it does not yet know any  better, it makes every effort to drag us down to Earth and hold us there  for as long as it possibly can. But no matter how hard it tries, in the  fullness of time the Divine spark in everybody’s small self begins to  stir from its spiritual slumber and the lower self becomes aware of its  true nature and origin. The Christ child is born and awakens in us the  desire to become a better person than we have been in the past. 

As with  each passing day we bring forth a bit more of our best and highest  qualities, the child grows and our Christ nature develops. Through this  the characteristics of our lower nature fade ever more into the  background of our consciousness. This continues until they have gone  from our conscious awareness for good and are no longer troubling us.  When this has happened on all levels of our being, we have indeed become  a true child of God, in a way a Jesus in our own right.

Initially, however, there is a conflict between the upper and lower of  our nature. Resolving it is the most essential part of the process of  everybody’s own individual spiritual unfolding, which is constantly  taking place within the greater context of the Great Architect of life’s  evolutionary plan for all life. The central figure of the Jesus story  is an illustration of the duality of our nature and represents both  parts. The man hanging and dying on the cross is a symbol of our lower  earthly self, and the Christ Spirit who rises from the corpse into the  heavenly fields, stands for the immortal and eternal aspect of our  being. 

With the help of our spirit self each one of us will eventually be able  to lift ourselves above the trouble and strife of Earth life and we  shall no longer have any difficulties perceiving the greater picture.  Those who thus fly on the wings of the spiritual wisdom and  understanding provided by their Highest Self, the Christ Spirit and the  living God within, whose symbol is Jesus, are intuitively aware that in  spite of the things that are still happening in our world, life is  always unfolding as it should. 

There is no doubt in my mind that,  if the man Jesus had ever existed on  this plane of life, he would have been but one of the many  sons/daughters of the Divine, God’s children of the Earth, just the same  as any one of us – no more and no less. After all, that’s what each one  of is, if only at present in seedform. I believe that the Jesus story  from its first appearance has been a legend and a metaphor. To me, it is  a navigational aid to help all of us to steer the boat of our lives  through the ocean of our race’s spiritual development. Its waters were  severely muddied by the false belief that the tale should be understood  literally. However, at our entry into the Aquarian Age the mud is swept  away. The time has come for making our peace with the endless amounts of  suffering and pain the patriarchy inflicted upon us and our world with  its powerseeking and warmongering. This is made easier through the  understanding that these things also once were necessary for our race’s  development and its masculine force. 

When I tried to explain this to someone the other day, the person  responded by asking me whether I have something against Jesus. This most  certainly is not the case and I am sorry if any part of my writings  ever created such an impression, as this could not be further from the  truth. How could I object to someone who – to me – is but an idea, a  metaphor and a symbolism that represents the human Christ nature, the  highest and noblest part of all human souls? I am well aware that every  one of us contains it, wherever on the evolutionary spiral of life  anyone may presently be and whatever level of awareness they have  reached. And I do believe that developing this aspect of our nature is  the only one in the whole of Creation who can and will save and redeem  us and our world. 

Knowing this, who would not be willing to do their best to nurture and  develop this aspect of their being and through this make their  contribution towards creating a better and more peaceful world for all  of us? Knowing this, who would refuse to kneel in adoration and worship  before the highest and holiest? We then no longer bend our knees before a  dead man hanging on a cross, who only ever existed in someone’s  imagination in the distant past, but in front of the living God within  and that in everybody, including you and me. Although in young and  inexperienced souls the Christ nature is but a seed, it most certainly  is there, never doubt that.

Who can help loving and adoring something or someone who represents a  symbol which is good, right and beautiful in us, whether it comes under  the name of Jesus or whatever else? The best thing about it is that you  don’t have to be a Christian for this kind of worship. Being one may  turn out to be hindrance. It certainly will for as long as you believe  Jesus to be a historical figure, who once walked in our midst and who  will one day reappear on the Earth, to save and redeem humankind. Mind  you, only those who believe that he once really existed. 

For as long as people remain trapped in the literalist version of the  Jesus story, they will be unable to recognise what he truly stands for,  and that will make genuine spiritual progress hard to come by. I believe  that those who to this day insist on taking every word of the Bible  literally, will eventually realise that this is not the case. There is  no need to be disappointed about this, because behind the surface words  of the sacred book waiting to be discovered is an immensely rich store  of legends and fables, myths and metaphors filled with hidden esoteric  meanings. 

Although I believe that there never was a man by the name of Jesus, I  would not dream of falling out with what he represents because the  truths hidden behind his image are eternal and of the greatest value for  us and our whole world. Would I otherwise, for more than twenty years,  have had an 18 x 24 cm copy of a photograph of Jesus as the risen Christ  on the wall in front of my desk? See the image at the beginning of this  chapter, which once came into being with the help of Sathya Sai Baba,  1926-2011, the much loved Indian spiritual teacher. You can read more  about this by following this link: ‘The Risen Christ Photo’.  http://www.revbiro.hu/christ.htm 

A devout Christian lady presented a copy of the shroud of Tourine  picture of Jesus to Sai Baba, and asked him to bless it. Sai Baba  refused to oblige. The essence of the lady’s report about this encounter  is: ‘When shall we Christians take Jesus off the cross and place him in  his proper place? It has been said of the cross: ‘Let the longer piece  of the cross represent God’s Will and the shorter piece ours. If you lay  the two pieces side by side, parallel to each other, there no longer is  a cross. It is only created when our will conflicts with God’s will,  for as long we have not yet learnt how to say: ‘Thy Will be done, Great  Spirit’. If our will acquiesces with God’s will, there is no cross. The  way to take it down is to always accept gladly and lovingly whatever  trial, pain or loss comes our way, surrendering our ego to God and  accepting that it comes to us for a high and wise purpose, which is  teaching us something.’ 

The man in the picture is the one who communicates with you through me.  Therefore, you could say that it’s Jesus who is using me as his channel –  if he had ever existed. Be that as it may, the man is dear to my heart  because he provides me with an image of that which is invisible and yet  the most high and noble and valuable part in all of us. Isn’t that a  miracle and a wonder in itself? When all of us have become aware of who  and what the man represents, will there be anyone left who refuses to  worship and adore him for what he truly represents? 

Why would I have something against someone or something who never  existed? How could anyone who has become aware that in truth the man is a  symbol of everybody’s own inner Christ nature, fail to love him?  Sometimes when I gaze at the picture, the man’s eyes look straight into  mine and I sense a deep and profound sadness that flows from him to me  and threatens to overwhelm me. Could this be because so many to this day  will still not take him off the cross and give him his rightful place  as a legend, even though he really is waiting to come alive, but can  only do so through everybody’s own heart awakening and understanding his  true nature and our own?

When at last we have woken up to the realisation what Jesus truly  represents, we can see for ourselves that churches and temples could  never be his abode and contain him, because his only rightful dwelling  place is humankind’s hearts and souls. Looking around our world it  frequently appears as if this were by no means the case. Yet, the Christ  Spirit is there in all of us, though merely as a seed in the early  stages of our earthly development. This seed is waiting to be planted,  watered and nourished, so it can grow into a sturdy and healthy tree  that bears rich fruit to nurture the hungry and give shade to those  distressed by the heat of Earth life. Never forget that from small  acorns big oak trees grow.
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 19, 2018)

_*The Christ Nature’s Awakening
*_






​The  awakening of our Christ nature has nothing to do with whether we  presently belong to any of the religions of our world. Even if we have  never set foot in any church or chapel in this lifetime, because we have  chosen to remain a free spirit – like me – by virtue of being a spark  of the Universal Christ, each one of us already is a Christian. We could  be a much better and more conscientious one than many of those attend  church every Sunday for exchanging the latest gossip without having a  good word to say about anyone. To them Jesus is God and God is in the  church. Believing that no-one is watching them, they happily stab a  knife into anyone’s back.

It stands to reason that being aware  that God is part of us and with us at all times is bound to make a world  of difference to our thinking and behaviour patterns, for we then know  that every one of our thoughts, words and actions is observed and has to  be accounted for by us. We are responsible for it. But of course, I can  stick my head into the sand in ostrich-fashion and insist on literalism  or, for simplicity’s sake, become an atheist or agnostic, someone who  believes that nothing is known or can be known of the existence or  nature of God, thus denying myself my higher nature and origin, at least  for this lifetime. As ever, the choice is mine.

Flying on the  mighty wings of the Great White Spirit is the essence of the Aquarian  Age’s freedom. This means trusting what the small still voice in our  heart says is true and following its guidance without hesitation. It  means being unhampered by the chains and shackles of any kind of belief  system that tries to tie humankind to its kind of dogma and creed. This  leaves behind the power-crazy desires of the patriarchy for building  worldwide empires and gaining dominion over the hearts and souls of our  whole race. These things are going from our world in the natural course  of events, as ever more of us prefer to listen to the guidance received  from the mind in our heart, rather than anything else.

The wisdom  of the feminine, the Great Mother, is returning to us and our world and  the more Her qualities re-establish themselves in all human hearts, the  easier the last remnants of the patriarchy will be swept away and peace  come to our world, at last. Interpreting the Jesus story as a legend  helps us to become aware that there is a great deal more to every human  being than anyone would have thought possible in past ages. None of us  is merely like a marionette in the hands of an inscrutable and merciless  fate, intent on dragging us and our world ever deeper into the abyss of  pain and suffering, inflicted with such relish on our world by those in  positions of power during the days of the patriarchy.

Wise ones  happily and thankfully accept that God and the Angels are in charge of  us and our world, constantly guiding and protecting us – mostly against  our individual and collective follies. They are working very hard to  make it clear to us that with their help we and our world are destined  to move ever onwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. The  Angels want us to know that we are by no means as helplessly at the  mercy of any kind of force, be it of a higher or lower nature, than we  used to believe in past times.

In the course of developing our  Christ nature by changing our thinking and behaviour patterns of past  ages and letting go of the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions  of past ages, we empower ourselves to not only become a light and  blessing for our world, but also a saviour and redeemer of ourselves and  the whole Earth. And if what we are doing makes sense to the people  around us and their inner guidance acknowledges that we are doing is  also right for them, they are likely to follow in our footsteps.

Highly  evolved Christians will undoubtedly be able to perceive the way the  Jesus story should eventually be understood by each one of us. When  looked at as a legend, Christianity emerges as the truly universal  (catholic = universal) religion it originally set out to be. This is  highly unlikely to happen if the matter were left in the hands of the  traditionally run churches of our time alone. God and the Angels are  constantly with all of us and remind us that our thoughts create our  reality and have the power of bringing that which we really want into  being. In the same manner it is possible to remove or uncreate the  things produced in the days of ignorance when we knew nothing of such  things. So, let’s get to work.

Taking every word of the sacred  texts of any kind literally has been the way of the past and of the  lesson in the kindergarten days of humankind’s earthly education. Moving  ever deeper into the spiritual freedom of the Aquarian Age, the time  has come for going in search of the higher esoteric meaning of the  myths, tales, parables and other religious teachings that ever graced  our world with their presence. Finding them is the task of those who  have reached a sufficient degree of spiritual maturity. Their motto is:  ‘Out with the old and in with the new’.

For educational reasons  the religions of the past had to remain unaware that their aim of world  domination would in the fullness of time be achieved, but in a very  different manner from the one various church elders to this day are  dreaming of. The religion of the new age is an inner knowingness that no  longer has any need for institutionalised churches and their dogmata  and creeds, which throughout the ages have supplied their followers with  ever fresh excuses for a continuation of their patriarchic  warmongering. It is not part of God’s great plan that this should go on  forever, far from it.

The religion of the Aquarian Age has freed  itself from all negative and destructive ideas and concepts. God and the  Angels are with us, they are guiding and showing us how to bring it to  our world and make our contribution towards establishing it. I love  following their instructions. How about you? The new religion comes down  from the highest levels of life to the lowest earthly ones, without any  discrimination whatsoever. The old belief systems were of the head and  had to be regulated by organisations who forced them upon people. In  contrast to this, the new religion is of the heart and freely chosen.  The language of love knows no bounds and has no need for institutions of  any kind. It merely consists of the love we freely give to each other,  which is gladly received and reciprocated by all.

It seems to me  that, through taking them literally, the religions of the past more than  anything have been about teaching us about the darkest and most  dangerous aspects of human nature. But, they also have the potential for  taking each and every one of us to the loftiest heights of human  achievements, simply by recognising their sacred texts for what they  truly always have been: myths and legends. That is precisely what will  happen, as ever more of us insist on bringing forth the best and highest  within them, their Christ nature, without looking for any kind of  reward, as being such a God-like personality on the Earth plane is  enough in itself.

James Allen wrote: ‘The greatest achievement  was at first and for a time a dream. The oak sleeps in the acorn, the  bird waits in the egg, and in the highest vision of the soul a waking  angel stirs. Dreams are the seedlings of realities.’ To help us make  humankind’s dream of a peaceful world into a reality on the Earth plane  is the reason why the religious/spiritual curtain on the vast stage of  life for some time has been lifting. Ever more of the spiritual  background of life is revealing itself to our astonished eyes.

As  we know by now, it was for wise reasons that it had to remain hidden  from public view and knowledge until fairly recently. But now at last  the time is right to disclose that all along the story of Jesus’ life  has been a legend and that the holy man is a symbol for the  characteristics of humankind’s own Christ nature. Our Divine inheritance  and most precious and valuable asset is this the holy part of our being  and as earthlings we have not only the right to claim it and make it  our own, it is our duty. As each one of us evolves and grows, our world  does the same and through this process the Mother Earth slowly but  surely evolves into an ever better, more beautiful and peaceful place  for all lifeforms she holds in her loving embrace.

When  understood as a legend, the Jesus story is easily recognised as a  sequence of parables and metaphors. They were created to familiarise us  in as gentle, kind and loving manner as possible, with the many  initiations every human soul has to be subjected to on its pathway of  evolving into a Christed one, in its own right. For a while that lasted  around six thousand years, a mere batting of an eyelid in God’s time,  with the help of many different myths and fables, the goalposts on the  outer level of earthly life – to use an expression of our time – were  moved ever more outwards and away from God’s wisdom and truth.

This  was necessary for teaching us the lessons required for the development  of the masculine force, God’s power aspect and also humankind’s. Through  many practical examples of showing how the affect life on the Earth  plane the patriarchy taught us everything our world needed to know about  the use and abuse of power in all its forms, in which every human soul  at some stage of its development in physicality has to take part. This  will continue until the last one of us has learnt the wise use of power.

For  anyone who has reached this goal, the perception of our world and their  place in it gradually the above mentioned goalposts move where they  should be. Their spiritually and esoterically correct position lies  halfway in the middle between the power and wisdom of the masculine and  the feminine on all levels of life. Once the God and Goddess within us  have learnt how to work together harmoniously and for the highest good  and greatest joy of all, the power of the inner masculine and feminine  are at peace. And because nothing can happen in the world around us  unless it has first manifested itself on the inner level, peace will  come on our planet in the natural course of events, as ever more of us  on the inner level are making their peace between the factions of their  nature that once were at odds with each other.
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 1, 2019)

_*Knowledge – The Light Of Our World
*_
_*




*_​Everything  in the whole of Creation is energies and vibrations and consists of the  dualities and polarities of opposing forces. God’s words in the  Creation story: ‘Let there be light!’ have two different meanings, as  befits the dual nature of the Divine. It was the Great Father’s pure  thought on its own that created the first rays of light. By the power of  its will the thought decreased the vibrations of the light until the  first bit of matter began to form. Earth and Water appeared and together  they became clay that could be shaped and moulded into the forms of the  creative ideas conceived by the mind of the Highest.

This  is how the masculine aspect of the Divine created itself a feminine  counterpart, the Great Mother through whom all life is given. When the  time for creating physical bodies for human spirits had come, the Divine  breathed a spark of its own light, the Christ Spirit, only born  Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother, into one of the animal forms  that had already been created through the process of evolution on the  Earth. Lo and behold! They came alive and started to move about.

In  the long course of their evolution, the Angels from time to time  provided them with myths and legends to assist them with becoming aware  of the spiritual background of life. That’s where they are at work and  from the moment of the creation of our race have been taking care of  each one of us. When the energies of the Aquarian age were slowly  beginning to seep into the consciousness of our world, the legend of the  Lord Buddha’s life was given to bring new light, i.e. increased  spiritual understanding to Asia. The Jesus legend served this purpose  for the Western World. It was designed as a channel through which the  love, wisdom and healing power of the true Christ, the Cosmic Universal  Christ, could slowly start to enter our race’s individual and collective  consciousness. Now that we have actually reached the new age, it is  becoming ever clearer that the Universal Christ, the only bon  Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life is the true light of  our world. His/Her Church is the Universal Church of the whole of  Creation and its ancient wisdom and truth is that of the Cosmic forces.

The  angelic hierarchy has been bringing parts of the ancient wisdom to us  and our world with the help of the many myths and legends that have been  appearing throughout the ages. None of the religions and belief systems  that developed around any one of them possessed a monopoly of Divine  wisdom and truth, but each has always contained small nuggets of it.  It’s just that for a long time they had to remain carefully hidden  behind the surface words of the various tales. But now at last, we are  ready to dig for gold and extract more and more of these gems. My  writings are part of this process, so they can be joined together like  precious pearls on a string that provide us and our world with a new  understanding and a fresh outlook on life. This is done in the hope of  bringing a much needed renewal of hope, faith and trust in the goodness  of life and the One who created it.

Earthly human minds are  logical and analytical, tending to separate us from things and each  other. And because the old religions of our world were of the mind, each  new one that appeared separated us even further from each other. Every  new legend about a great teacher or prophet that was presented to our  world presented humankind with a fine tool for creating ever more  divisions. This reached new heights – or depths, depending which way one  looks at it – with the appearance of a tale that there once had been as  great spiritual Master by the name of Jesus, who had walked among us.

The  esoteric truth behind the surface words of the Jesus story is trying to  explain to us in simple words the many initiations which every human  soul on the Earth plane in the fullness of time has to experience. The  Jesus legend was a way of introducing some of the Great Cosmic truths to  our race’s evolving consciousness. When looked at from the right angle,  it can provide us with many pointers as to how we are meant to develop  the higher and highest aspects of our nature and evolve into a Christed  one in our own right. This is required from each one of us eventually  because that is the only way of returning into the oneness with God.

We  are in this world to learn how to become a healer of ourselves, each  other and our world. And the wonders and miracles depicted in the Jesus  legend are demonstrations of what the Universe will eventually be able  to work through each and every one of us. But take not of what St. John  5:30 tells us: ‘I can do nothing on my own. I judge as God tells me.  Therefore, my judgment is just, because I carry out the will of the one  who sent me, not my own will.’ That should leave no-one in doubt that  even Master spirits and souls have no power to perform miracles on their  own and that they need the help of God and the Angels, just the same as  all of us lesser mortals do.

John 14: 11-12 tells us: ‘Believe  Me that I am in the Father and the Father is in Me or at least believe  because of the works themselves. Truly, truly, I tell you, whoever  believes in Me will also do the works that I am doing. He will do even  greater things than these, because I am going to the Father.’ The  Universal Christ has been communicating with us through all the myths  and legends our world has ever seen. S/He now is now revealing the  esoteric meaning behind the above teaching as follows: ‘If you develop  your higher nature by walking in my footsteps and following my example,  you will be come a Christ and a light of your world, in your own right.  God and the Angels can then work through you and perform similar wonders  and even greater miracles than those depicted in the legend of my life.

‘The  time has come for humankind to wake up to the fact that nobody can be  saved by merely going to church on Sundays and saying that they believe I  really once existed and walked the Earth among human beings, because I  never did. I hate to disappoint those who think that’s all they have to  do for me to save and redeem themselves, whilst continuing to their  heart’s contents with their dishonesty and deceptions, for example  handing out and accepting bribes, lying and cheating, stabbing people in  the back and killing them, if that fits into the plans of someone’s  earthly desire nature.

‘The law of life is love and no matter  which religion anyone uses as an excuse for committing crimes of any  kind against humankind, each one is a trespass against this law, the law  of the Great Father/Mother of all life. And because God is part of you,  the scales of Divine justice are exceedingly accurate – they know no  error. And it makes no difference whether you believe the things you are  hearing here or not. The truth is that every one of your transgressions  of past lifetimes and this one has been written in the great book of  life, the Akashic Records. Every event of all your lifetimes is recorded  there, good, bad and indifferent all alike. The Angels known as the  Lords of Karma are in charge of these records and it is their  responsibility to make sure that even the last shred of anyone’s  transgressions and sins is made good by the perpetrator sometime, if not  in this lifetime then in future ones. They will then find themselves at  the receiving end of crimes that are similar to those that were once  committed by them. Without the spiritual knowledge that can be found  here, they may have no idea of what is happening to them and why.

‘Young  and inexperienced souls conveniently overlook and skip over the most  basic tenets of their religion, for example ‘Thou Shalt Not Kill!’ That  way no-one ever got to Heaven, the highest levels of life, to live with  me. However, wise and more mature souls no longer need things like the  ten commandments because their souls have learnt through the first hand  experiences of their earthly selves what happens each time one of God’s  laws is transgressed and a sin committed. Being aware that knowledge is  power, whenever they are hearing and reading something that is new to  them, wise ones pay attention to their inner guidance to show them  whether that which is before them is true.

‘This enables them to  react to the events in their lives in the spiritually right way. And  that’s how the Universal Forces are now laying the tool for saving and  redeeming yourself into the hands of those who are ready to receive it.  The outcome of everything depends on the way you react to the things  that are happening to you at any given moment. It is entirely up to you  whether or not you use the power of the knowledge you now possess to  make into an instrument for saving and redeeming yourself. As ever, the  choice is yours.’

The faith of the New Age is going to be of the  heart. It is an intuitive way of knowing, feeling and experiencing our  world with a love that unites and draws together that which became  divided. Fortunately it could never do this in our true spiritual  reality, only in our earthly minds. There could be no better tool for  explaining the energies of this loving process than astrology. In the  zodiac Aquarius and Leo are in polar opposition to each other. Aquarius  is an Air sign, therefore intellectual and of the mind, though in this  case not of the earthly mind on its own, but in collaboration with the  Universal intelligence of the Highest. Leo, the Fire sign, rules the  heart. Living completely in the extremes of either sign leaves us  lopsided and out of balance. The same as in all aspects of life, the  point of equilibrium is halfway between the two. Striving to find it  develops what is known as the mind in our heart and that’s the only  place in the whole of Creation where truth really is known.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Story Of Creation’
•    ‘Sun in Leo’
•    ‘Sun in Aquarius’
•    ‘Greater Miracles You Shall See’
•    ‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 30, 2019)

_*The Future Of Humankind
*_





​•     I am looking forward to the time when people’s inner worth is valued  instead of their colour or creed, because we will then have become aware  of the evolutionary purpose of our race and our whole world.

•     Everyone will then know that we are as much part of God as God is part  of us, and all of us realise that humankind’s inner Highest Self is  more important than the small earthly self with its fearful, greedy and  covetous, mean and selfish ego.

•    As a result of this, everyone will then accept responsibility for themselves, each other and also our world.

•     Because we appreciate how harmful and pointless false beliefs,  prejudices and superstitions are, we search for a better understanding  of God’s sacred wisdom within and no longer without.

•    We all pull our weight and act on the knowledge we find and in accordance with God’s Universal laws.

•     We love and respect each other, not because someone commands it, but  because it’s the only way of being true to our real nature and because  our hearts and souls tell us that’s the right thing to do.

•     And hand in hand with God and the Angels we move onwards and upwards on  the evolutionary spiral of life to experience ever more of its highest  and most beautiful aspects.

When these things have come to pass,  all human souls will realise their oneness with God, each other and all  life. We and our world will have been healed and true and lasting peace  will be ours.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 16, 2019)

_*All That Thou Hast Brought Upon Us
*_






​All of life is a journey and humankind’s descent into physicality is no exception. It has been an exceedingly long and slow excursion and many of the offences we committed on the pathway that took us ever deeper into experiencing life in physicality had to be left behind, so they could be attended to in future lifetimes. It could not have been any other way, because in those days we still lacked the ability to understand the purpose of our existence and therefore could not cope with the problems that arose any better. 

But now that we are here, we either have already developed this skill or, with the help of God and the Angels, are about to do so. This is how it has come about that some of the oldest debts in our spiritual bankbook are haunting us now and from time to time are sending us reminders that they are waiting to be made good, by none other than us. Having reached the ascending arc of humankind’s evolution, God and the Angels are waiting to be called upon to assist us individually and collectively to return into the conscious awareness of our God’s true nature, our own and our oneness with all life. 

If we move through our world with open eyes, it is not hard to see how to this day some of humankind’s most ancient karmic debts are presenting us and our world with severe problems. Whatever accumulation of unredeemed individual and collective offences is left from all previous lifetimes eventually has to be redeemed by us, each time one of us returns to the Earth plane. As we are living in the times that Buddhism describes as ‘the latter days of the law’ – a theme to which we shall return in a moment – any issues that were up to now left unattended are presenting themselves to us and our world, so that their final resolutions can be found.

The following prayer from the Apocrypha, The Complete Bible – An American Translation, speaks to us from down the ages:

All that Thou hast brought upon us
And all that Thou hast done to us,
Thou hast done in justice –
Deliver us, in Thy wonderful way.

From ‘The Song Of The Three Holy Children’ 
Daniel 7-19​
Like the children in the prayer, our ancestors – it is more than likely that you and I were among them – let us pray together: Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, deliver us and our world from all evil and the greatest evil in this existence is fear. Please help us to uplift and transmute all fears and anxieties of our world into blessing and healing energies for all life, so that it may bring a renewal of hope, faith and trust to each and every heart and soul and to the soul of our world. May Your infinite love and wisdom guide and protect us all and keep us safe in Your loving hands. Amen

So much has been known to us for such a very long time. Do you find it as astonishing as I do about how little has been understood, up to now? Let us rejoice at how far we have come on our evolutionary pathway by now and that much more Divine wisdom and trust is unveiling itself to us all the time. As the pioneers of the Aquarian Age, let us enjoy and cherish the excitement of the task that lies before us. Resting safely in the knowledge that God and the Angels are guiding and supporting us not only from the highest levels of life, but also from within the very core of our own being, it is good and right for us to courageously put one foot in front of another and follow their lead.

 True to our real nature, lovingly and with the simple trust of a small child, which we spiritually most certainly all are, we put our small hands into their strong ones and walk the rest of our predestined way back home into the fully conscious awareness of our oneness with God and all life with ever increasing confidence. To paraphrase Ralph Waldo Emerson, let us not follow where the well trodden trail may lead, but go where no-one has ever walked before, where so far there is no path and we can be the ones who leave a trail behind that others may wish to follow. 

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius (May 7, 2019)

_*The Lord’s Prayer 
*_
​ _* A Healing Mantra For The Aquarian Age
*_
​ _*




*_
​ Say the following words quietly to yourself and pay attention to the feelings that rise within your innermost heart and soul:​ _*
Our Father/Mother, Thou art in Heaven . . .
*_
​ Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all  life, Thy Heaven is here on Earth with me, inside my own heart. God and  Goddess, Thou art as much part of me as I am of Thee. Thy Spirit is  nothing but love and dwells in me. The spirit of love knows no  separation. Thou art The Eternal Light. All your characteristics are  waiting to come alive in each one of us, merely waiting to be brought  forth by us. Thy Divine spark of the Christ Spirit is now coming alive  in me. Thou art the flame of pure love and the state of Heaven in my  heart.

 _*Hallowed be Thy name . . .
*_
​ With my whole being I worship Thee, o  holiest of holy Mother/Father, Lord and Lady, Master and Mistress, God  of power and might and Goddess of wisdom and love. Heaven and Earth are  filled with Thy glory. Thou art omniscient, omnipotent and omnipresent  and everything Thou hast brought into being is sacred. It includes me  and with all my heart and soul I honour and worship Thee and Thy  Creation. I bless Thy Holy Name. Deep within the silence of my heart I  listen to its sound, the great AUM. It renews Thy light, life, and  perfection within me, for I am Thy child.

 _*Thy Kingdom come . . .
*_
​ Whenever I reflect on Thee and speak Thy  blessed name, Thy light in my heart grows more powerful and grows into a  blazing flame that fills my whole being. It unites itself with the  sacred fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun and that cleanses me and  heals me by burning my weaknesses and impurities. My dark thoughts and  feelings dissolve when I dwell on the splendour of Thy great love and  devotion to me, until nothing but Thy shining purity of thoughts and  feelings fill my whole being. By filling it with Thy light and beauty, I  realise that Thy kingdom is coming alive in me and is here with me in  earthly life.

 _*Thy Will be done on Earth, as it is in Heaven . . .
*_
​ Thy will created me and brought me into  being. With the passing of time Thy light and beauty has re-created me  and that brings me ever closer to the perfection of wholeness. Please  make me ever more like Thee, so that through me the world around me is  blessed and healed and transforms itself into the new Earth. The more  Thy light illuminates my whole being, the more I glorify and praise Thee  and Thy sacred name. May the purity and perfection of the Christ Star,  the symbol of Thy only born son/daughter, the Spirit of the Universal  Christ, come alive in all human hearts. May its radiance grow ever  stronger, until the whole of humankind reflects Thy Glory and through us  blesses and heals all life. _*
Give us today our daily bread . . .
*_
​ O Christ Spirit, Thou art the Star of  all stars, the Light of all lights and I am a tiny spark of Thee. Thou  has placed me in earthly life so that I should grow and evolve and in  the fullness of time respond to Thy calling. The light in me is a  reflection of Thine. With every passing day it shines in me more  powerfully and visibly, doing its share of removing more of the darkness  of ignorance of earthly life.  As I consciously open my heart to Thee,  my understanding of Thy wisdom and truth increases and with every breath  I take Thou and I are growing a bit more into one. 

The gifts Thou art bringing me are the bread that not only nourishes my  heart and soul but through me that of those around me and ultimately our  whole world. The sweetness of Thy Divine spirit is coming ever more  alive in me and filling the cup of my love for Thee and my gratitude to  overflowing. The pure flame of Thy Divine passion cleanses, purifies and  heals every aspect of my being. All my human passions and earthly  desires I surrender to Thee and pray that they should be transformed  into blessing and healing energies for all life.

Having created us, Thou knowest better than anyone what rebellious  creatures we are and how we hate to be lorded over. But as our whole  being fills ever more with Thy love, we are willing and capable of  fulfilling superhuman tasks as long as they comply with Thy will and  wishes. Thou art the truly beloved of my heart and soul and that is much  more than a Lord and Lady, Master and Mistress could ever hope to be.  Thee I follow willingly and trustingly. And the power of Thy love, when  it fills our whole being, provides us with wings to lift ourselves and  those around us above the concerns of earthly life and helps us to view  their importance from the right angle, that of the spirit.

 _*And forgive us our trespasses,
As we forgive those who trespass against us . . .
*_
​ By sharing the gifts you so generously  bestowed upon me to all who accompany me on my pathway through life, I  freely give of my love. Freely and willingly, I forgive every one who  has ever hurt, harmed or wounded me. And I pray that Thou will help the  ones whom I have caused pain, to forgive me, so that we may set each  other free and our karmic slates be wiped clean and we are ready for the  experiences of the Age of Aquarius. My soul rejoices at the knowledge  that the Christ Spirit is part of all my siblings in the human family. 

May Thy glory and radiance, wisdom and power work through me to bring  rest, healing and peace to the whole humankind. I pray that no shadow  will ever again fall between Thee and us. Please help all of us to  overcome our selfishness and transform our weaknesses into strengths.  And with every day that passes, help me to love Thee more dearly and to  see Thee more clearly in all that is in Thy Creation – totally and  unconditionally, the way Thou lovest all of us. _*
Leave us not when we are in temptation,
But deliver us and our world from all evil.
Help us to uplift and transmute the greatest evil into the
Highest good and the greatest joy for all life,
In keeping with the will and wishes of Thy great plan.
*_
​ Thou art the only one who knows what  tests and trials my soul still needs to endure until the balance of my  spiritual account has been restored to wipe out my failures and  wrong-doings of previous lifetimes. I know that the obstacles I am still  encountering are not punishments of some kind, but were created by my  thoughts, words and actions of this lifetime and previous ones. I  forgive myself for this and take responsibility for the things I am  still struggling to resolve. I understand that any sickness of the human  physical body and mind are indications of an underlying sickness of  soul and spirit. Please help all of us to heal every aspect of our  being.

With every breath I take, I breathe in Thy light and breathe out Thy  love for the blessing and healing of all of Creation. In this day and  every day, grant me Thy help and guidance, in all I say and do. Please,  give me Thy strength and courage so that I may triumphantly overcome the  things that are still troubling me. My whole being is crying for Thee  to come to my rescue, to heal me and re-birth me into my true Divine  nature, to once again be a fully conscious child of Thine, the way I  once was and on the inner level of life never stopped being. Through the  difficulties I am experiencing you are teaching me to take better care  of myself in mind, body, spirit and soul. I thank Thee for this most  gracious lesson.

May these struggles help me to discover and release my latent healing  abilities, so that Thou and the Angels can work through me. And when I  have recovered sufficiently, grant me the grace to show others how they,  with Thy help, can also heal themselves. As I have been helped, one of  these days I shall be a way-finder for others who are suffering the way I  once did, so that my life grows ever more into a blessing and a gift  for our world and everything that is in it, in accordance with Thy great  plan of life, will and wishes.

Grant me the gift of Thy strength and wisdom to rise above the desires  and temptations of my small earthly self. Deliver me from the evil of  the dark thoughts and feelings that try to keep me from reaching out for  Thee and Thy goodness. By learning to fully trust Thee and Thy Divine  guidance and protection, help me to shed my fears and doubts, so that I  may follow in total trust wherever Thou leadest me. And whenever the  feelings of my earthly self threaten to overwhelm me, knowing  that they  are not the work of the devil but that of my frightened earthly self,  grant me the gift of Thy strength to say to this part of me: ‘It’s all  right, calm down.’ Help me to rise above the lower aspects of my being  and bring forth, from deep within me, my own Christ nature, so it can  show me how to do that only that which is for the highest good and the  greatest joy of all.
 _*
For Thine is the Kingdom, the Power and the Glory . . .
*_
​ My life is one with Thee and it is my  will that it shall be so, for ever more. Thou art the light within my  spirit and soul that is now safely returning me into the oneness with  Thee. Trusting that in all Eternity I shall be safe with Thee, I  surrender my whole being unto Thy care. I pray that Thy will be my will  and that my will be Thine, that Thy sacred words and prayers are ours,  so that the great plan of life unfolds in keeping with Thy will and  wishes rather than ours. Show all of us how to manifest Thy love, beauty  and perfection that are also in us, although for many still in seed  form. Help us to conduct our lives, now and forever in keeping with Thy  Universal laws, so that our vibrations become ever more purified and be  compatible with Thine. 

Thou art the true Kingdom of our being and Thine is the power and the  glory that is now coming alive in us and our world with the awakening of  They Divine spark in ever more human hearts. May this continue until  the healing power of Thy sacred love fills all our hearts and souls to  overflowing. May it spread from there into the farthest and remotest  corners of Creation, to finally return to Thee enriched with the wisdom  and understanding all of us have gained thus far in the course of our  evolutionary journey up the spiral of life and back into the oneness  with Thee, our Creator. 

O Great White Spirit, fountain of all Holiness, Thou art the source of  all life, light and healing. May all human beings be restored and  regenerated, giving and receiving love, breathing out and breathing in  nothing but love and light, together with Thee. By making peace with  Thee, beloved Father/Mother, the human spirit and soul enters into Thy  light and is cleansed and healed. Our whole being comes to rest in Thee,  our body relaxes and every cell and atom of it are restored and  regenerated. And when one of us healing, all humankind, Mother Earth,  and all of Creation are healing with us. _*
So it shall be – for ever and ever,
In Thy sacred and most holy name.
*_
​ May the blessing and healing power of  Thy love flow through us and everything that is in our world. Through  all channels who are ready to serve you, may the power of Thy love flow  for the healing of humankind’s emotional and spiritual wounds of all  lifetimes. All these things I am asking in the sacred name of the  Universal Christ. Thou art the highest Star, the brightest light, the  greatest love and the highest mind in the whole of Creation. Amen​ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Background Of The Lord’s Prayer’
•    ‘The Cross Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 14, 2019)

[video=youtube;aEplqV0scyo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEplqV0scyo[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 15, 2019)

_*The Background Of The Lord’s Prayer
*_
​ _* Part One

*_​ 




​ Although the Lord’s Prayer is considered  by many as the prayer of all prayers, it is an ancient one that existed  in different forms long before Christianity ‘adopted’ it from the  religions of the Gnostic movement. All other details of the Jesus story  came about the same way. To hide this background, the Roman church after  a while declared the Gnostic religions as ‘pagan’ and false beliefs.  This too was part of the Age of Pisces, the age of deceptions, blind  faith, martyrdom and suffering. The brightest light casts the deepest  shadows and the combined force of the energies of this sign’s ruling  planets Jupiter’s and Neptune’s saw to it that this is indeed what  happened. 

As many know by now, everything that takes place in earthly life or  anywhere else in the whole of Creation does so with the will and wishes  of the Highest. Nothing is ever wasted and all things serve a wise  higher purpose. There is no doubt in my mind that it has been part of  God’s great plan of life that, in the course of the Piscean Age, our  race should fully explore the unfathomable depths to which the human  small earthly self is capable of sinking. This applies especially when  it comes to dealing out inhumanities towards each other and the rest of  God’s Creation that we can lay our greedy hands on. What could have  served this purpose better than the Jesus legend, which God and the  Angels gave our world at the beginning of the Piscean Age? 

The religion that developed around this tale was based on the insistence  that every word of it is literally true. Anybody who dared to doubt  this and speak up about it, was a heretic who needed to be removed by  whatever means their tormentors could think of, the more cruel and ugly  the better. The inquisition and witch hunts served this purpose well.  The truth had to wait until the Age of Aquarius would be with us. It is  the age of truth that flows directly from the highest levels of life  into every heart and soul that tunes the receiver/transmitter station of  its earthly mind into the frequencies of the highest levels of life.  God and the Angels would then be revealing that Jesus never was a  historical figure, that the story of his life is but a legend and that  the truth every human being is in earthly life to seek has always been  hiding behind its surface words. 

The various stations of this legend represent the initiations which  every human being takes part in during its evolutionary journey up the  spiritual mountain, which for a certain length of time takes each one of  us through experiencing every aspect of life in physicality. When the  time is right for our inner eyes to open to the truth, we begin to  recognise intuitively that the Jesus story is filled with metaphors and  symbolisms that are eternally valid nuggets of wisdom and truth. Every  religion that ever appeared in our world contained the same ones that  were presented as yet another legend. They were carried forward and  eventually presented by God and the Angels as the religion of Piscean  age. 

The details were skilfully woven into the rich and colourful tapestry of  a new tale that was designed to capture the imagination of the people  of that time. By declaring that every word of it was literally true and  allowing its priesthood the freedom to stamp out anyone who did not  agree with this, with the passing of time the new religion turned into  an ever more effective instrument for stamping out every trace of the  Gnostic movement, with its highly advanced beliefs in every individual’s  direct experience of God. Their time had not yet come.

And that’s how it came about that with the help and the will of God and  the Angels the Jesus story was presented as if it were based on  historical facts and was about a God-man who had once appeared in the  flesh in earthly life. For a long time humankind was to be kept in the  dark about the fact that in truth it is a legend loaded with metaphors  and symbolisms about the human evolutionary journey through earthly  life. Irrespective of how unlikely the details of this tale were and how  much superior the wisdom of the Gnostic religions were and the extent  to which the Gnostics resisted, they were gradually stamped out.

Those who refused to go along with the Christian beliefs were declared  to be non-believers. They had to be removed by any means the zealous  followers of the new religion could think of, for example by beheading  or burning their fellow citizens on the stake, in the name of a  non-existing God. This policy was eagerly pursued by institutions like  the Inquisition that were created. They played a vital part in ensuring  that every last bit of the ancient esoteric wisdom of the Goddess, the  feminine aspect of the Divine, had to remain hidden behind the story’s  surface words for a long time to come.

The Great Architect’s plan of life decreed that this kind of knowledge  should be suppressed as much as possible during the Age of Pisces, so  that we as a race could become familiar with the darkest aspects of our  own and everybody else’s human nature. To provide as many teaching and  learning opportunities as possible, until our entry into the Age of  Aquarius the most evil drives and urges of humankind’s lower nature were  given free reign to express and manifest themselves. This was  particularly blatant in the ranks and files of the church that sprung up  around the tale. Should you now be tempted to sit in judgement over the  people who took part in these things, do not overlook that it is more  than likely that those who by now have matured into spiritual adulthood  took part in the atrocities and corruption that for a long time were  rampant in everything connected with the church. We must have been  there, sometimes dishing them out and in the next lifetime being on the  receiving end. 

Until our entry into the Aquarian age we were not to know that God is as  much part of us as we are part of God and that the Angels are in charge  of us and our world and constantly observing it from its spiritual  background. And that is how, with the passing of time, the Christian  church served as the Angels’ instrument of evil and for ever more  cutting us off from the Source of our being. Not knowing that the figure  of Jesus is a metaphor for everyone’s own Christ nature was their way  of hiding it from us, until we were waking up from our spiritual slumber  and ready to be reborn into the awareness of God’s true nature and our  own. This would enable us to seek redemption and forgiveness for even  the last one of the sins that could have been committed many lifetimes  ago. 

Therefore, let’s not sit in judgement but bear in mind that none of us  is any better than any of the young and inexperienced souls who are  presently sharing the Earth with us. We older ones are merely on a  different phase of our evolutionary journey, that’s all. May none of us  ever forget the wisdom contained in St John 8:7: ‘Jesus bent down and  wrote with his finger on the ground. When they kept on questioning him,  he straightened up and said: ‘Let anyone among you who is without sin be  the first to throw a stone at her.’

God’s great plan provides that the further we move into the Age of  Aquarius, the age of truth that comes to every soul directly from the  Source, the more we shall value and appreciate the morsels of wisdom we  are finding along our way. Through developing discernment and learning  to listen to the voice of the living God within, our inner guidance, the  truth is now beginning to reveal itself intuitively to anyone who is  ready and willingly pays attention. This is how ever more of us are now  receiving God’s sacred wisdom and knowledge given to us and our world by  the Angels around the throne of God, the Christ circle. 

Plotinus, who lived circa 204/205–270 AD, was one of the most  outstanding Pagan philosophers. His metaphysical writings have inspired  centuries of Pagan, Christian, Jewish, Islamic and Gnostic  metaphysicians and mystics. All those many years ago he wrote: ‘Before  we had our becoming here, we existed There, people other than now. We  were pure souls. Intelligence inbound with the entire of reality, not  fenced off, integral to that All. . . . And then it was as if One voice  sounded. One word was uttered and from every side an ear attended and  received and there was an effective hearing. Now we have become a dual  thing, no longer that which we were at first, dormant, and in a sense no  longer present.’ 

This is the kind of wisdom the Christian religion was designed to  suppress. The plan decreed that it should succeed and that it would take  a long time before we discovered that life is by no means a one-off  thing, the way Christianity teaches to this day, but an endless and  flawless continuum. However, for as long as we took the Christian  teachings literally, we would think that when no-one was looking, we  could sin as much and as thoroughly as the temptations of our lower  nature invited us to. No, it wasn’t the devil’s voice we heard and  followed, but the desires of our own as yet untamed lower animal nature.  For the time being these urges would be projected onto something  outside us in opposition to God, the devil whose job it was to lure  unsuspecting human beings into the darkest abysses of human experience.  God and the devil were forces outside of us, we were told.

If we believed in Jesus, or at least said we did, on judgement day in  some far distant future He would appear again and redeem all our sins.  We, in our present physical body, would then rise from our grave to  enjoy Eternity with Him. All non-believers would be eternally damned and  fried in the fires of hell forever and ever. If we merely pretended we  believed in Jesus, no-one would know. It would take a long time before  we found out that God is the name for everyone’s own higher or Christ  nature. Because of this God is as much part of us as we are of God,  nothing we ever think or do is unknown to God, and none of our deeds and  misdeeds have ever gone unnoticed. Their memory of each one is held in  the Akashic records and they are part of the soul of our world. See the  link at the end of this chapter. 

When we have handed our physical body back to Mother Earth and returned  to the world of light, our true home, and rested there for a while, the  wise ones in charge of us will show us these records. With the help of  the evidence before us we ourselves assess and judge how well we managed  to balance our spiritual bankbook in the course of our most recent  earthly lifetime. If some of our debts are still outstanding, we can  apply for another lifetime that will bring us fresh opportunities for  settling them.

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘God And The Devil – Is There A God?’
•    ‘The Devil – Satan – Saturn’
•    ‘The Lightbringer’
•    ‘Jesus In The Desert’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’

‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’

* * *​
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 16, 2019)

_*The Background Of The Lord’s Prayer - Part Two

*_​ _*The Cross Of Life
*_
_*




*_​ Re-establishing our inner connection  with the spirit of the Universal Christ is the birthright of every human  child of the Earth. Our task as aspiring healers and lightbringers is  the building of a new bridge of love between Heaven and Earth, God and  all of humankind.  And I hope my version of the Lord’s Prayer will help  you to do this. True prayers from our heart and soul invite the stream  of the Great Father/Mother’s eternal love, wisdom and truth to fill our  whole being. From there it can then flow into the farthest and remotest  corners of Creation. This spiritual power gradually transforms Mother  Earth into a planet of healing and peace. Ignorance and fear are the two  greatest evils of our world, which to this day are hindering this  development. May the living waters of the Highest Mind, Its wisdom and  truth, cleanse and purify our consciousness and that of our world. 

May our new understanding of God’s great plan of life help us to  dissolve and get rid of these evils, once and for all. Like all truly  great ideas, this plan is ingeniously simple. It works as follows: every  human spirit who enters earthly life for the first time is like a blank  slate on which nothing has been written before. We are like newly born  infants who have just left the warmth and security of our mother’s womb.  Never having experienced Earth life before, all we know is that which  is happening around us. We have already absorbed the influences on our  mother through her bloodstream and nervous system. So that we should  become familiar with the deepest and darkest aspects of our own nature  and humankind’s in general, we are born into environments where they can  be explored. The people around us are our only teachers and by copying  their behaviour, we learn and become ever more like them. 

This is what’s happening to the young and inexperienced souls who are  sharing earthly life with us at present. Witnessing the uninhibited  killing, maiming and the sadistic infliction of suffering of the  grownups around them, as soon as they are old enough they want to be  accepted as full members of society. Wishing to be like the others,  these young souls have precious little choice but joining those around  them in their thinking and activities. This places them into polar  opposition to old and experienced souls who are in the process of  developing their Christ nature. This means learning to love wisely, the  way God loves all of us, His/Her children of the Earth, without  exception. Each can only find out through their own experiences the  truth of the saying that love understands all and because of it forgives  all. 

When we forgive our younger siblings for their trespasses, because we  love them as children of God and our siblings in the family of humankind  and all life, this does not mean we are condoning their deeds. But,  considering what the future has in store for these youngsters, including  reincarnating onto a much less evolved planet than the Earth, don’t you  think that forgiveness and tolerance, compassion and love are more in  place than anything else? No matter what age someone’s physical body may  be, the one inhabiting it can nonetheless be a young soul. You don’t  have to be an Angel who is watching in the background of our existence  to tell a young soul from an old one. Their actions and reactions to  people and situations in daily life tell us this much more easily than  anything else. 

Old souls know that the Universal laws ensure that any kind of suffering  we inflict upon others during any stage of our development does  eventually return to us, if not in this lifetime then in a future one.  Yet, they are also aware that our Creator’s love and wisdom sees to it  that this should only happen when our earthly self has grown strong  enough to shoulder the cross we ourselves created in the ignorance of  our innocence. The cross of life we are all carrying around with us is  our earthly personality with all its flaws and imperfections, weaknesses  as well as strengths. 

However, that is not the way God created us. The small earthly self was  developed by none other than us, not in just one lifetime but many. In  previous ones this part of our being produced the hurdles and obstacles  we now have to struggle with and try to overcome in our daily lives.  Every bit of the Karmic debts one of us ever incurred in one of their  lifetimes will eventually be presented for settlement and redemption, of  that we can be sure, even though to come about may take a thousand  lifetimes ahead. The Creator’s wisdom provides that by this time we  shall be sufficiently evolved to ask the Angels for their help. We shall  know that they are constantly with us and that, in spite of the fact  that they can and will not do our work for us, all we have to do is  humbly request their support. For anyone who asks, they are always  willing to give sufficient strength and courage to deal with what has to  be faced.

Whatever my fate still has in store for me and any pain and suffering I  have to endure as a result, it comforts me to know that every bit of it  serves the wise higher purpose of teaching me the nature of suffering.  Through our own suffering the characteristics of our Christ nature begin  to stir from their slumber. At the sight of someone’s else’s, human and  animal alike, we now have a good idea of what they are going through.  And that arouses feelings of compassion and love for them, as well as  for everyone else who is afflicted in some  way and anyone who is less  well off in life than we are. This is usually accompanied by a deep  inner urge to somehow bring relief of some kind. _
* * *
_​


----------

